# Monitorização do Clima de Portugal 2016



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2016 às 19:01)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2016.
*


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2016 às 12:27)

Acumulados do dia 3 de Janeiro, Lamas de Mouro a ganhar no IPMA


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2016 às 19:54)

Acumulados a Norte até ao momento, bem redondinhos!


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2016 às 15:54)

Nas regiões autónomas as noites tropicais ocorreram com maior frequência, tendo-se registado o maior número de noites tropicais em Ponta do Sol (87 dias) e no Funchal (79 dias) na ilha da Madeira. Nos Açores as estações que registaram a maior ocorrência deste fenómeno foram Angra do Heroísmo (55 dias) e Ponta Delgada (47 dias). 

É a temperatura mínima, que para isso deve ser igual ou superior a 20º Celsius, que define noite tropical. Os valores das temperaturas mínimas registados por todo o País na última semana e meia ultrapassaram, de resto, ou igualaram, os maiores valores absolutos anteriormente observados para um mês de Julho em algumas estações. Isto é, afinal, algo que se inscreve no padrão das últimas três décadas para o território continental: o do aumento do valor médio das temperaturas mínimas.

O Instituto Nacional de Estatística (INE) comparando com o valor normal verifica-se que, em 2014, as regiões autónomas dos Açores e da Madeira, registaram desvios positivos em quase todas as estações, excepto a estação do Arieiro/Madeira. 

Salienta-se que os maiores desvios ocorreram na Região de Autónoma da Madeira nomeadamente, na Ponta do Sol (+57 dias) e no Funchal (+52 dias). Em 2014, no continente, o valor médio anual de dias com precipitação intensa (≥10mm) foi 35 dias, tendo variado entre os 12 dias em Mértola e os 68 em Braga, valor mais elevado ocorrido em todas as estações do país. Na Região Autónoma dos Açores, 50% das estações registaram valores superiores ao valor médio anual de dias com precipitação intensa (29 dias), registando-se o valor mais elevado em Santa Cruz das Flores (48 dias). 

http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...-noites-tropicais-estao-a-aumentar-nos-acores


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2016 às 19:05)

Primeiros 6 dias de Janeiro com acumulados de fazer inveja ao Dezembro passado. Persistem no entanto valores muito baixos na região Sul.






A precipitação na Serra da Estrela evidencia uma verdadeira ilha de acumulados elevados, mas de traçado bastante complicado que vou tentar analisar mais em pormenor. A par de valores superiores a 150 mm encontram-se no entanto valores muito menores em locais próximos, quer a maior altitude, Torre, quer a menor, Fundão e estações amadoras nos vales de sudoeste e na vertente noroeste. A validação dos registos dessas estações tem de ser feita com uma análise num longo período de tempo.
A perda de estações chave como Aldeia do Souto, Manteigas, Covilhã e mesmo Pampilhosa da Serra diminui bastante a possibilidade de verificação das estações não oficiais.

Nota: Lamas de Mouro e Ponte de Lima já tiveram numerosas falhas horárias de registo/funcionamento. Os totais registados mesmo assim são incluídos no mapa e, por estimativa dos verdadeiros acumulados, traçou-se as isoietas de 150 e 200mm. O acumulado estimado para Lamas de Mouro é seguramente superior a 200mm, pois teve 31 horas sem registo, nomeadamente todo o dia 6 (outras estações tiveram mais de 30mm neste dia); Ponte de Lima teve apenas 8 horas sem registo, estimando-se um acumulado total não superior a 190 mm.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2016 às 21:11)

Complementando a distribuição geográfica do total acumulado fica a distribuição no tempo e ordenada por regiões e por latitude/longitude. Permite ter uma ideia das situações que têm afectado o território:



Spoiler: Acumulados horários, imagem grande











Imagem reduzida para evidenciar a mancha de precipitação:


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2016 às 14:49)

Acumulados de ontem  (08/01):


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2016 às 14:55)

@StormRic fantástico o seu trabalho!
Sem dúvida uma grande mas mesmo grande mais valia a este forum!
Da minha parte obrigado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jan 2016 às 10:07)

Impressionantes os acumulados de ontem na região Norte!


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2016 às 11:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Impressionantes os acumulados de ontem na região Norte!


Sem dúvida, de salientar o novo máximo diário de Janeiro para Bragança (anterior 57,9mm), para Braga (anterior 82,5 mm), para Viseu (anterior 80 mm) e para Vila Real (anterior 78,1 mm) de acordo com os dados de 1971-2010. O StormRic tem dados mais antigos (acho) e é capaz de ver os recordes e os máximos históricos. Um Janeiro sem anticiclone serve sem dúvida para equilibrar os valores da climatologia, tendo em conta a quantidade de anos que tivemos com AA.


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2016 às 13:35)

Em princípio o recorde diário de Janeiro em Braga são 112mm já com muitas décadas.
O falecido GranNevada uma vez publicou estas normais:

Entre parênteses o máximo diário

1931-1960: 214.3mm (112)
1941-1970: 198.0mm (92)
1951-1980: 217.0mm (92)

E no site do IPMA temos
1971-2000: 192.7mm (82.5)
1981-2010: 176.4mm (82.5)

Falta assim saber até 1930.
Na década actual temos 2013 com 89mm no dia 19 de Janeiro, 311.6mm no total do mês. Em Cabril o máximo desse dia foi 126 mm.  Janeiro de 2014 também choveu muito no noroeste mas sem estes extremos diários.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 14:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Impressionantes os acumulados de ontem na região Norte!



Felizmente parte dos registos não publicados ontem terão sido devidos a falha na construção da página do IPMA. Assim as estações em que ocorreu a omissão de registos a seguir às 5h da madrugada podem ter o total das horas em falta calculado, mas não a série horária.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Sem dúvida, de salientar o novo máximo diário de Janeiro para Bragança (anterior 57,9mm), para Braga (anterior 82,5 mm), para Viseu (anterior 80 mm) e para Vila Real (anterior 78,1 mm) de acordo com os dados de 1971-2010.





Vince disse:


> Em princípio o recorde diário de Janeiro em Braga são 112mm já com muitas décadas.



 muito interessante esse estudo de Braga, não conhecia.

Relembro que os máximos diários publicados em Normais se referem a acumulados das 9h às 9h, por isso os valores do resumo diário do IPMA, das 0h às 0h, não podem ser comparados com estes. Farei o cálculo das 9h às 9h para poder ter uma ideia. Sempre mais importante, na minha opinião, são os totais correntes em 24 horas pois é a partir destes que se pode realmente fazer previsões de cheias e inundações e avaliar eventos históricos.


----------



## Bracaro (11 Jan 2016 às 16:17)

De realçar que três das estações com mais precipitação acumulada estão junto ao Rio Cávado: Montalegre, Cabril e Braga. Contudo não me parece que tenham havido problemas de inundações nestas zonas. Não sei se tem a ver com as muitas barragens que existem no Cávado e nos seus dois maiores afluentes: Homem e Rabagão.
É uma pena não haver uma estação meteorológica no coração do Gerês mas a maior altitude do que Cabril. Montalegre e Lamas de Mouro estão precisamente nos extremos do Parque Nacional, seria interessante ver os registos numa estação na Portela de Leonte, por exemplo.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 16:23)

Vince disse:


> Na década actual temos 2013 com 89mm no dia 19 de Janeiro, 311.6mm no total do mês. Em Cabril o máximo desse dia foi 126 mm.  Janeiro de 2014 também choveu muito no noroeste mas sem estes extremos diários.



O valor deste mês poderá ultrapassá-lo, portanto.
Ontem das 9h às 9h, Braga registou algo entre 70,3mm e 98,4 mm, não sendo possível saber o valor exacto por faltar o detalhe horário das 5:00 às 16:00; mas mais depressa me inclino para o acumulado de dia 4, 87,1 mm das 9h às 9h, ser o máximo deste mês; o acumulado do mês situa-se em *378,3 mm* (desde as 9:00 de dia 31/12 até às 14:00 de hoje).
O que é espantoso é estar modelado nesta altura a continuação dos episódios chuvosos, nomeadamente a 13, 17 e 19, e que poderão elevar o acumulado do mês com pelo menos mais uma centena de milímetros. Veremos se se confirma.

Mas para se ver como as comparações de máximos diários são voláteis nas conclusões, Braga teve um acumulado em 24 horas de *104,6 mm*, das 19:00 de dia 9 às 19:00 de ontem, este sim exacto. É tudo uma questão da hora do dia em que termina o pico de 24 horas de um evento.

Outros extremos em *24 horas*, no presente Janeiro:
*135,3 Penhas Douradas *(até às 18:00 de dia 4)
*123,9 Arouca *(15:00 dia 4)
*121,1 Luzim *(12:00 dia 4)
*120,6 Cabril *(21:00 dia 10)
*109,6 Nelas *(23:00 dia 10)
*107,7 Montalegre *(21:00 dia 10)
*105,1 Bragança *(22:00 dia 10)
*103,0 Lamas de Mouro *(10:00 dia 4)
*  94,3 Viseu (aeródromo) *(até à 1:00 de hoje dia 11)


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2016 às 17:18)

Gráfico da evolução do acumulado em 24 horas na estação de Cabril, este Janeiro.

O gráfico inicia-se às 9:00 do dia 1, com o acumulado desde as 9:00 do dia 31, e termina às 15:00 de hoje:






Os dois picos principais foram atingidos às 10h do dia 4 e às 21h de ontem. Achei interessante a repetição do padrão com um intervalo de um pouco mais de seis dias.


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2016 às 19:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sem dúvida, de salientar o novo máximo diário de Janeiro para Bragança (anterior 57,9mm), para Braga (anterior 82,5 mm), para Viseu (anterior 80 mm) e para Vila Real (anterior 78,1 mm) de acordo com os dados de 1971-2010. O StormRic tem dados mais antigos (acho) e é capaz de ver os recordes e os máximos históricos. Um Janeiro sem anticiclone serve sem dúvida para equilibrar os valores da climatologia, tendo em conta a quantidade de anos que tivemos com AA.



O máximo diário para Bragança é de 185.0 mm a 20 de Jan de 1941. Surreal eu sei, mas é o que diz o IM.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jan 2016 às 22:32)

Fil disse:


> O máximo diário para Bragança é de 185.0 mm a 20 de Jan de 1941. Surreal eu sei, mas é o que diz o IM.



Outros tempos! Em que tudo acontecia...


----------



## Thomar (15 Jan 2016 às 17:58)

PRECIPITAÇÃO FORTE E PERSISTENTE NO PERÍODO DE 1 A 11 DE JANEIRO 2016
2016-01-13 (IPMA)

No final de dezembro 2015 (dias 28 a 31) registaram-se valores de precipitação superiores a 50 mm em alguns locais das regiões do Norte e Centro. A ocorrência de precipitação prolongou-se pelo início de janeiro.

Nos primeiros onze dias de janeiro ocorreram valores muito elevados da quantidade de precipitação nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, em especial nos dias 3 e 4 e nos dias 8 a 10 de janeiro. Nestas regiões os valores acumulados da precipitação observados até ao dia 11 de janeiro são cerca de 1.5 a 2 vezes o valor médio mensal de janeiro (Figura 1). 

Os maiores valores acumulados de precipitação, considerando a rede meteorológica do IPMA, ocorreram em: Cabril, 475.5 mm; Penhas Douradas, 451.9 mm; Arouca, 419.2 mm; Lamas de Mouro, 395.9 mm; Luzim, 382.0 mm; Braga, 375.4 mm (Figura 2).

Neste período (1 a 11 de janeiro) e nas regiões referidas, ocorreu precipitação em todos os dias. O número de dias chuvosos (precipitação ≥ 10 mm) variou entre 5 e 10 dias; e o número de dias muito chuvosos (precipitação ≥ 30 mm) variou entre 4 e 8 dias.

Nos dias 3, 4 e 8 a 10 (5 dias) os valores de precipitação ocorridos correspondem a 70% a 90% do valor total no período de 11 dias.

No dia 11 de janeiro, a Norte do rio Mondego, os valores de percentagem de água no solo excederam a capacidade de campo, chegando em algumas regiões à saturação.


Figura 1 - Distribuição espacial da precipitação total no período de 1 a 11 de janeiro de 2016.

Figura 2 - Distribuição espacial da percentagem de precipitação total em relação ao valor médio 1971-2000 no período de 1 a 11 de janeiro de 2016.
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/clima-12012016.html


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2016 às 02:19)

Distribuição geográfica dos acumulados de precipitação na primeira quinzena de Janeiro:











Foi excedido o valor de 400 mm em toda a linha de alturas da Peneda ao Caramulo e ainda Serra de Arga e Serra da Estrela.

Nessa linha há valores superiores a 500 mm. Na região do Caramulo há duas estações WU que que terão excedido os 550 mm, bastante mais mesmo, mas só com a continuação da monitorização das observações poderei dizer se são fiáveis. Há mesmo uma estação, Campia, que tem um registo diário extraordinário superior a 250 mm e a série parece consistente.

Beira Alta com valores superiores a 200 mm na maior parte da região.
Efeito de sombra da cordilheira central, deixando a zona sueste da Beira Baixa com valores muito menores, inferiores a 100 mm.
Também efeito de sombra, ainda a ser confirmado com mais estações, a leste das elevações de Braga a Paços de Ferreira.

Logo a norte do vale do Tejo é o limite dos 100 mm neste período.

Para sul do Tejo só se excedeu os 100 mm nas serras mais proeminentes e/ou com efeito de barreira, S.Mamede, Cercal e Monchique.

Persistem valores reduzidos em extensa parte do Baixo Alentejo e no sotavento algarvio.


À medida que vou inserindo mais estações, em vez de emergir um quadro geral consistente da distribuição da precipitação, o traçado das isoietas torna-se cada vez mais detalhado e mesmo incerto. Claro que muitas estações têm sido rejeitadas, mas o critério de rejeição nem sempre é fácil.

Urge estabelecer padrões de qualidade na instalação e manutenção das estações, ou então a proliferação de registos erróneos cria um ruído tal que a verdadeira imagem da distribuição geográfica perde-se; começamos a duvidar de todas as estações, até mesmo das oficiais.

Os pluviómetros automáticos têm na minha opinião grandes defeitos de concepção e a instalação proposta pelos fabricantes em nada está de acordo com os padrões mínimos estabelecidos pela OMM. O pluviómetro não pode estar num mastro; não pode estar ao pé de outros objectos, especialmente se estes estiverem mais elevados do que a boca do pluviómetro; não pode estar em lugar sujeito a fluxos de vento de contorno locais; etc. Deveria haver sempre instalado a par do pluviómetro registador automático, mas em local distinto e não muito próximo, um udómetro simples cujo acumulado fosse medido diariamente e comparado com o registo automático.


----------



## james (18 Jan 2016 às 07:25)

Atenção que as estações de Viana do Castelo estão com um défice de precipitação, pois pelo menos num dos dias mais chuvosos, não debitaram dados de precipitação. É certo que, devido à sua menor influência mediterrânica , a chuva distribui - se ao longo de todo o ano e menos em curtos períodos,  mas é um facto que há aí um défice.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2016 às 12:42)

StormRic disse:


> Distribuição geográfica dos acumulados de precipitação na primeira quinzena de Janeiro:
> 
> Foi excedido o valor de 400 mm em toda a linha de alturas da Peneda ao Caramulo e ainda Serra de Arga e Serra da Estrela.
> 
> ...



Excelente trabalho, mais uma vez. 

Por falta de estações no Alvão e Marão, essa região montanhosa acaba por ficar oculta no que diz respeito à precipitação.
O INAG tem estado a fazer manutenção às principais estações, e algumas já estão a debitar dados.
É o caso de Santa Marta da Montanha no concelho de Vila Pouca de Aguiar. Até ao dia 15, a estação seguia com 407,8mm. Precipitação das 9h às 9h.






Em Montemuro, a isoieta dos 400mm deve ir quase até Tarouca (que fica na sombra da Serra de Santa Helena - 1102m), Vila Cova à Coelheira e Calde. 
A estação de Lamelas - Castro Daire, ainda só tem dados até dia 8. Vamos aguardar.

A norte de Lisboa, a estação do INAG de Caneças ia com 85,5mm até dia 15.






A ver se brevemente adquiro um pluviometro e o instalo em Caneças, à cota 300.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2016 às 13:18)

AnDré disse:


> Excelente trabalho, mais uma vez.
> 
> Por falta de estações no Alvão e Marão, essa região montanhosa acaba por ficar oculta no que diz respeito à precipitação.
> O INAG tem estado a fazer manutenção às principais estações, e algumas já estão a debitar dados.
> ...



"Só" 85,5 mm? A que cota  fica essa estação?
Por exemplo o Linhó (195 mts), nessa mesma escala temporal ia nos 121,6 mm.

PS: Muito bom o regresso das estações.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2016 às 13:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> "Só" 85,5 mm? A que cota  fica essa estação?
> Por exemplo o Linhó (195 mts), nessa mesma escala temporal ia nos 121,6 mm.
> 
> PS: Muito bom o regresso das estações.



Aqui. A cota deve ser +-280m.
Está no cruzamento que vai para Vale de Nogueira, junto à quinta do Banco de Portugal. 

Linhó saiu beneficiado tanto no dia 4 como no dia 8 com 23,6mm e 31,7mm. Isso fez toda a diferença na comparação com Caneças.
Em Dezembro, já não foi assim. Caneças acumulou 104,1mm ao passo que Linhó ficou-se pelos 67,8mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2016 às 14:25)

@AnDré parece que voltou ao activo a estação da Malveira da Serra, mas que grandes noticias estas.
A estação registou uma velocidade máxima de 97 km/h no dia 17 de Outubro, pena não  registar os valores das rajadas, que valor brutal.







@StormRic Já temos outra estação

77 mm cota 350mts + ou -
Grande diferença entre a zona oeste e este da serra.
O pequeno caudal do rio Touro tambem é outro indicativo disso mesmo.
Já temos valores de vento e precipitação para acompanhar, mas  será igualmente interessante observar os mm deixados pelo capacete da serra ao longo do verão.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

StormRic disse:


> Nessa linha há valores superiores a 500 mm. Na região do Caramulo há duas estações WU que que terão excedido os 550 mm, bastante mais mesmo, mas só com a continuação da monitorização das observações poderei dizer se são fiáveis. Há mesmo uma estação, Campia, que tem um registo diário extraordinário superior a 250 mm e a série parece consistente.



Estive a olhar para essa estação da Campia e não acho a série correcta. Dias 3 e 4 choveu abundantemente na região, e a estação só acumulou 11,9mm no dia 4. Até então, 0mm. Depois dos 298,7mm voltou aos zeros. Não é uma estação a ter em conta.

No entanto, a de Varziela do INAG, em plena serra do Caramulo - situada a 740m de altitude, segue com* 536mm* nesse período.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2016 às 16:28)

Temperaturas mínimas ontem, dia 17
Boas geadas na Beira alta e em Trás-os-Montes  





Alguns registos de estações do Wunderground:





(A primeira estação fica em Alcanices, a nordeste de Vimioso ,Bragança)


----------



## frederico (19 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

Tavira já tem dados disponíveis de novo. 

O mês vai com 29.2 mm.  No ano passado Janeiro passou dos 53 mm. A situação está bem pior este ano que no último ano hidrológico. Nem 190 mm estão acumulados (~34% da média anual).


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2016 às 15:48)

james disse:


> Atenção que as estações de Viana do Castelo estão com um défice de precipitação, pois pelo menos num dos dias mais chuvosos, não debitaram dados de precipitação. É certo que, devido à sua menor influência mediterrânica , a chuva distribui - se ao longo de todo o ano e menos em curtos períodos,  mas é um facto que há aí um défice.



É verdade quanto à interrupção de Chafé, o total da quinzena será superior a 200mm e a respectiva isoieta talvez nem mesmo exista naquele trecho de costa. No entanto a série de Viana do Castelo (cidade) ficou completada com a publicação no resumo diário do IPMA do acumulado total do dia em que houve interrupção de registo. A interrupção terá sido meramente informática e o valor total estava registado. Apesar de parecer um valor reduzido em relação à região do Minho em geral, nada há na série de registos, reafirmo-o, que faça desconfiar da sua invalidade. Ainda falta estudar as estações não oficiais próximas para conseguir chegar a uma conclusão final. Obrigado pela chamada de atenção, o traçado está mesmo incorrecto.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2016 às 15:59)

AnDré disse:


> O INAG tem estado a fazer manutenção às principais estações, e algumas já estão a debitar dados.



 boas notícias! Confesso que já tinha desistido há muito tempo de procurar no INAG. Espero que continuem, a rede deles foi muito bem planeada de início e é fundamental para traçar um quadro muito mais preciso da distribuição, principalmente nas regiões montanhosas.



AnDré disse:


> Em Montemuro, a isoieta dos 400mm deve ir quase até Tarouca (que fica na sombra da Serra de Santa Helena - 1102m), Vila Cova à Coelheira e Calde.



Espero conseguir integrar mais estações proximamente, estava consciente de numerosas lacunas. Entretanto parei a inclusão de estações WU porque a quantidade de erros e suspeitas de mau funcionamento tornaram o trabalho muito moroso e desmotivante.



AnDré disse:


> A norte de Lisboa, a estação do INAG de Caneças ia com 85,5mm até dia 15.



A definição do traçado na região Lisboa/Oeste é dos mais "nervosos". Há muitos picos localizados, a escolha das isoietas apenas dos 50 e dos 100 mm também foi feita para disfarçar a ainda falta de estações incluídas. O trabalho de selecção aqui nesta zona é dos mais difíceis devido à grande proliferação de estações e de dados de baixa qualidade.



jonas_87 disse:


> "Só" 85,5 mm? A que cota  fica essa estação?
> Por exemplo o Linhó (195 mts), nessa mesma escala temporal ia nos 121,6 mm.
> 
> PS: Muito bom o regresso das estações.



Devia ter já incluído o Linhó, foi lapso, o acumulado define um pico superior a 100mm que certamente envolverá toda a serra de Sintra.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2016 às 16:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> @StormRic Já temos outra estação
> 
> 77 mm cota 350mts + ou -
> Grande diferença entre a zona oeste e este da serra.
> ...



 sem dúvida boa notícia esta também!

Observaste o Rio Touro perto da estrada Malveira-Azóia? Pois realmente parece que as vertentes oeste e sudoeste da serra ainda não foram benificiadas.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2016 às 16:20)

AnDré disse:


> Estive a olhar para essa estação da Campia e não acho a série correcta. Dias 3 e 4 choveu abundantemente na região, e a estação só acumulou 11,9mm no dia 4. Até então, 0mm. Depois dos 298,7mm voltou aos zeros. Não é uma estação a ter em conta.



Observando melhor acho que tens razão em relação aos valores diários. O total, no entanto, até é de certo modo confirmado pela Varziela. Provavelmente Campia terá valores semelhantes mas é difícil acreditar na estação WU que lá está. Não sei até que ponto seja apenas um problema de registo e soma de valores, se isso é possível acontecer no sistema WU, ou seja se há valores que só posteriormente são adicionados e ficam acumulados todos num mesmo dia, por exemplo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 23:51)

StormRic disse:


> sem dúvida boa notícia esta também!
> 
> Observaste o Rio Touro perto da estrada Malveira-Azóia? Pois realmente parece que as vertentes oeste e sudoeste da serra ainda não foram benificiadas.



Exactamente, N247 quando passa por cima do rio Touro, dei lá um salto para espreitar.
Sim, esta estação vai dar muito jeito para acompanhar o vento e precipitação, tendo em conta a altitude que está o acumulado é manifestamente pouco.
Seguradamente que a mesma altitude mas na zona da Pena,por exemplo, o acumulado deve andar mais do dobro, o que é impressionante, veja-se a estação do Linhó (195mts), que vai lançada nos 140 mm.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jan 2016 às 11:26)

AnDré disse:


> No entanto, a de Varziela do INAG, em plena serra do Caramulo - situada a 740m de altitude, segue com* 536mm* nesse período.


Em que site é que se pode ver os dados dessas estações do ex-INAG?


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2016 às 11:45)

DaniFR disse:


> Em que site é que se pode ver os dados dessas estações do ex-INAG?



Aqui.

Embora a esmagadora maioria das estações meteorológicas estejam com os dados desactualizados. Aliás, grande parte já nem existe. Ficaram aquelas os históricos para consulta.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 22:13)

@frederico @trovoadas @algarvio1980 

Como o AnDre tinha dito, algumas estações da rede do INAG voltaram ao activo,possivelmente, isto é do vosso interesse.











Fonte: http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=1&objCover=920123704&objSite=920685102


----------



## efcm (21 Jan 2016 às 23:48)

Porque motivo o INAG possui muito mais estações que o IPMA ?

E os dados não deviam ser partilhados, numa única pagina em vez de se ter de andar de página em página.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2016 às 13:10)

efcm disse:


> Porque motivo o INAG possui muito mais estações que o IPMA ?
> 
> E os dados não deviam ser partilhados, numa única pagina em vez de se ter de andar de página em página.



Muitas das estações que vês nos mapas não são meteorológicas, mas sim hidrométricas, contudo, a maioria das estações ( dos dois tipos) encontram-se desactivadas. Soube-se agora, que pelo menos 54 estações meteorológicas de rede INAG estão de novo operacionais, embora muitas delas apenas tenham disponíveis dados de precipitação e vento, ainda assim é uma excelente noticia.
Em relação a apresentação dos dados, concordo, aspecto arcaico, e muito pouco practico, está assim há anos infelizmente.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2016 às 19:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> @frederico @trovoadas @algarvio1980
> 
> Como o AnDre tinha dito, algumas estações da rede do INAG voltaram ao activo,possivelmente, isto é do vosso interesse.
> 
> ...



Boa noticía! Obrigado pelo registo

Se esses valores estão correctos temos claramente mais um mês seco e mais do que eu pensava em relação às zonas serranas.
Esperemos que continuem a registar.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2016 às 13:56)

O calendário diz-nos que estamos em janeiro, mas não sei não.. aqui ficam as máximas de ontem.

Impressionantes os *23,8ºC* de Valinha, Monção,* 23,6ºC* em S.Gens, Porto


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2016 às 14:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> O calendário diz-nos que estamos em janeiro, mas não sei não.. aqui ficam as máximas de ontem.
> 
> Impressionantes os *23,8ºC* de Valinha, Monção,* 23,6ºC* em S.Gens, Porto


Assim à primeira vista, acho que se poderão ter batido alguns recordes para mês.

22,5ºC em Aveiro. Entre 71-10 o valor mais elevado foi 21,5ºC.
24,2ºC no Porto, S.Pilar. Entre 71-10 o valor mais elevado foi 23,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2016 às 14:16)

AnDré disse:


> Assim à primeira vista, acho que se poderão ter batido alguns recordes para mês.
> 
> 22,5ºC em Aveiro. Entre 71-10 o valor mais elevado foi 21,5ºC.
> 24,2ºC no Porto, S.Pilar. Entre 71-10 o valor mais elevado foi 23,3ºC.



Acredito que sim. 
Este ano a época balnear talvez abra mais cedo.


----------



## Topê (25 Jan 2016 às 14:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acredito que sim.
> Este ano a época balnear talvez abra mais cedo.



Se as previsões se mantiverem depois de um período relativamente instável e fresco, teremos um AA fortíssimo acima das 160h, ou seja, lá para o inicio do mês teremos novamente temperaturas acima dos 20º se bem que é um AA que vem e vai-se embora felizmente , isto realmente tem sido impressionante, um Novembro quente, um Dezembro quente e agora um mês de Janeiro quente, vamos lá ver se na Primavera e no Verão não teremos o tempo novamente trocado  mas isso é pura especulação.


----------



## james (25 Jan 2016 às 14:51)

Enquanto não terminar a acção deste poderosíssimo " El Nino ", nem vale a pena pensar em entradas frias.  Já agora, eu tenho macas numa macieira a ficar grandinhas. 

Especulando um pouco, acredito que continuaremos a bater recordes de temperatura em Fevereiro / marco, talvez ultrapassemos os 30 graus em muitos sítios e em Fevereiro. 

Mas atenção, continuando a especular e, como diz a sabedoria popular, que as temperaturas fora da época acaba por se pagar caro, poderá haver surpresas com o fim da acção do " El Nino ".


----------



## Topê (25 Jan 2016 às 14:53)

james disse:


> Enquanto não terminar a acção deste poderosíssimo " El Nino ", nem vale a pena pensar em entradas frias.  Já agora, eu tenho macas numa macieira a ficar grandinhas.
> 
> Especulando um pouco, acredito que continuaremos a bater recordes de temperatura em Fevereiro / marco, talvez ultrapassemos os 30 graus em muitos sítios e em Fevereiro.
> 
> Mas atenção, continuando a especular e, como diz a sabedoria popular, que as temperaturas fora da época acaba por se pagar caro, poderá haver surpresas com o fim da acção do " El Nino ".



Quando achas que termina o efeito El Nino?


----------



## james (25 Jan 2016 às 14:58)

Topê disse:


> Quando achas que termina o efeito El Nino?




Não sou especialista nisso, mas ouvi dizer que se prolongava até abril.  Especulando um pouco novamente e desafiando alguém que perceba mais do assunto e / ou tenha dados.  Lembro - me de alguns meses de Abril / maio / Junho anormalmente frios em alguns anos. 

Deixo a questão, se alguém souber responder.  Será que esses finais de Primavera frios em alguns anos foram consequência do fim do fenómeno " El Nino "?


----------



## Skizzo (8 Fev 2016 às 14:58)

Boletim de Janeiro http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...fRMSdW/cli_20160101_20160131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf 

Chuva severa já apareceu nalguns pontos do país.

Recordes extremos batidos:



> Porto S.Pilar - 24.2 (23.3 Jan 2003)
> Monção - 23.8 (22.2 Jan 1999)
> Aveiro - 22.5 (21.5 Jan 1999)


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2016 às 20:16)

Skizzo disse:


> Boletim de Janeiro http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...fRMSdW/cli_20160101_20160131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
> 
> Chuva severa já apareceu nalguns pontos do país.
> 
> Recordes extremos batidos:



No lado oposto, está o Sotavento Algarvio que entrou em seca moderada.


----------



## Thomar (13 Fev 2016 às 09:29)

Top 5 de precipitação ontem 2016/02/12, dados de estações IPMA:

*199,6mm*! Lamas de Mouro
146,0mm Penhas Douradas
122.5mm Cabril
111,5mm Luzim
108,9mm Arouca.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2016 às 10:02)

Thomar disse:


> *199,6mm*! Lamas de Mouro



Fantástico acumulado, practicamente *200 mm* de chuva, é obra !


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 11:31)

Não é todos os dias que se vê o mapa com estes valores:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 11:36)

Sem dúvida, claramente para mais tarde recordar.


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2016 às 20:16)

FARO

se retirar-mos o dia 1 de novembro com 98mm temos mais ou menos estes valores...

novembro - 3,0mm, esperavam-se 90,4mm.
dezembro - 38,1mm, esperavam-se 114,1mm
janeiro - 36,2mm, esperavam-se 59,3mm
fevereiro - 9,3mm, a média são 52,0mm

até ao final do mês não se espera precipitação relevante... talve chegue aos 15mm. A situação de seca vai continuar a agravar-se.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2016 às 00:24)

13 de Fevereiro


----------



## efcm (15 Fev 2016 às 01:48)

Agreste disse:


> FARO
> 
> se retirar-mos o dia 1 de novembro com 98mm temos mais ou menos estes valores...
> 
> ...



O norte e o centro com agua a mais e o sul com falta dela


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2016 às 03:57)

Tópico relacionado (fonte):


----------



## Agreste (15 Fev 2016 às 17:29)

efcm disse:


> O norte e o centro com agua a mais e o sul com falta dela



Falta-nos um duarte pacheco qualquer que se lembre de ligar as principais barragens portuguesas umas às outras por condutas... para transferir água de norte para sul...


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2016 às 11:19)

Os dados do dia 14 de Fevereiro já estão disponíveis.

Intensidade máxima do vento registada na rede do IPMA.
(>=100km/h)

118,8km/h - Porto, P.Rubras
116,6km/h - C.Carvoeiro
108,4km/h - Sines
106,6km/h - Guarda
106,2km/h - Évora, aeródromo
106,2km/h - Viana do Alentejo
101,5km/h - Odemira, S. Teotónio
101,5km/h - Foía
100,1km/h - Viseu, aeródromo






EDIT

Ontem, dia 15, a rajada máxima foi registada no Geofísico de Lisboa: *99,7km/h*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Fev 2016 às 12:31)

AnDré disse:


> Os dados do dia 14 de Fevereiro já estão disponíveis.
> 
> Intensidade máxima do vento registada na rede do IPMA.
> (>=100km/h)
> ...


Falta o Cabo Raso para ver se ganha!


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Fev 2016 às 22:45)

E começa a primeira semana gelada do ano:

Dia 1 aka 15/02


----------



## trovoadas (17 Fev 2016 às 21:14)

Agreste disse:


> FARO
> 
> se retirar-mos o dia 1 de novembro com 98mm temos mais ou menos estes valores...
> 
> ...



Tão cedo não se vê mudança. Dias como o 1 de Novembro são uma benção! De resto é só para regar as couves.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2016 às 09:23)

Entretanto, lá regressou a normalidade nas ultimas madrugadas, noites frias e com respectiva geada de norte a sul.
*

16/02/2016*

Temperatura minima < = *0,0ºC*

Penhas  Douradas: *-5,2ºC*
Miranda do Douro:* -4,7ºC*
Carrazeda de Ansiães:* -4,4ºC*
Bragança:* -4,3ºC*
Montalegre:* -4,0ºC*
Chaves(Aeródromo):* -3,8ºC*
Moimenta da Beira:* -3,1ºC*
Martim Rei, Sabugal:* -2,7ºC*
Dunas de Mira:* -2,6ºC*
Vila Torpim,Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo:* -2,5ºC*
Arouca:* -2,4ºC*
Guarda:* -2,4ºC*
Fajão,Pampilhosa da Serra:* -2,3ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto:* -2,1ºC*
Moncorvo:* -2,0ºC*
Viseu(Aerodromo):* -2,0ºC*
Viseu:* -2,0ºC*
Luzim: *-1,5ºC*
Foia:* -1,5ºC*
Alvega:* -1,4ºC*
Moncorvo:* -1,1ºC*
Valdonas,Tomar:* -1,0ºC*
Aljezur:* -1,0ºC*
Alcobaça:* -0,8ºC*
Leira(Aerodromo):* -0,8ºC*
Colares,Sintra:* -0,7ºC*
Vila Real:* -0,7ºC*
Estremoz:* -0,6ºC*
Merelim,Braga:* -0,5ºC*
Nelas:* -0,3ºC*
Vila Real(Cidade):* -0,2ºC*
Oriola,Portel:* -0,2ºC*
Praia da Rainha,Almada:* -0,1ºC*
Bencanta,Coimbra:* 0,0ºC*
Amareleja:* 0,0ºC


17/02/2016
*
Temperatura minima < = 0,0ºC

Martim Rei, Sabugal:* -4,8ºC*
Miranda do Douro:* -4,3ºC*
Carrazeda de Ansiães:* -4,2ºC*
Bragança:* -3,7ºC*
Montalegre:* -3,7ºC*
Moimenta da Beira:* -3,5ºC*
Vila Torpim,Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo:* -3,3ºC*
Aldeia Souto(Quinta Lageosa):* -3,0ºC*
Chaves(Aeródromo): *-2,9ºC*
Oriola,Portel: *-2,8ºC*
Fundão:* -2,8ºC*
Alvega:* -2,5ºC*
Moncorvo:* -2,4ºC*
Valdonas,Tomar:* -2,3ºC*
Amareleja:* -2,2ºC*
Elvas:* -2,2ºC*
Aljezur:* -2,2ºC*
Coruche:* -2,1ºC*
Penhas Douradas:* -2,0ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto:* -1,9ºC*
Viseu:* -1,8ºC*
Praia da Rainha,Almada:* -1,8ºC*
Setúbal:* -1,6ºC*
Neves Corvo, Castro Verde:* -1,6ºC*
Évora(Aeródromo):* -1,6ºC*
Alvalade:* -1,4ºC*
Vila Real (cidade):* -1,4ºC*
Zambujeira:* -1,4ºC*
Estremoz:* -1,3ºC*
Vila Real:* -1,2ºC*
Guarda:* -1,2ºC*
Portimão(Aeródromo):* -1,2ºC*
Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal:* -1,1ºC*
Viana do Alentejo:* -1,1ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *-1,1ºC*
Mogadoro*: -1,0ºC*
Lousã(Aerodromo)*: -1,0ºC*
Mora: *-1,0ºC*
Benavila, Avis:* -0,8ºC*
Acobaça:* -0,4ºC*
Vila Nova de Cerveira(Aerodromo):* -0,4ºC*
Dois Portos,Torres Vedras:* -0,2ºC*
Zebreira:* -0,2ºC*
Colares, Sintra:* -0,1ºC*
Luzim:* 0,0ºC*
Rio Maior:* 0,0ºC




*


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Fev 2016 às 12:20)

Dia 2 da semana gelada:

16/02


jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto, lá regressou a normalidade nas ultimas madrugadas, noites frias e com respectiva geada de norte a sul.
> *
> 
> 16/02/2016*
> ...


Para completar:

Mapa do congelador no dia 16/02







Mapa do congelador no dia 17/02






Precipitação acumulada ontem (17/02)






Temperaturas máximas ontem (17/02) só ultrapassaram os 15ºC em duas estações, no Algarve:
(Já no cabo Carvoeiro devia estar um belo dia de Verão )






Temperatura mínima do ano em Portugal pertence à Torre, com -8,2ºC (Dados meteocovilha)


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Fev 2016 às 19:11)

Dia 18/02 - Dia 4 de frio






Acredito que as hormonas das árvores andam todas trocadas... Umas árvores daqui ao lado já perderam as flores e começam a crescer as folhas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2016 às 19:28)

26 de Fevereiro 

Belo dia de precipitação por todo o país, com uma bela distribuição






Muito vento a sudoeste






*Rajadas > 90 km/h*

Sines - 100,8 km/h
Foía - 98,6 km/h
Cabo Carvoeiro - 95,8 km/h
Faro - 95 km/h
Sagres - 90,7 km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2016 às 16:59)

*Um dos dias mais frios de Portugal - 27 Fevereiro*

Mapa das temperaturas mínimas:






Mapa das temperaturas máximas, nenhuma estação ficou laranja  e poucas ultrapassaram os 12ºC, não é muito comum de ver. 
Máxima de *-1,8ºC* em Penhas Douradas 






Mapa das rajadas máximas, com Carvoeiro a ganhar o ouro:






Vento mais de 90 km/h

Cabo Carvoeiro - 97,6 km/h
Sines - 97,2 km/h
Sagres - 93,2 km/h
Cabo Raso - 91,1 km/h

Precipitação ficou-se pelo litoral:


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2016 às 18:44)

Já saiu o boletim resumo de Fevereiro!

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...yFItRQ/cli_20160201_20160229_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Olhem para o gráfico da temperatura, dá para ver que este foi o mês de Fevereiro que mais se aproximou da normal 71-00! 

"O valor médio da temperatura média do ar em Portugal Continental, 10.11 °C, foi próximo do valor normal (+0.03 °C), Figura 1. O valor médio mensal da temperatura máxima, 14.27 °C, apresentou um desvio de -0.31 °C em relação ao valor normal e o valor médio da temperatura mínima, 5.95 °C, foi 0.38 °C superior."

Acho que nunca tinha visto valores tão próximos da normal, incrível!


----------



## Thomar (5 Mar 2016 às 09:15)

Entretanto o IPMA fez uma análise ao evento do passado fim-de-semana:

QUEDA DE NEVE POUCO HABITUAL NO CONTINENTE: 26 E 27 FEVEREIRO 2016






2016-03-03 (IPMA)



Nos dias 24 a 26 de fevereiro de 2016 estabeleceu-se sobre o Continente uma corrente forte do quadrante oeste com passagem de ondulações frontais que originaram precipitação, em especial nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. Houve queda de neve nas terras altas, descendo a cota para 600 metros no dia 26. No dia 27 estabeleceu-se, no ar pós-frontal frio, uma corrente forte de noroeste e houve queda de neve em cotas ainda mais baixas e em locais pouco habituais.

A figura 1 identifica neve no solo, em cor azul ciano, nas Serras da Peneda, Gerês, Larouco, Alvão, Marão, Montemuro, Freita, Caramulo, Estrela e Lousã. A imagem de cima foi obtida no dia 29 de fevereiro, 2 dias depois da ocorrência, quando a inexistência de nebulosidade permitiu uma observação vasta da superfície. A imagem de baixo foi obtida no dia 1 de março, notando-se já uma redução da área coberta com neve, em particular, nas regiões onde é menos habitual nevar. 

Na estação do IPMA das Penhas Douradas, a 1498 metros de altitude, foram registados 15 cm de espessura de neve no solo no dia 27 de fevereiro. No dia 1 de março ainda se registava uma espessura de 6 cm e no dia 3 de março a neve já tinha derretido na estação. A progressiva redução da área coberta com neve na serra da Estrela é também identificável na Figura 2, com imagens obtidas às 10h locais dos dias 29 de fevereiro e 1, 2 e 3 de março.

As notícias divulgadas pela comunicação social e os relatos efetuados na plataforma de cooperação voluntária do IPMA, METOGLOBAL, e em fóruns de meteorologia na internet sugerem que a queda de neve tenha ocorrido em cotas acima de 300 metros, de acordo com as previsões divulgadas pelo IPMA nos dias anteriores, tendo em particular nevado em serras como as de Monchique, Aire, Candeeiros e Montejunto, ou em locais como Fátima, Leiria, Sobral de Montagraço e Arraiolos.


Figura 1 - Imagens combinadas obtidas às 10 h locais a partir de um satélite Meteosat de Segunda Geração, recorrendo a um canal na banda do infra-vermelho próximo (1.6 micra) e a um canal de alta resolução na banda do visível. Neve no solo em tons azul ciano. Em cima – 29 fevereiro 2016; em baixo – 1 março 2016.

Figura 2 - Imagens combinadas obtidas às 10 h locais a partir de um satélite Meteosat de Segunda Geração, recorrendo a um canal na banda do infra-vermelho próximo (1.6 micra) e a um canal de alta resolução na banda do visível. Neve no solo em tons azul ciano. Em sequência da esquerda para a direita e de cima para baixo – 29 fevereiro, 1, 2 e 3 março 2016.


Figura 1

Figura 2
Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/neve-26-27-fev-2016.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Mar 2016 às 19:45)

Já saiu o boletim completo

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...WRTuvm/cli_20160201_20160229_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

De Faro até à fronteira já entrou em seca moderada, e todo o resto do sul está em seca fraca.


----------



## Snifa (7 Mar 2016 às 20:14)

IPMA : precipitação ocorrida no mês de Fevereiro/2016, o Noroeste em grande destaque com valores elevados de precipitação.
No Alto Minho está mesmo nos 500 a 600 mm acumulados, é muita água para um mês


----------



## Skizzo (8 Mar 2016 às 08:15)

Chuva severa e extrema no Norte. Realmente já ninguém aguenta tanta água!


----------



## Thomar (8 Mar 2016 às 09:36)

No resumo diário do IPMA nos dados de ontem 2016/02/07 destaque para o vento que soprou moderado a forte em todo o continente, 
onde 90% das estações registou rajadas de vento superiores a 50Km/h.
Mais destaque ainda é o valor registado nas Penhas Douradas de *159,1Km/h!!!*

*Top 10 rajadas:*

159,1Km/h - Penhas Douradas
96,1Km/h   - Pampilhosa da Serra
87,8Km/h   - Viseu (aeródromo)
87,8Km/h   - Guarda
83,5Km/h   - Lisboa (Geofisico)
80,3Km/h   - Fóia
79,6Km/h   - Cabo Carvoeiro
77,8Km/h   - Sabugal
75,6Km/h   - Leiria (aeródromo)
73,1Km/h   - Mogadouro


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2016 às 14:33)

Thomar disse:


> No resumo diário do IPMA nos dados de ontem 2016/02/07 destaque para o vento que soprou moderado a forte em todo o continente,
> onde 90% das estações registou rajadas de vento superiores a 50Km/h.
> Mais destaque ainda é o valor registado nas Penhas Douradas de *159,1Km/h!!!*
> 
> ...




Valor espectacular, belo teste à EMA.


----------



## james (9 Mar 2016 às 08:44)

Finalmente, o Norte e Centro com  2 meses a chover acima da média, como deve ser ( esperemos que a Instabilidade também chegue ao Sul nos próximos tempos para repôr também alguma normalidade por lá) . 

Realmente, já ninguém aguentava tanto AA e tantos meses a chover abaixo da média,como se caracterizou 2015...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Abr 2016 às 10:14)

As comparações valem o que valem, mas não deixa de ser interessante, tamanha diferença de um ano para o outro.
Estamos no inicio do mês de abril, não me admirava nada que o mês terminasse com temperatura abaixo da média, a primeira quinzena promete ser bem fresca.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Abr 2016 às 10:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> As comparações valem o que valem, mas não deixa de ser interessante, tamanha diferença de um ano para o outro.
> Estamos no inicio do mês de abril, não me admirava nada que o mês terminasse com temperatura abaixo da média, a primeira quinzena promete ser bem fresca.


Nas ilhas acontece o inverso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2016 às 19:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> As comparações valem o que valem, mas não deixa de ser interessante, tamanha diferença de um ano para o outro.
> Estamos no inicio do mês de abril, não me admirava nada que o mês terminasse com temperatura abaixo da média, a primeira quinzena promete ser bem fresca.


Para melhor perceber a anomalia de temperatura:

04/04/16





A precipitação também é algo de destacar, principalmente Foía:


----------



## Skizzo (8 Abr 2016 às 16:23)

Já saiu Março

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...UWixDi/cli_20160301_20160331_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Mais um mês chuvoso no norte e seco no sul.
Temperatura média mais baixa dos ultimos 31 anos.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2016 às 16:55)

Agrava-se a seca a sul e aumentam os contrastes entre o Noroeste e o Sudoeste.
Num país "tão pequeno", consegue-se observar chuva extrema no Gerês e a seca severa no sotavento algarvio.






"Os valores da quantidade de precipitação acumulada no período entre 1 de Outubro 2015 e 31 de Março de 2016 variaram entre 200mm em Neves Corvo e 1899mm em Cabril".

Faro, em Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março acumulou uns míseros 42,8mm.

Vamos lá ver se o episódio de instabilidade que promete durar a semana toda, vem quebrar as tamanhas desigualdades, ou se pelo contrário as acentua.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Abr 2016 às 17:21)

Vai aumentar porque mesmo que chova em Faro, chove sempre mais a norte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2016 às 19:07)

Possivelmente o dia mais quente do ano, 07 de Abril:






Portimão, Alcácer do Sal e Alvega a ganharem, ultrapassando os 26ºC. 

Cabo Raso com rajada de 83,5 km/h, duas de Lisboa a rondar os 70km, uma perto dos 80 km/h e nas estações amadoras muitas zonas ultrapassaram os 70 km/h... onde estava o aviso para Lisboa?


----------



## frederico (9 Abr 2016 às 01:06)

Um ano muito estranho. 

Cacela, Castro Marim e Huelva com cerca de 300 mm. 

Tavira e Jerez de La Frontera ou Cádis à volta dos 250 mm. 

Não há actividade nenhuma a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente. 

Penso que tal se deverá ao fortíssimo El Niño.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Abr 2016 às 13:50)

frederico disse:


> Um ano muito estranho.
> 
> Cacela, Castro Marim e Huelva com cerca de 300 mm.
> 
> ...



São valores muito muito baixos, diria normais mas como estamos no 2º ano o resultado será uma seca bem grave. Esperemos que os próximos dias amenizem um pouco esta situação.
Dá que pensar que num mês no Minho chove quase tanto como em mais de 2 anos em alguns pontos na Península. A seca e a desertificação em grande parte do Sul da Península são mesmo uma realidade.


----------



## Topê (9 Abr 2016 às 14:41)

trovoadas disse:


> . A seca e a desertificação em grande parte do Sul da Península são mesmo uma realidade.



Permite-me discordar mas ainda é uma tese para se comprovar, e essa prova só surgirá daqui a umas décadas, basta um ciclo de dois,três anos com um padrão chuvoso para que esse cenário mude de figura, até porque a seca agora está circunscrita mesmo ao Sotavento algarvio e como é uma região com um regime de pluviosidade de maior instabilidade e muito dependente de cut-offs  o próprio ecossistema algarvio está adaptado a essas características, estando no meu entender preparado para anos secos, como para anos húmidos, o cenário aridez julgo que realisticamente é mais que improvável, o Algarve continua a ser espectacular em meses como Março,Abril verdejante . 
A Leste de Gibraltar até Múrcia sabemos que é uma região muito seca e sempre o foi.
Considero que o Golfo de Cadiz e o Algarve não irá de todo sofrer uma desertificação desse género, continuará a ser uma região com uma flora riquíssima e não semi-árida como acontece nas margens do Mar de Alborão, existe ainda uma diferença climática bem vincada entre essas duas regiões. Sinceramente acho que o Algarve não corre risco nenhum em ter um clima idêntico á costa do Cabo da Gata ou Nijar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2016 às 15:09)

Nos últimos 10 anos, a seca tem sido uma constante no sul e no futuro cada vez será pior. Os episódios de chuvas torrenciais serão mais graves, tipo 1 de Novembro ou pior e depois largos períodos de seca. Estamos talvez a passar uma década tipo anos 80, bom era vir anos chuvosos como o final da década de 80 mas isso já é sonhar muito alto.

Claro, não era preciso ser bruxo para saber-se que o Sotavento Algarvio entraria em seca severa em Março, basta comparar os dados e ver a antevisão que estava no site do IPMA, aplicar o cenário 3 e voilá. 

Melhor mesmo é o Algarve ir começando a rezar para que o próximo ano hidrológico seja generoso, senão os alarmes vão soar quanto à falta de água e aí entraremos outro capítulo algo surreal com 3 barragens e faltar a água das torneiras...


----------



## Topê (9 Abr 2016 às 15:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nos últimos 10 anos, a seca tem sido uma constante no sul e no futuro cada vez será pior. Os episódios de chuvas torrenciais serão mais graves, tipo 1 de Novembro ou pior e depois largos períodos de seca. Estamos talvez a passar uma década tipo anos 80, bom era vir anos chuvosos como o final da década de 80 mas isso já é sonhar muito alto.
> 
> Claro, não era preciso ser bruxo para saber-se que o Sotavento Algarvio entraria em seca severa em Março, basta comparar os dados e ver a antevisão que estava no site do IPMA, aplicar o cenário 3 e voilá.
> 
> Melhor mesmo é o Algarve ir começando a rezar para que o próximo ano hidrológico seja generoso, senão os alarmes vão soar quanto à falta de água e aí entraremos outro capítulo algo surreal com 3 barragens e faltar a água das torneiras...



Tem havido anos secos nesta ultima década, o que virá ai, ninguém sabe, pois o clima no Algarve é caracterizado por uma extrema irregularidade a nível de pluviosidade e tem sido a ausência de cut-offs a sudoeste ou depressões de sudoeste que têm sido a causa dessa escassez de precipitação.
A generalização para o sul do territorio é que não concordo pois o sul é grande, consideramos sul do territorio além do Algarve as regiões com Alto Alentejo, Baixo Alentejo, e margem sul do Tejo, considero que o Alto Alentejo e toda a costa Alentejana e o barlavento algarvio não têm tido um maior numero de secas em relação a outras décadas e estarão longe de situações limites sejam elas as quais forem.
O Sotavento algarvio de facto é uma região que não é beneficiada pelas frentes e depressões que atravessam o nosso territorio da mesma forma que o restante pais, mas estou convencido que é uma região em que o próprio ecossistema de adaptou a essa realidade e existem regiões com problemas de pluviosidade e de secas bem mais graves que o Sudeste de Portugal.
Mas vamos ver a verdade é que só daqui a uns 30,40 anos é que conseguiremos medir alterações desta ordem esperemos que estejamos cá no forum para as testemunhar


----------



## blade (9 Abr 2016 às 16:01)

Lol?
Vem ai uma das semanas mais chuvosas que tenho visto nos últimos anos e o pessoal anda aqui a pensar na seca, eu sei que muitas vezes se torna um bocado desilusão mas desta vez com tantos dias para uma zona tão vasta de certeza que vai ser bom


----------



## trovoadas (9 Abr 2016 às 17:09)

Topê disse:


> Permite-me discordar mas ainda é uma tese para se comprovar, e essa prova só surgirá daqui a umas décadas, basta um ciclo de dois,três anos com um padrão chuvoso para que esse cenário mude de figura, até porque a seca agora está circunscrita mesmo ao Sotavento algarvio e como é uma região com um regime de pluviosidade de maior instabilidade e muito dependente de cut-offs  o próprio ecossistema algarvio está adaptado a essas características, estando no meu entender preparado para anos secos, como para anos húmidos, o cenário aridez julgo que realisticamente é mais que improvável, o Algarve continua a ser espectacular em meses como Março,Abril verdejante .
> A Leste de Gibraltar até Múrcia sabemos que é uma região muito seca e sempre o foi.
> Considero que o Golfo de Cadiz e o Algarve não irá de todo sofrer uma desertificação desse género, continuará a ser uma região com uma flora riquíssima e não semi-árida como acontece nas margens do Mar de Alborão, existe ainda uma diferença climática bem vincada entre essas duas regiões. Sinceramente acho que o Algarve não corre risco nenhum em ter um clima idêntico á costa do Cabo da Gata ou Nijar.



Ainda existem claras diferenças com essas regiões não fossemos nós estar abertos ao Atlântico. Certo é que se nota uma diferença colossal em alguns ecossistemas. Ou seja estamos a ter uma transformação no Algarve central ou nas zonas mais húmidas da serra que se estão a tornar um pouco como as zonas do nordeste/leste. Por exemplo se me falares da zona de Alcoutim ou V.R.S António não se notam grandes diferenças, mais ou menos a vegetação sempre foi aquela. O mesmo no barrocal e Algarve litoral. Talvez o declínio do sobreiro e os incêndios dos últimos anos sejam os principais responsáveis mas acho que isso é consequência de diversos factores como as secas, maior irregularidade nas precipitações, temperatura, insolação, etc
No geral o Caldeirão parece-me ser a região mais afectada talvez por ter os ecossistemas mais sensíveis. É como uma planta que está habituada a ter sempre a raíz em água se apanha a terra um pouco mais seca murcha logo (parece-me uma analogia válida).

Em todo o caso esperemos que os próximos dias amenizem qualquer coisa e tragam alguma água às barragens e ribeiros que é o que precisamos.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Abr 2016 às 17:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nos últimos 10 anos, a seca tem sido uma constante no sul e no futuro cada vez será pior. Os episódios de chuvas torrenciais serão mais graves, tipo 1 de Novembro ou pior e depois largos períodos de seca. Estamos talvez a passar uma década tipo anos 80, bom era vir anos chuvosos como o final da década de 80 mas isso já é sonhar muito alto.
> 
> Claro, não era preciso ser bruxo para saber-se que o Sotavento Algarvio entraria em seca severa em Março, basta comparar os dados e ver a antevisão que estava no site do IPMA, aplicar o cenário 3 e voilá.
> 
> Melhor mesmo é o Algarve ir começando a rezar para que o próximo ano hidrológico seja generoso, senão os alarmes vão soar quanto à falta de água e aí entraremos outro capítulo algo surreal com 3 barragens e faltar a água das torneiras...



Preocupa-me também a situação do aquífero Querença-Silves que me parece estar em níveis muito muito baixos talvez nos níveis de 2005. A pressão sobre este aquífero é certo que irá aumentar este Verão. Parece-me certo que não faltará água nas torneiras este Verão mas chegaremos a Setembro mesmo no "red-line" e com o pensamento que o próximo ano hidrológico será chuvoso. E é certo que terá de chover bem pois o déficit será enorme.


----------



## Topê (9 Abr 2016 às 17:40)

blade disse:


> Lol?
> Vem ai uma das semanas mais chuvosas que tenho visto nos últimos anos e o pessoal anda aqui a pensar na seca, eu sei que muitas vezes se torna um bocado desilusão mas desta vez com tantos dias para uma zona tão vasta de certeza que vai ser bom



É natural que assim seja o Sudeste do Algarve e mesmo do Baixo Alentejo, por vezes parece que ficam numa especie de enclave meteorológico, e como temos tido precipitação praticamente devido a entradas de superfícies frontais de Noroeste é lógico que esta região veja o pais quase todo com chuva e eles com pouca chuva. Se tivéssemos lá também diríamos o mesmo possivelmente, mas estou convencido que neste longo evento até esta região irá ter chuva digna desse nome e há boas possibilidades da depressão cavar a sul e entrar pela costa Algarvia acima das 150h .


----------



## frederico (9 Abr 2016 às 19:05)

*Neves Corvo* está com 200 mm. É mesmo catastrófico. Não admira que naquela zona a azinheira esteja a morrer. Daqui a meia dúzia de anos a azinheira terá desaparecido de vez de vastas áreas do Baixo Alentejo. É uma catástrofe ambiental e ninguém fala disto. 

A mudança de padrão ocorreu logo no início dos anos 80. 

1987, 1988 e 1989 ainda conseguiram anular as secas anteriores.

1996 também anulou a seca de 1994. 

2010 veio anular a seca de 2005. 

Para esta década ser salva teríamos de ter dois ou três anos de NAO negativo fortíssimo. 

O problema também é gravíssimo na Andaluzia Ocidental, que tem uma das zonas mais chuvosas da Península Ibérica, as serras a oeste de Cádis. O Noroeste de Marrocos também é muito chuvoso e está em forte seca este ano. Há vários anos que não há actividade no Golfo de Cádis. 

O trimestre Abril-Maio-Junho, se acumulasse mais de 100 mm salvaria um pouco os ecossistemas. Já aconteceu em anos recentes no sotavento algarvio.* No entanto, os estragos na agricultura já estão feitos. *A amendoeira praticamente não deu flor, e a folha não tem força, as árvores estão com a floração atrasada e «sem força» para rebentar. Será um ano muito mau de fruta. As papoilas floriram com um mês de antecedência, as ervas e flores do campo estão um mês adiantadas.


----------



## frederico (9 Abr 2016 às 19:18)

Um dos grandes factores que condiciona a precipitação no Algarve é o relevo. Quando as baixas pressões estão a norte da Corunha ou a noroeste de Finisterra as superfícies frontais, ao ultrapassarem Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela enfraquecem muito. O Alto Alentejo ainda apanha umas sobras, especialmente as serras. Depois de atravessar o Alto Alentejo, as superfícies frontais levam com a muralha da Serra Morena e da serra algarvia, com picos acima dos 1000 m na Andaluzia Ocidental e uma extensa área com vários picos acima dos 500 m no Algarve. Assim, é possível caírem 100 mm num dia no Minho e apenas 1 mm em Faro. Ora este ano as frentes têm vindo todas de Noroeste...

Nós não temos depressões com frequência à nossa latitude. Levamos com superfícies frontais de depressões a Norte, que enfraquecem bastante ao embater nas serras da Galiza, Minho e Beiras. 

Só com depressões à latitude de Lisboa ou inferiores poderá chover notoriamente no Sul da Península. 







As serras algarvias, a serra Morena, as serras de Cádis, a cordilheira Bética e o Atlas formam uma muralha de montanhas que condiciona o clima no Algarve, Andaluzia Ocidental e Noroeste de Marrocos. Acomodam altas pressões mas quando o NAO está negativo e a zona cai como sucedeu em 2010 são uma muralha de condensação brutal. Sem actividade no Atlântico a oeste desta muralha praticamente não chove nestas regiões. Em Gibraltar há registos pluviométricos há quase 200 anos. E a precipitação tem vindo a cair ao longo destes quase dois séculos. Será que estará a ocorrer uma alteração climática? O que terá mudado nesta região do Atlântico e na circulação geral da atmosfera? Estarão estas regiões a ficar mais secas porque a temperatura aumentou na Europa? Terá sucedido o mesmo no passado, em períodos também muito quentes que se viveram durante o Império Romano ou na Idade Média?


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2016 às 19:22)

As nespereiras é que carregaram bem e sem nódoa. Já como nêsperas desde da Páscoa, coisa impensável e que nunca vi durante a minha vida, lembro-me sim, de comer em meados de Maio e início de Junho agora em final de Março nunca na vida. 

Quanto à próxima semana, logo falemos, porque eu duvido que chova mais de 20 mm nesta zona na próxima semana, aliás o GFS cortou nesta saída e só coloca uns míseros 14 mm, então ali na zona de Odeleite e Beliche anda ali nos 10 mm.


----------



## Nickname (11 Abr 2016 às 14:53)

Top 5:
Braga
Moimenta da Beira
Cabril
Viseu(aeródromo)
Figueira da Foz

Continua sem chover no Sudeste do país


----------



## trovoadas (11 Abr 2016 às 20:30)

Nos próximos tempos não deverá chover grande coisa no sudeste/Sul do país, aliás atualmente nem uma "rega" temos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2016 às 19:46)

Algumas estações do Centro e Interior do país com valentes acumulados, e o dia ainda nem acabou:


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2016 às 12:04)

Acumulado valente na Guarda, *71,9 mm





*
Algumas rajadas:

*97,9 km/h *no Mogadouro
94,3km/h em Pampilhosa da Serra


----------



## Thomar (15 Abr 2016 às 17:57)

Comunicado do IPMA
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...media/noticias/textos/tornado-10-04-2016.html


TORNADO EM VILA CHÃ, VILA DO CONDE, 10 ABRIL 2016






2016-04-12 (IPMA)

Ao início da manhã do passado dia 10 de abril, em Vila Chã, concelho de Vila do Conde, ocorreu um episódio de vento muito forte que causou destruição significativa em instalações agropecuárias e algumas habitações. De acordo com os elementos disponíveis, esta destruição ter-se-á traduzido essencialmente por destelhamentos, danos em janelas e muros, tendo sido igualmente registada destruição em árvores. A natureza dos danos revela consistência com estragos tipicamente produzidos por um tornado.

O território do continente encontrava-se, então, sob a influência de uma depressão complexa, cujo núcleo principal se centrava a sudoeste da Irlanda. Na sua circulação a depressão transportava ar relativamente frio e húmido, em que se organizaram diversas linhas de instabilidade que afetaram Portugal continental durante a madrugada daquele dia. Ao início da manhã verificou-se a aproximação e passagem da respetiva superfície frontal fria sobre o litoral da região Norte. Esta perturbação evoluiu como um sistema convectivo quási-linear. Trata-se de um sistema com significativas ondulações, que as observações com radar mostram sob a forma de deformações no campo da refletividade (ou da intensidade da precipitação). Estas, por sua vez, são consequência direta de movimentos de rotação relativamente organizados, estabelecidos em níveis baixos (em geral abaixo de 3 quilómetros de altitude). Em alguns casos, estes movimentos de eixo essencialmente vertical podem ser amplificados de modo a produzir fenómenos de tipo tornado. Por via de regra, neste contexto meteorológico, os tornados produzidos são de curta duração e baixa intensidade.

Pelas 6:46 UTC (7:46, hora local) a observação do campo da precipitação mostra um destes padrões ondulatórios (eco em arco) ainda sobre o mar, mas já nas proximidades do local de Vila Chã, onde ocorreu o tornado (figura 1). Na correspondente observação da velocidade em relação à tempestade é visível um padrão de dipolo de rotação, que reflete um movimento de sentido ciclónico (sentido anti-horário, ver figura 2) a que o fenómeno esteve associado. O perfil vertical do vento observado pelo radar de Arouca/Pico do Gralheiro mostra que o vento, de sudoeste, se intensificava substancialmente numa camada baixa. Para além do vórtice cuja assinatura se identificou junto a Vila Chã, as observações permitem identificar muitos outros vórtices organizados ao longo da referida perturbação frontal (ver figura 2).

A natureza dos danos verificados por via documental sugere ter-se tratado de um tornado F1/T2 (rajada 3s, na gama 33-42 m/s). “F” designa a escala de Fujita clássica e “T” a escala de TORRO (TORnado and storm Research Organization).


Figura 1 – Imagem de PPI (indicador de posição plana, elevação de 0.0°) de intensidade da precipitação, 6:46 UTC, 10 de abril de 2016, radar de Arouca/Pico do Gralheiro. Assinalado com seta a branco o padrão de eco em arco associado à ocorrência do tornado de Vila Chã. Este local está assinalado com “X”.

Figura 2 – Imagem de PPI (indicador de posição plana, elevação de 0.0°) da velocidade em relação à tempestade, 6:46 UTC, 10 de abril de 2016, radar de Arouca/Pico do Gralheiro. Assinalado com círculo a vermelho o dipolo de rotação (sentido ciclónico também assinalado) associado ao tornado de Vila Chã. Assinalados com círculo preto outros dipolos de rotação identificados na imagem. O local de ocorrência do tornado está assinalado com “X”.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Abr 2016 às 02:29)

Alguns acumulados em 1 hora de ontem, dia 15/04/16:

Aveiro começou por estrear o aviso amarelo, *10,1 mm* às 08 UTC e *16,5 mm* às 09 UTC 











O testemunho passou para Arouca, com sucessivas marcas maiores de 10 mm.
*13,4 mm* acumulados às 10 UTC e *12,7mm* às 11 UTC











No Porto caiu um dilúvio, fica em 1º lugar no dia de ontem, *17,4mm* às 12 UTC 
*




*
Agora para um distrito sem aviso, Lisboa também teve as suas marcas.
*11,9 mm* às 12 UTC e *13,2 mm* às 13 UTC, imagino que o pessoal do IPMA deve ter entrado em pânico... Felizmente não ocorreram muitos estragos. 











E porque o dia 15 de Abril tende a ser um dia muito_ violento_ na meteorologia portuguesa, fica aqui um pedaço do dia 15 de Abril do ano passado: 











Não sei porquê mas cada vez mais gosto de Abril


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Abr 2016 às 01:18)

Acumulado do dia 15 de Abril, apenas 1 estação de Portugal Continental não acumulou.

Arouca ganha com* 77,8 mm. *
Lisboa (Geofísico) levou com uma bela carga de água e ficou nos *28 mm*. Possivelmente dos maiores acumulados do ano para a estação. 
Amareleja não é só calor, foi a que mais acumulou no Sul. (Ultrapassou 10 mm em 1 hora)






Pampilhosa da Serra continua forte:


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2016 às 17:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Lisboa (Geofísico) levou com uma bela carga de água e ficou nos *28 mm*. Possivelmente dos maiores acumulados do ano para a estação.



A instabilidade tem a mira apontada para a estação do Geofísico, que segue bastante à frente das outras duas EMA's de Lisboa.

No período de 8 a 16 de Abril:
85,9mm - Geofísico
51,5mm - Gago Coutinho
47,9mm - Tapada da Ajuda


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2016 às 21:27)

Dia 19 de Abril, as beiras acumularam bem:

*80,3 mm *na Guarda 
O esplêndido Zêzere deve ter sido o rio que mais ganhou com esta chuva. Imagino os afluentes... 






Penhas Douradas nos quase 100 km/h:


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2016 às 10:26)

Rede IPMA - Top 20 temperatura máxima - 25/04/2016

Valdonas,Tomar: *27,4ºC*
Barrosinha, Alcácer do Sal: *27,2ºC*
Mora: *27,2ºC*
Alvalade(do Sado): *26,6ºC*
Castro Marim (RN Sapal):* 26,6ºC*
Anadia: *26,6ºC*
Pegões: *26,5ºC*
Coruche: *26,4ºC*
Alvega: *26,3ºC*
Lousã (Aeródromo):* 26,3ºC*
Setúbal: *26,3ºC*
Areias, Setúbal: *26,2ºC*
Martim Longo, Alcoutim: *25,9ºC*
Vila Real de Santo António: *25,8ºC*
Elvas: *25,7ºC*
Neves Corvo, Castro Verde: *25,7ºC*
Vale Formoso, Mértola: *25,6ºC*
São Pedro do Corval, Reguengos: *25,5ºC*
Bencanta,Coimbra: *25,5ºC*
Faro / Barreiro/Fonte Nova,Santarém: *25,3ºC*



*



*

Fonte: IPMA

Ps: Por norma faço listagem, pois as fotos podem expirar com o passar do tempo como acontece regularmente, e assim não se perdem os dados.


----------



## Thomar (2 Mai 2016 às 16:04)

Dia 1 de Maio já com temperaturas jeitosas (rede IPMA >+26ºC):

*+28,5ºC - Aljezur*
*+28,4ºC* - Castro Marim (RN Sapal)
*+28,0ºC *- Tomar (Valdonas)
*+27,5ºC* - Vila Real de Sto. António
*+27,2ºC* - Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
*+26,8ºC* - Zambujeira
*+26,6ºC* - Mértola (Vale Formoso)
*+26,3ºC* - Sines
*+26,3ºC* - Alvalade
*+26,1ºC* - Rio Maior
*+26,1ºC* - Alcoutim (Martim Longo)
*+26,1ºC *- Odemira (S. Teotónio)

Agora é sempre a subir até quarta, até onde subiram as temperaturas máximas?


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2016 às 12:47)

Thomar disse:


> Agora é sempre a subir até quarta, até onde subiram as temperaturas máximas?



Vão subir aos 32,5ºC, enfim vamos ver.


----------



## Thomar (4 Mai 2016 às 15:32)

Enquanto o IPMA não publica as temperaturas máximas do passado dia 2 deixo-vos aqui os valores de temperatura máxima de ontem dia 3 de Maio, as 20 estações mais quentes:

*+33,9ºC - Setúbal - Areias**
*+32,4ºC* - Rio Maior
*+32,3ºC *- Tomar (Valdonas)
*+32,3ºC* - Alvalade
*+32,2ºC* - Pegões
*+32,2ºC* - Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
*+32,1ºC* - Almada - Praia da Rainha
*+31,9ºC *- Lousã - aeródromo
*+31,9ºC* - Barreiro
*+31,8ºC* - Setúbal
*+31,8ºC* - Castro Verde - Neves Corvo
*+31,6ºC* - Beja
*+31,5ºC* - Barreiro - Lavradio
*+31,5ºC* - Amareleja
*+31,5ºC* - Zambujeira
*+31,4ºC *- Pinhão - Santa Barbara
*+31,4ºC* - Alcobaça
*+31,4ºC* - Coruche
*+31,3ºC *- Leiria - aeródromo
*+31,3ºC - *Lisboa - Alvalade

_*** Desconfio do valor porque conheço a zona e apesar de ser mais quente do que a cidade de Setúbal (ou claro, da estação da fruticultura), o valor é demasiado elevado._


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2016 às 16:15)

Thomar disse:


> Enquanto o IPMA não publica as temperaturas máximas do passado dia 2 deixo-vos aqui os valores de temperatura máxima de ontem dia 3 de Maio, as 20 estações mais quentes:
> 
> *+33,9ºC - Setúbal - Areias*
> +32,4ºC* - Rio Maior
> ...



Destaco a temperatura máxima registada pela estação do Cabo Raso: *29,9ºC*, valor notável durante o ano, quanto mais para o mês de maio, não me admirava nada se fosse a máxima anual.Segundo foi possível observar o valor terá sido registado por volta das 12horas.

Entretanto algumas amplitudes registadas ontem:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2016 às 23:32)

Ontem o litoral norte ardeu literalmente. 

04-05-2016 - T.máxima > =30ºC 

Ponte de Lima: *32,4ºC *
Merelim, Braga: *32,2ºC*
Valinha, Monção:* 32,2ºC*
Aveiro:* 31,8ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto: *31,7ºC*
São Gens, Porto:* 31,6ºC*
Dunas de Mira:* 31,4ºC *( A madrugada de inversão sempre acompanhar, mínima:* 7,5ºC*)
Lousã(Aerodromo): *31,1ºC*
Anadia: *31,1ºC*
Santa Bárbara, Pinhão: *31,1ºC*
Arouca: *30,7ºC*
Mora:* 30,4ºC*
Barrosinha, Alcácer do Sal:* 30,3ºC*
Bencanta,Coimbra:* 30,2ºC*
Chafé,Viana do Castelo:* 30,0ºC*

*
Nota:* A máxima de Ponte de Lima iguala assim os valor de Rio Maior, as máximas mais altas da rede IPMA deste ano (excluindo a máxima da EMA de Areias,Setúbal, já que a mesma deixa muitas reservas...)


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mai 2016 às 18:51)

Bela chuvada a de ontem:






Amareleja ganhou ontem com* 51mm* e ainda conseguiu ultrapassar a normal de precipitação de Beja para Maio 

Boletim de Abril já saiu: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...FHDdpG/cli_20160401_20160430_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2016 às 16:32)

É raro ver o país todo abaixo dos 1000 hPa, ainda mais em Maio! 

06h UTC do dia 8 de Maio de 2016






*Top precipitação | 07 de Maio 2016




*

(Tendo em conta que maior parte da precipitação começou depois das 09h)

Setúbal - *70,2 mm* (Se se confirmar, ultrapassou o valor diário máximo de 71/00 e 81/10 para Maio e está bem acima da média do mês) 
Fundão -* 69 mm*
Lisboa (Geofísico) - *64,7 mm *(Também ultrapassou o valor diário máximo de 71/00 e 81/10 para Maio e ultrapassou a média do mês em apenas um dia)
Sabugal - *62,6 mm
*
Também é possível ver 3 ou 4 estações que não estão a funcionar.

*Top rajadas | 07 de Maio 2016*






Penhas Douradas - *118,8 km/h*
Pampilhosa da Serra -* 97,9 km/h*
Mogadouro - *77,8 km/h*
Foía -* 76,7 km/h*


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2016 às 23:20)

Precipitação | Dia 8 de Maio 2016

Amareleja mais uma vez no top 3, provavelmente a 3ª ou 4ª vez este ano






Precipitação | Dia 9 de Maio 2016

Todas as estações acumularam! 






De referir que as Beiras são a região do país que está a acumular mais com este evento, é normal os rios e ribeiros estarem a encher.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2016 às 19:28)

Acumulado de precipitação em Maio até hoje.

Tentativa de esboço das isoietas condicionado pela escassez de estações e por vezes pouca fiabilidade das estações da rede privada WU. Novas estações irão sendo adicionadas. Também não disponíveis as estações das redes COTR e DRAPALG.
Variabilidade espacial relativamente importante com os maiores valores centrados na Serra da Estrela, cordilheira central e Beira Baixa, serras do Minho e alguns locais isolados do Alentejo. Menores valores em geral no litoral e no nordeste transmontano.






Se conhecerem valores ou sugestões que permitam melhorar o traçado agradeço 

Aparentemente o maior total foi o da estação da Covilhã do MeteoCovilhã, 274 mm, não confirmados pela IPMA do aeródromo que tem altitude bastante inferior.

Os valores oficiais mais elevados são os de *Penhas Douradas, 234,2 mm*, e *Guarda, 223,0 mm
*
Em termos estatísticos os valores mais notáveis registaram-se a sul do Tejo e interior do Litoral Centro, com acumulados que se situam no décimo decil, ocorrendo em menos de 10% dos anos, classificando-se assim o mês nestas regiões como extremamente chuvoso e pelo menos chuvoso em todo o restante território.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2016 às 21:03)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulado de precipitação em Maio até hoje.
> 
> Tentativa de esboço das isoietas condicionado pela escassez de estações e por vezes pouca fiabilidade das estações da rede privada WU. Novas estações irão sendo adicionadas. Também não disponíveis as estações das redes COTR e DRAPALG.
> Variabilidade espacial relativamente importante com os maiores valores centrados na Serra da Estrela, cordilheira central e Beira Baixa, serras do Minho e alguns locais isolados do Alentejo. Menores valores em geral no litoral e no nordeste transmontano.
> ...


Sugiro a estação que acompanho do Assumar, mas como é da netatmo tens de ter conta no site para aceder aos dados. 
O acumulado nesta estação é de *83.4mm *(ver na assinatura)


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2016 às 21:26)

joralentejano disse:


> O acumulado nesta estação é de *83.4mm *(ver na assinatura)



Obrigado! Interessante esse valor, faz portanto recuar a isoieta dos 100 mm, até de acordo com o valor da estação WU de Portalegre do membro SpiderVV.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2016 às 21:42)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado! Interessante esse valor, faz portanto recuar a isoieta dos 100 mm, até de acordo com o valor da estação WU de Portalegre do membro SpiderVV.


De nada 
Mas aqui em Arronches deve andar à volta dos 100mm, durante o evento lembro-me de muitas das vezes aqui chover muito e entretanto o acumulado nessa estação nem mexia.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2016 às 22:05)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado! Interessante esse valor, faz portanto recuar a isoieta dos 100 mm, até de acordo com o valor da estação WU de Portalegre do membro SpiderVV.


A estação do ipma em Portalegre tem 137.3mm penso que a estação fica a 590m, portanto os valores são credíveis a estação do SpiderVV fica na baixa da cidade normalmente os valores diferem e eu noto isso aqui do Reguengo( 600m).


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mai 2016 às 22:11)

joralentejano disse:


> De nada
> Mas aqui em Arronches deve andar à volta dos 100mm, durante o evento lembro-me de muitas das vezes aqui chover muito e entretanto o acumulado nessa estação nem mexia.


Provavelmente anda á volta dos 100mm ou mais Arronches levou também com boas células nos últimos eventos de chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2016 às 22:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Provavelmente anda á volta dos 100mm ou mais Arronches levou também com boas células nos últimos eventos de chuva.


Acredito que sim,  como o Assumar fica um pouco mais a norte levou com elas de raspão e pouco acumulou, em evento convectivos é assim.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2016 às 23:40)

Estações com valores provavelmente estatisticamente excepcionais:
149,1 mm, Aveiro
137,4 mm, Rio Maior
163,9 mm, Setúbal (a média 1981-2010 é apenas 48,5 mm)
*173,8 mm, Amareleja*
163,2 mm, Beja (a média 1981-2010 é apenas 43,3 mm)
*116,6 mm, Faro (a média 1981-2010 é apenas 21,7 mm)*

Estações com valores provavelmente no décimo decil:
  84,7 mm, Mirandela
*223,0 mm, Guarda (a média 1981-2010 é apenas 86,3 mm)*
163,2 mm, Fundão
118,0 mm, Castelo Branco
127,6 mm, Alcobaça
110,0 mm, Santarém
115,9 mm, Lisboa (Gago Coutinho)
133,1 mm, Lisboa (Geofísico)
137,3 mm, Portalegre
112,7 mm, Elvas
90,5 mm, Alcácer do Sal
63,6 mm, Sagres

Digo "provavelmente" por os dados de que disponho abrangerem um período limitado, até 1980.
Actualizarei o que fôr possível quando recolher mais dados.

Com o alongamento das séries de observações, as classificações de "excepcional" têm sempre tendência a serem ultrapassadas, como é óbvio, pelo aparecimento de novos valores mais elevados.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2016 às 00:36)

*Máximas diárias (9h-9h),* de Maio, excepcionais ou quase:

Beja: 38,2 mm (1981-2010: 35,6 mm)
Faro: 41,7 mm (1981-2010: 46,5 mm)
*Guarda: 51,4 mm (1981-2010: 38,0 mm)
Lisboa (Geof.): 62,7 mm (1981-2010: 59,6 mm)*
Santarém: 38,9 mm (1981-2010: 37,3 mm)
Setúbal: 74,2 mm (valor em dúvida) (1981-2010: 65,0 mm)


----------



## james (19 Mai 2016 às 00:41)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulado de precipitação em Maio até hoje.
> 
> Tentativa de esboço das isoietas condicionado pela escassez de estações e por vezes pouca fiabilidade das estações da rede privada WU. Novas estações irão sendo adicionadas. Também não disponíveis as estações das redes COTR e DRAPALG.
> Variabilidade espacial relativamente importante com os maiores valores centrados na Serra da Estrela, cordilheira central e Beira Baixa, serras do Minho e alguns locais isolados do Alentejo. Menores valores em geral no litoral e no nordeste transmontano.
> ...




Excelente trabalho, mais uma vez, StormRic. És sem dúvida uma mais valia para o fórum. 

Noto também que, para não Variar, as estações de Viana do Castelo, estão sem dados.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2016 às 12:15)

StormRic disse:


> Estações com valores provavelmente estatisticamente excepcionais:
> 149,1 mm, Aveiro
> 137,4 mm, Rio Maior
> 163,9 mm, Setúbal (a média 1981-2010 é apenas 48,5 mm)
> ...



Obrigado StormRic!

De dizer que a média para Maio na Amareleja (71-00) é de 42,2mm. E Sagres (71-00) é de 22,4mm.

Caneças segue com 123,7mm. O normal são 65,5mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2016 às 14:10)

O acumulado do Raso certamente que quase triplicou o valor da media.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2016 às 16:22)

james disse:


> Excelente trabalho, mais uma vez, StormRic. És sem dúvida uma mais valia para o fórum.
> 
> Noto também que, para não Variar, as estações de Viana do Castelo, estão sem dados.



Obrigado, trabalho que faço e publico com grande prazer.

Sim, não há meio de consertarem definitivamente ao menos uma das estações de Viana do Castelo. Já porei aqui o detalhe horário de todo o mês até à presente data. Das 424 horas do período mapeado, V.C.(cidade) falhou 284 e Chafé 39, esta última tem um acumulado registado de *83,1 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2016 às 16:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> O acumulado do Raso certamente que quase triplicou o valor da media.



Sim, embora não disponha dos valores normais de Cabo Raso, noto que Cabo da Roca e Monte Estoril têm médias 1931-60 de *33 mm e 34 mm*, respectivamente; o Raso será ligeiramente inferior. Os *76,9 mm* deste mês são espantosos.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2016 às 17:06)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulado de precipitação em Maio até hoje. Tentativa de esboço das isoietas condicionado pela escassez de estações e por vezes pouca fiabilidade das estações da rede privada WU. Novas estações irão sendo adicionadas. Também não disponíveis as estações das redes COTR e DRAPALG. (...)  Se conhecerem valores ou sugestões que permitam melhorar o traçado agradeço



Também existem estações do SNIRH com dados de precipitação diários (ex: Vila Vicosa, Alandroal,...).


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2016 às 17:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Também existem estações do SNIRH com dados de precipitação diários (ex: Vila Vicosa, Alandroal,...).



 obrigado. Vou ver a possibilidade de as incluir automaticamente.


Vila Viçosa: 94,4 mm (está de acordo com as estações próximas)

Alandroal: 110,5 mm (faz a isoieta dos 100 mm aumentar a sua área, afastando-a da fronteira)


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2016 às 18:33)

Resumo diário da precipitação de Maio nas estações IPMA, até dia 18:








Detalhe horário entre dia 5 e dia 14, regiões Litoral Norte e Interior Norte e Centro:








Região Litoral Centro e Região Sul, dias 4 a 14:


----------



## frederico (20 Mai 2016 às 10:24)

Grande serviço público Stormric. 

Parece-me estranho o valor de Portel, não haverá uma avaria na estação? 

E Neves Corvo continua como a estação com o acumulado mais baixo do país. Aquela zona está mesmo muito seca e as azinheiras estão a morrer.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mai 2016 às 10:32)

Espetaculo StormRic!


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2016 às 18:09)

frederico disse:


> Grande serviço público Stormric.
> 
> Parece-me estranho o valor de Portel, não haverá uma avaria na estação?
> 
> E Neves Corvo continua como a estação com o acumulado mais baixo do país. Aquela zona está mesmo muito seca e as azinheiras estão a morrer.





Flaviense21 disse:


> Espetaculo StormRic!



Obrigado, mas devemos agradecer sim ao IPMA por disponibilizar de uma forma cada vez mais útil os dados das estações!

Portel e Neves Corvo têm os pluviómetros a funcionar mal, as séries de registos têm, para este período, extensas lacunas. Portel está completamente entupido.

Neves Corvo faltam-lhe três dias de registos, talvez tenha chegado aos 60 mm.


----------



## Thomar (21 Mai 2016 às 12:39)

Dia muito quente o de ontem , aqui ficam as estações que atingiram os *+30ºC:*





*+34,7ºC - Tomar (Valdonas)*
+34,0ºC - Setúbal - Areias*
+33,9ºC - Pegões
+33,6ºC - Mora
+33,4ºC - Alvega
+33,4ºC - Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
+33,4ºC - Alvalade
+32,8ºC - Coruche
+32,8ºC - Elvas
+32,5ºC - Santarem (Fonte Boa)
+32,2ºC - Amareleja
+32,2ºC - Beja
+32,0ºC - Setúbal
+31,9ºC - Pinhão - Santa Barbara
+31,9ºC - Reguengos (São Pedro do Corval)
+31,6ºC - Castro Verde (Neves Corvo)
+31,4ºC - Portel (Oriola)
+31,3ºC - Viana do Alentejo
+30,8ºC - Lousã - aeródromo
+30,8ºC - Avis -(Benavila)
+30,8ºC - Lisboa - Gago Coutinho
+30,8ºC - Barreiro
+30,7ºC - Mirandela
+30,5ºC - Vila Real (cidade)
+30,4ºC - Lisboa - Alvalade
+30,3ºC - Mértola - Vale Formoso
+30,2ºC - Viseu
+30,1ºC - Rio Maior
+30,1ºC - Lisboa - Geofisico


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2016 às 12:53)

Thomar disse:


> Dia muito quente o de ontem , aqui ficam as estações que atingiram os *+30ºC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A máxima de Espanha ficou-se nos 33,7ºC ( Aeroporto de Cordoba) portanto , Valdonas,Tomar e Pegões no topo europeu. 
A zona de Pegões tem potencial bem interessante, é realmente uma zona quente.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2016 às 13:01)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado, mas devemos agradecer sim ao IPMA por disponibilizar de uma forma cada vez mais útil os dados das estações!



Devemos agradecer a ti, o IPMA não faz mais do que a sua obrigação.
Obrigado pela dedicação.


----------



## StormRic (22 Mai 2016 às 15:33)

Thomar disse:


> Dia muito quente o de ontem , aqui ficam as estações que atingiram os *+30ºC:*



Começa a parecer ensaio para um verão quente.

Mas o duelo continua com a passagem de frentes, uma praticamente dissipada e depois outra que deixou até cerca de 20 mm em alguns locais do Minho, saltando o sueste da Beira Baixa e chegando até ao Alto Alentejo e litoral do sudoeste; Lisboa e Setúbal sem acumular precipitação, se é que ocorreu:






O registo diário dos últimos dias, ainda não verificado, fica assim. A média mensal do território sobe para 114,16 mm.






Edição:

Erro na precipitação horária de S.Pedro de Moel: é *0,8 mm* (em vez de 8,0 mm), no registo da 01h de hoje; acumulado do dia é 1,0 mm; do mês é 69,6 mm. Média do mês 114,07 mm. As tabelas serão depois corrigidas.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2016 às 01:18)

Mais um sistema de frentes pouco activas ou mesmo dissipadas no caso da região Sul.
Esta tabela inclui a da mensagem anterior, já verificada; *dia 24 já verificado*:





E o resumo diário do mês.





EDIÇÃO: tabelas verificadas e actualizadas até às 24:00h de dia 24.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2016 às 20:22)

StormRic disse:


> Portel e Neves Corvo têm os pluviómetros a funcionar mal, as séries de registos têm, para este período, extensas lacunas. Portel está completamente entupido.



Sempre que chove acho que o pluviómetro de Avis - Benavila regista valores elevados ...


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2016 às 00:26)

Gerofil disse:


> Sempre que chove acho que o pluviómetro de Avis - Benavila regista valores elevados ...



Mas as séries horárias de Benavila são perfeitamente consistentes, até agora não consegui detectar anormalidade que possa ser devida a mau funcionamento.

Aqui está o detalhe horário dos últimos quatro dias de chuva de Maio. Foram retirados os registos de algumas estações devido a notória anomalia. Ainda se detectam estações nesta lista com problemas de entupimentos recentes, nomeadamente Viseu e Fundão; Mora, Elvas e Viana do Alentejo também têm registos pouco plausíveis:


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2016 às 00:54)

Resumo do mês de Maio. Média de 138,1 mm é excepcional e aproximou-se de ser inédita. O mês irá provavelmente ser classificado em todo o território como chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso.
Estão incluídas todas as estações que registaram; a fundo cinzento escuro aquelas com deficiências várias e cujo total é inválido, média válida é feita excluindo essas.






Os totais das 9h às 9h, na tabela seguinte, servem para comparações a nível climatológico de máximos diários e para verificação através do Boletim Climatológico de Maio que será publicado pelo IPMA na próxima semana.
Repare-se que os totais mensais deste e do quadro anterior são idênticos, por não ter chovido entre as 9:00 do dia 30 de Abril e as 0:00 do dia 1 de Maio e entre as 9:00 do dia dia 31 de Maio e as 0:00 do dia 1 de Junho. O total diário climatológico para um determinado dia é apurado entre as 9:00 do dia anterior e as 9:00 do próprio dia.



Spoiler: Totais diários das 9h às 9h (utc)


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2016 às 02:13)

Com os dados de que disponho identifico, num total de 49 estações classificáveis, com *valores extremos* para o total da precipitação acumulada em Maio, *8 estações*;
no décimo decil (*extremamente chuvoso*), *26*;
nono (*muito chuvoso*), *8*;
oitavo ou sétimo (chuvoso ou quase), *7*, embora sejam estações com séries incompletas.
Assim, numa primeira análise muito aproximada, o mês foi *muito ou extremamente chuvoso* em cerca de *85%* do território, sendo chuvoso na parte restante.

Completarei esta análise com o mapa da distribuição espacial incluindo estações de outras redes.


----------



## Thomar (2 Jun 2016 às 11:41)

Primeiro dia de Junho com algum calor:






2016/06/01 - TOP 10

*+33,6ºC - Tomar (Valdonas)*
+33,4ºC - Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
+33,3ºC - Setúbal - Areias
+33,0ºC - Castro Verde (Neves Corvo)
+32,6ºC - Alvalade
+32,6ºC - Mértola - Vale Formoso
+32,4ºC - Rio Maior
+32,0ºC - Santarem (Fonte Boa)
+31,9ºC - Alvega
+31,9ºC - Beja


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2016 às 14:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nos últimos 10 anos, a seca tem sido uma constante no sul e no futuro cada vez será pior. Os episódios de chuvas torrenciais serão mais graves, tipo 1 de Novembro ou pior e depois largos períodos de seca. Estamos talvez a passar uma década tipo anos 80, bom era vir anos chuvosos como o final da década de 80 mas isso já é sonhar muito alto. Claro, não era preciso ser bruxo para saber-se que o Sotavento Algarvio entraria em seca severa em Março, basta comparar os dados e ver a antevisão que estava no site do IPMA, aplicar o cenário 3 e voilá. Melhor mesmo é o Algarve ir começando a rezar para que o próximo ano hidrológico seja generoso, senão os alarmes vão soar quanto à falta de água e aí entraremos outro capítulo algo surreal com 3 barragens e faltar a água das torneiras...



Felizmente as coisas correram melhores em Maio... nunca houve tanta precipitação em alguns locais do Algarve em Maio como este ano 

Esperemos então que o Verão não traga esses cenários de falta de água.


----------



## Thomar (3 Jun 2016 às 15:17)

Dia de ontem parecido com o dia anterior mas com menos estações a superar os *+30ºC:*






2016/06/02 - TOP 5

*+33,3ºC - Tomar (Valdonas)*
+32,9ºC - Castro Verde (Neves Corvo)
+32,6ºC - Beja
+32,1ºC - Mértola - Vale Formoso
+32,0ºC - Elvas
+32,0ºC - Portel (vale formoso)


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2016 às 18:10)

Já saiu o boletim climatológico do mês de Maio. 











Alguns valores recorde para o mês:






Devido a toda esta precipitação, à persistência da humidade elevada e pouca evapotranspiração, a seca meteorológica praticamente terminou. Excepção feita para Vila Real de Santo António e Castro Marim.
Entramos assim no verão (Junho, Julho e Agosto), com mais de metade do continente com chuva severa ou extrema.






Em termos hidrológicos (Outubro-Setembro), ainda há uma boa parte do território sul com défice hídrico.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jun 2016 às 11:24)

Temperaturas máximas de ontem já com valores de respeito:

2016/06/07

*Acima de +36ºC:
*
+36,4ºC - Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
+36,4ºC - Castro Verde (Neves Corvo)
+36,1ºC - Mértola - Vale Formoso


*Acima de +35ºC:
*
+35,7ºC - Portel (Oriola)
+35,6ºC - Alcoutim (Martim Longo)
+35,5ºC - Elvas
+35,5ºC - Amareleja
+35,4ºC - Beja
+35,2ºC - Tomar (Valdonas)


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jun 2016 às 11:30)

Como suspeitava fomos aos 36ºC, até passámos.
Hoje vai ser a valer. 
Espero que amanhã tenhamos o valor da maxima de hoje de EMA de Alvalade, promete ser tórrida

Salvo erro, foi a 2ª minima tropical em Faro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2016 às 22:47)

Tanto alarido que Maio ia ser um mês abaixo da normal em termos de temperaturas e afinal Maio foi um mês normal, é o que dá termos tido Maios tórridos em anos anteriores.  Excepcional, foi a precipitação essa sim, foi um milagre no sul e bateu-se recordes. 

Em 2036, bate-se o recorde de 2016 em Faro.


----------



## Topê (9 Jun 2016 às 01:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tanto alarido que Maio ia ser um mês abaixo da normal em termos de temperaturas e afinal Maio foi um mês normal, é o que dá termos tido Maios tórridos em anos anteriores.  Excepcional, foi a precipitação essa sim, foi um milagre no sul e bateu-se recordes.
> 
> Em 2036, bate-se o recorde de 2016 em Faro.



A questão não é o mês de Maio.Mas o Fevereiro,Março e o Abril dentro e abaixo da media a nivel de temperaturas.
Aliado a isso a extinção completa seca fraca Sudoeste do pais que permitia ainda que a malta se queixasse da falta de chuva ou da seca moderada ou fraca que em Abril ainda persistia em zonas minoritárias do sul do pais.
Isto faz com que entremos no Verão sem seca, e sem calores primaveris, o que faz com que a malta só possa se queixar da falta de chuva no sul do pais lá para Outubro e só se o Outono for para o seco,caso o Outono seja chuvoso piora para quem se habitou a lamentar se legitimamente das secas mesmo que fracas ou moderadas, porque se o Outono no sul do pais for chuvoso, só  para o proximo ano. 
Este Maio trocou as voltas e de que maneira.É bom lembrar que não é preciso chover enormidades para anular as secas fracas ou moderadas no sul do pais.
Mas este Maio nåo caiu do céu desde de Fevereiro que o nosso territorio teve sujeito a um padrão fresco e instável só com muito esforço é que se consegue negar isso.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jun 2016 às 09:01)

Está a ser muito interessante seguir a estação de Vila Real cidade... sempre pensei que Chaves Aeródromo fosse muito mais quente que Vila Real cidade, mas tal não se verifica... até por muitas vezes esta ultima regista temperaturas superiores... não o imaginava.


----------



## james (9 Jun 2016 às 09:06)

Topê disse:


> A questão não é o mês de Maio.Mas o Fevereiro,Março e o Abril dentro e abaixo da media a nivel de temperaturas.
> Aliado a isso a extinção completa seca fraca Sudoeste do pais que permitia ainda que a malta se queixasse da falta de chuva ou da seca moderada ou fraca que em Abril ainda persistia em zonas minoritárias do sul do pais.
> Isto faz com que entremos no Verão sem seca, e sem calores primaveris, o que faz com que a malta só possa se queixar da falta de chuva no sul do pais lá para Outubro e só se o Outono for para o seco,caso o Outono seja chuvoso piora para quem se habitou a lamentar se legitimamente das secas mesmo que fracas ou moderadas, porque se o Outono no sul do pais for chuvoso, só  para o proximo ano.
> Este Maio trocou as voltas e de que maneira.É bom lembrar que não é preciso chover enormidades para anular as secas fracas ou moderadas no sul do pais.
> Mas este Maio nåo caiu do céu desde de Fevereiro que o nosso territorio teve sujeito a um padrão fresco e instável só com muito esforço é que se consegue negar isso.




E não esquecer que este padrão ainda vai predominando, pelo menos no Norte e Centro. 

Embora sem grande instabilidade, como é normal nesta época, com a manutenção deste padrão, mais dia menos dia " arriscamo - nos " a levar com um período de instabilidade atmosférica.


----------



## Topê (9 Jun 2016 às 09:21)

james disse:


> E não esquecer que este padrão ainda vai predominando, pelo menos no Norte e Centro.
> 
> Embora sem grande instabilidade, como é normal nesta época, com a manutenção deste padrão, mais dia menos dia " arriscamo - nos " a levar com um período de instabilidade atmosférica.



Sem duvida James, vamos ver que padrão se estabilizará este Verão, uma coisa garanto vai fazer calor .
A boa noticia disto tudo é de facto a extinção da seca.
Havia muito alarido com a seca na minha opinião, agarrávamos a zonas minoritárias que nem 10% correspondiam do territorio para diria dramatizar um pouco. Isto é um pouco como a febre, clinicamente um ser humano com 37º de temperatura corporal tem febre,se comportamos com 37º graus como tivéssemos a ferver em febre com 40º ou 41º de febre poderemos estar a exagerar um pouco.  O mesmo se passa com as secas fracas e moderadas, quando se cria muito alarido com esses índices de secas.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2016 às 10:16)

Topê disse:


> Sem duvida James, vamos ver que padrão se estabilizará este Verão, uma coisa garanto vai fazer calor .
> A boa noticia disto tudo é de facto a extinção da seca.
> Havia muito alarido com a seca na minha opinião, agarrávamos a zonas minoritárias que nem 10% correspondiam do territorio para diria dramatizar um pouco. Isto é um pouco como a febre, clinicamente um ser humano com 37º de temperatura corporal tem febre,se comportamos com 37º graus como tivéssemos a ferver em febre com 40º ou 41º de febre poderemos estar a exagerar um pouco.  O mesmo se passa com as secas fracas e moderadas, quando se cria muito alarido com esses índices de secas.



Permita-me que discorde das suas afirmações.
Talvez porque o sr. reside numa zona mais fresca e húmida, não tem a percepção correcta nas implicações da falta de precipitação no Sul especialmente o interior.
É verdade, que o interior sul do Alentejo e Algarve são tradicionalmente as regiões mais secas de Portugal, mas também não é menos verdade que até meados de Abril a situação não era nada boa, especialmente mais do que caírem uns aguaceiros é a reposição de água no subsolo, porque senão não haveria água para a agricultura e para os animais. Nestas regiões a evapotranspiração diária é em média 25% a 50% superior por exemplo ao litoral centro e norte e é um factor a ter em consideração. Um exemplo, houve semanas em que a precipitação ocorrida não dava nem para metade da evapotranspiração ocorrida no mesmo período.
Por isso digo, aqui no Sul e no interior não houve "histeria", apenas a preocupação das implicações pela constante falta de precipitação, que felizmente nas últimas semanas foi reposta (embora fora de tempo). E só para terminar, o interior alentejano e interior algarvio correspondem bem mais do 10% do território.


----------



## Topê (9 Jun 2016 às 10:27)

Thomar disse:


> Permita-me que discorde das suas afirmações.
> Talvez porque o sr. reside numa zona mais fresca e húmida, não tem a percepção correcta nas implicações da falta de precipitação no Sul especialmente o interior.
> É verdade, que o interior sul do Alentejo e Algarve são tradicionalmente as regiões mais secas de Portugal, mas também não é menos verdade que até meados de Abril a situação não era nada boa, especialmente mais do que caírem uns aguaceiros é a reposição de água no subsolo, porque senão não haveria água para a agricultura e para os animais. Nestas regiões a evapotranspiração diária é em média 25% a 50% superior por exemplo ao litoral centro e norte e é um factor a ter em consideração. Um exemplo, houve semanas em que a precipitação ocorrida não dava nem para metade da evapotranspiração ocorrida no mesmo período.
> Por isso digo, aqui no Sul e no interior não houve "histeria", apenas a preocupação das implicações pela constante falta de precipitação, que felizmente nas últimas semanas foi reposta (embora fora de tempo). E só para terminar, o interior alentejano e interior algarvio correspondem bem mais do 10% do território.



Uma coisa que aprendi neste forum foi a consultar informação antes de....  e Segundo o IPMA a situação de seca fraca ou moderada do territorio comprendia a menos de 10% do territorio, não sou eu que digo é o IPMA:~


seca fraca: 8.0%
seca moderada: 1.9%

Mas não sou eu que digo são os índices.
A partir do momento em que existem índices de secas, disponibilizados pelo IPMA e verificamos que em Abril, regista-se que a maior parte do sul do pais, mais de 50% nem em seca se encontrava, e que a outra parte encontrava-se em seca fraca ou moderada, a partir considero que no mínimo existia algum alarido. E comparo á febre se tiver 37,5º graus de febre ninguém me pode dizer que não tenho febre, e até posso comportar-me como tivesse 40º ou 41º e se o fizer será exagerado.
Como é que a situação poderia ser assim tão alarmante se tínhamos este relatório do IPMA:


seca fraca: 8.0%
seca moderada: 1.9%
Mas não sou eu que digo são os índices.
A partir do momento em que existem índices de secas, disponibilizados pelo IPMA e verificamos que em Abril, regista-se que a maior parte do sul do pais, mais de 50% nem em seca se encontrava, e que a outra parte encontrava-se em seca fraca ou moderada, a partir considero que no mínimo existia algum alarido. E comparo á febre se tiver 37,5º graus de febre ninguém me pode dizer que não tenho febre, e até posso comportar-me como tivesse 40º ou 41º e se o fizer será exagerado.
Como é que a situação poderia ser assim tão alarmante se tínhamos este relatório do IPMA?
E já agora fui ao interior alentejano recentemente em Maio estava verdinho, até dava a gosto.Pensas que foi só devido ao mês de Maio?
Desde de Fevereiro que não tens ondas de calor mesmo no sul do pais, tens temperaturas niveladas por baixo e muito importante para a questão que referes da evaporizarão varios dias de chuva mesmo que muito pouca.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2016 às 10:59)

Topê disse:


> Uma coisa que aprendi neste forum foi a consultar informação antes de....  e Segundo o IPMA a situação de seca fraca ou moderada do territorio comprendia a menos de 10% do territorio, não sou eu que digo é o IPMA:
> 
> Mas não sou eu que digo são os índices.
> A partir do momento em que existem índices de secas, disponibilizados pelo IPMA e verificamos que em Abril, regista-se que a maior parte do sul do pais, mais de 50% nem em seca se encontrava, e que a outra parte encontrava-se em seca fraca ou moderada, a partir considero que no mínimo existia algum alarido. E comparo á febre se tiver 37,5º graus de febre ninguém me pode dizer que não tenho febre, e até posso comportar-me como tivesse 40º ou 41º e se o fizer será exagerado.
> ...


Eu também utilizo sempre dados oficiais para as minhas afirmações!
O IPMA dizia no boletim climatológico de abril que só 10% do território se encontrava em seca, mas já o de março correspondia a 35,5%.
Como eu disse anteriormente, até meados de abril a situação não era famosa, e tendo em conta que nos últimos anos a precipitação ocorrida em maio era pouca o mais espectável era que este ano poderia ser problemático, felizmente que a precipitação ocorrida em abril e maio repôs a água em falta.
O que eu quis dizer foi de que perante a precipitação ocorrida até abril não perspectivava um bom futuro para o interior Sul, devido a um inverno seco e que por isso aqui não havia histeria mas sim uma real preocupação com a falta de precipitação.
E felizmente sim o alentejo está verde este ano, principalmente aqui no alto-alentejo.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2016 às 11:05)

Thomar disse:


> Eu também utilizo sempre dados oficiais para as minhas afirmações!
> O IPMA dizia no boletim climatológico de abril que só 10% do território se encontrava em seca, mas já o de março correspondia a 35,5%.
> Como eu disse anteriormente, até meados de abril a situação não era famosa, e tendo em conta que nos últimos anos a precipitação ocorrida em maio era pouca o mais espectável era que este ano poderia ser problemático, felizmente que a precipitação ocorrida em abril e maio repôs a água em falta.
> O que eu quis dizer foi de que perante a precipitação ocorrida até abril não perspectivava um bom futuro para o interior Sul, devido a um inverno seco e que por isso aqui não havia histeria mas sim uma real preocupação com a falta de precipitação.
> E felizmente sim o alentejo está verde este ano, principalmente aqui no alto-alentejo.


também temos que ver que regiões do sul estavam em seca, porque o Alto-Alentejo não esteve em seca em ano, a situação pior era do Alto-Alentejo para baixo.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2016 às 11:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> também temos que ver que regiões do sul estavam em seca, porque o Alto-Alentejo não esteve em seca em ano, a situação pior era do Alto-Alentejo para baixo.


Sim eu sei. E como o Topê disse o tempo fresco anterior à precipitação ocorrida em abril e maio em regiões tradicionalmente mais problemáticas com os efeitos da seca, como o vale do guadiana, evitou males maiores.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2016 às 11:27)

Topê disse:


> E já agora fui ao interior alentejano recentemente em Maio estava verdinho, até dava a gosto.Pensas que foi só devido ao mês de Maio?
> Desde de Fevereiro que não tens ondas de calor mesmo no sul do pais, tens temperaturas niveladas por baixo e muito importante para a questão que referes da evaporizarão varios dias de chuva mesmo que muito pouca.


O alto Alentejo teve um inverno normal, é verdade que os campos estiveram bem verdinhos até ao final de maio, e erva foi o que não faltou, as barragens mais pequenas estão completamente cheias mas a barragem do caia não encheu porque o rio caia e os outros afluentes não encheram como é normal no inverno, isto porque, houve muitos dias seguidos de chuva mas era quase sempre fraca, infiltrava- se bem nos solos (por isso este ano a erva cresceu com muito força mas o pouco frio que houve também ajudou) e como era persistente chegou ao ponto de os solos não aguentarem e apenas os cursos de água mais pequenos é que encheram. Se a chuva tivesse sido mais forte o rio teria tido o caudal suficiente para poder abastecer a barragem. Temos de reparar nestas coisas, este verão ainda não vai haver falta de água mas se o próximo inverno for igual (principalmente do baixo Alentejo para baixo) a situação pode ficar preocupante. A chuva que caiu em maio amenizou um pouco a situação mas para abastecimento já pouco serviu.


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2016 às 11:33)

Já temos os dados de temperatura máxima ontem:

2016/06/08 - TOP10

+38,2ºC - Reguengos (São Pedro do Corval)
+38,2ºC - Castro Verde (Neves Corvo)
+38,1ºC - Elvas
+38,0ºC - Amareleja
+37,9ºC - Portel (Oriola)
+37,8ºC - Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
+37,8ºC - Beja
+37,6ºC - Alcoutim (Martim Longo)
+37,3ºC - Tomar (Valdonas)
+37,3ºC - Mértola (Vale formoso)


----------



## Topê (9 Jun 2016 às 12:01)

joralentejano disse:


> O alto Alentejo teve um inverno normal, é verdade que os campos estiveram bem verdinhos até ao final de maio, e erva foi o que não faltou, as barragens mais pequenas estão completamente cheias mas a barragem do caia não encheu porque o rio caia e os outros afluentes não encheram como é normal no inverno, isto porque, houve muitos dias seguidos de chuva mas era quase sempre fraca, infiltrava- se bem nos solos (por isso este ano a erva cresceu com muito força mas o pouco frio que houve também ajudou) e como era persistente chegou ao ponto de os solos não aguentarem e apenas os cursos de água mais pequenos é que encheram. Se a chuva tivesse sido mais forte o rio teria tido o caudal suficiente para poder abastecer a barragem. Temos de reparar nestas coisas, este verão ainda não vai haver falta de água mas se o próximo inverno for igual (principalmente do baixo Alentejo para baixo) a situação pode ficar preocupante. A chuva que caiu em maio amenizou um pouco a situação mas para abastecimento já pouco serviu.



A questão nem foi o frio, foi exactamente a ausência de calor, pois repara só agora já em Junho, tens calor digno desse nome.Não houve calor simplesmente nem em Março, nem Abril, nem em Maio, refiro-me ao Alentejo.Por vezes em Fevereiro ou Março, o interior Alentejano já supera os 25º e em Março aproxima-se dos 30º isso este ano não se sucedeu.
Bem se formos com as analises dos ses, a chuva nunca servirá pois, o risco de períodos secos haverão sempre.
A verdade é que fazendo aqui de advogado do diabo, e pondo-me do lado da Seca, a coisa não está famosa, repara, o pior que pode acontecer a uma Seca é uma Primavera fresca e chuvosa, pois como sabemos as médias de precipitação a sul entre Junho e Setembro são sofríveis, simplesmente não chove praticamente entre Junho e Setembro no sul do pais. Portanto para a Seca, uma primavera chuvosa é o seu pior pesadelo, pois reparemos que, a mesma agora só pode acontecer caso, o Outono e o Inverno sejam secos, portanto só resta á Seca fazer figas para que isso aconteça, se isso não acontecer só praticamente daqui a um ano, e que a seca pode reaparecer. Caso o Outono/Inverno que vêm ai seja chuvoso nada feito.
A Seca estava ai a estender as suas garras, o Inverno até Fevereiro/Março ao contrário do Norte e Litoral, tinha sido fracote, e a seca fraca e moderada dava esperança para que passasse a severa ou quiçá a extrema bastava a que a Primavera fosse quente e seca o suficiente. Pois bem este ano, a Primavera trocou as voltas á seca, e foi chuvosa e fresca o suficiente para a afugentar durante uns largos meses.
Podemos pesquisar, analisar, procurar excepções á regra, perspectivarmos cenário, mas a verdade é que se torna muito difícil, encontrar-se muitos argumentos para contrariar isto, em Junho 97%-99% do territorio nacional não se encontra em seca.
Agora é esperar que o Verão seja quente o qb, sem grandes excessos, se bem que neste momento tudo é possivel, a hipotese de termos um Verão extremamente quente é igual a não termos.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2016 às 12:46)

Topê disse:


> A questão nem foi o frio, foi exactamente a ausência de calor, pois repara só agora já em Junho, tens calor digno desse nome.Não houve calor simplesmente nem em Março, nem Abril, nem em Maio, refiro-me ao Alentejo.Por vezes em Fevereiro ou Março, o interior Alentejano já supera os 25º e em Março aproxima-se dos 30º isso este ano não se sucedeu.
> Bem se formos com as analises dos ses, a chuva nunca servirá pois, o risco de períodos secos haverão sempre.
> A verdade é que fazendo aqui de advogado do diabo, e pondo-me do lado da Seca, a coisa não está famosa, repara, o pior que pode acontecer a uma Seca é uma Primavera fresca e chuvosa, pois como sabemos as médias de precipitação a sul entre Junho e Setembro são sofríveis, simplesmente não chove praticamente entre Junho e Setembro no sul do pais. Portanto para a Seca, uma primavera chuvosa é o seu pior pesadelo, pois reparemos que, a mesma agora só pode acontecer caso, o Outono e o Inverno sejam secos, portanto só resta á Seca fazer figas para que isso aconteça, se isso não acontecer só praticamente daqui a um ano, e que a seca pode reaparecer. Caso o Outono/Inverno que vêm ai seja chuvoso nada feito.
> A Seca estava ai a estender as suas garras, o Inverno até Fevereiro/Março ao contrário do Norte e Litoral, tinha sido fracote, e a seca fraca e moderada dava esperança para que passasse a severa ou quiçá a extrema bastava a que a Primavera fosse quente e seca o suficiente. Pois bem este ano, a Primavera trocou as voltas á seca, e foi chuvosa e fresca o suficiente para a afugentar durante uns largos meses.
> ...


Sim, a seca nunca desapareceu totalmente do alto Alentejo, da zona de Elvas para baixo a seca era fraca, tivemos sorte de termos uma primavera chuvosa e fresca, se fosse como a do ano passado seria muito complicado. Vamos ver como vai ser o verão.


----------



## Topê (9 Jun 2016 às 13:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, a seca nunca desapareceu totalmente do alto Alentejo, da zona de Elvas para baixo a seca era fraca, tivemos sorte de termos uma primavera chuvosa e fresca, se fosse como a do ano passado seria muito complicado. Vamos ver como vai ser o verão.



O Verão no meu entender é o que menos importa, nem aquece e nem arrefece, mesmo que seja muito quente. O Verão é simplesmente seco, ponto. 
Como disse á pouco só no balanço do Outono/Inverno lá para finais de Janeiro/Fevereiro é que se pode voltar a levantar de forma assertiva o Fantasma da Seca, ok se Outobro/Novembro forem extremamente secos a questão voltará á baila novamente,  até lá, com esta primavera haverão poucos argumentos para a fundamentar.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2016 às 13:09)

Topê disse:


> O Verão no meu entender é o que menos importa, nem aquece e nem arrefece, mesmo que seja muito quente. O Verão é simplesmente seco, ponto.
> Como disse á pouco só no balanço do Outono/Inverno lá para finais de Janeiro/Fevereiro é que se pode voltar a levantar de forma assertiva o Fantasma da Seca, ok se Outobro/Novembro forem extremamente secos a questão voltará á baila novamente,  até lá, com esta primavera haverão poucos argumentos para a fundamentar.


Os verões são sempre secos, mas há uns mais quentes que outros, e isso faz alguma diferença.
Se o Outono/Inverno fossem secos a situação no sul não seria nada boa, principalmente do baixo Alentejo para baixo, para tudo ficar abastecido precisa-se que a precipitação de muitos meses seja acima da média.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2016 às 13:22)

*Atenção à confusão entre seca hídrica e seca meteorológica!*

A precipitação abundante no mês de Maio aliada à evapotranspiração reduzida (para o mês em questão) mitigou a seca *meteorológica* que se verificava a sul do território continental, tal como é dito no boletim de Maio.

No entanto, no mesmo boletim, vem presente o acumulado de precipitação do ano hidrológico - que teve inicio a 1 de Outubro. E apesar da chuva de Maio, parte da região sul ainda está em seca hídrica, ou seja, os acumulados de precipitação do ano hídrico são inferiores à média. Destaque para Neves Corvo que seguem com 69% do normal.

Em termos de bacias hidrográficas, isso é claro na bacia hidrográfica do Sado.


----------



## Topê (9 Jun 2016 às 13:52)

AnDré disse:


> *Atenção à confusão entre seca hídrica e seca meteorológica!*
> 
> A precipitação abundante no mês de Maio aliada à evapotranspiração reduzida (para o mês em questão) mitigou a seca *meteorológica* que se verificava a sul do território continental, tal como é dito no boletim de Maio.
> 
> ...



Uma excepção á regra. 
Seja como for a situação está boa e recomenda-se.
Poderemos formular analises, perspectivar os factos de vários ângulos, consultar varias premissas. 
Mas a verdade é que entramos em Junho. Sem seca Meteorológica e com apenas uma bacia hidrográfica, com menos de 10% da média armazenada.


----------



## Topê (9 Jun 2016 às 13:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Os verões são sempre secos, mas há uns mais quentes que outros, e isso faz alguma diferença.
> Se o Outono/Inverno fossem secos a situação no sul não seria nada boa, principalmente do baixo Alentejo para baixo, para tudo ficar abastecido precisa-se que a precipitação de muitos meses seja acima da média.



-"Se"... dizes bem até lá, não podemos dizer muito mais,durante uns meses teremos de por a viola no saco.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2016 às 14:05)

Topê disse:


> A questão nem foi o frio, foi exactamente a ausência de calor, pois repara só agora já em Junho, tens calor digno desse nome.Não houve calor simplesmente nem em Março, nem Abril, nem em Maio, refiro-me ao Alentejo.Por vezes em Fevereiro ou Março, o interior Alentejano já supera os 25º e em Março aproxima-se dos 30º isso este ano não se sucedeu.


O que é perfeitamente normal, normalmente os meses mais quentes vão de Maio a Outubro. Não é assim tão normal essas temperaturas em Março ou Abril mesmo no Alentejo, pode ocasionalmente um dia ou outro atingirem-se tais temperaturas ou num ano excepcionalmente como o ano passado onde aí sim foi anormal. Se tivesses-mos médias de 30ºc no Alentejo quanto teríamos em Julho ou Agosto?
Por exemplo a média de temperatura máxima para Portalegre em Março é de 15.4ºc, Abril 16.5ºc e só em Maio chega aos 20ºc. (IPMA)


----------



## Topê (9 Jun 2016 às 14:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> O que é perfeitamente normal, normalmente os meses mais quentes vão de Maio a Outubro. Não é assim tão normal essas temperaturas em Março ou Abril mesmo no Alentejo, pode ocasionalmente um dia ou outro atingirem-se tais temperaturas ou num ano excepcionalmente como o ano passado onde aí sim foi anormal. Se tivesses-mos médias de 30ºc no Alentejo quanto teríamos em Julho ou Agosto?
> Por exemplo a média de temperatura máxima para Portalegre em Março é de 15.4ºc, Abril 16.5ºc e só em Maio chega aos 20ºc. (IPMA)



Sem duvida mas Portalegre no Alentejo não é bem um exemplo representativo da região. Repara a menos de 100kms as médias das máximas em Abril e mesmo em Março já batem ou se aproximam dos 20º graus.
E logicamente que entre Março e Maio não teres temperaturas ou períodos quentes e secos, não vou dizer que é uma situação anormal, porque na meteorologia nem tudo o que parece-nos fora do normal o é, mas já um desvio padrão á norma e é de referir e de assinalar.
 As médias em meses de transição são pouco claras, já estive na *Amareleja*, numa Pascoa, em que na sexta-feira santa tive um frio quase de neve, chuva e frio máximas perto dos 10º graus e na terça-feira, quando estava a regressar para Lisboa ao meio-dia as máximas superavam os 30º graus.
A questão mais que as temperaturas é sem duvida a precipitação e ai, não há muito a dizer, para a seca voltar teremos de aguardar até ao próximo Outono/Inverno, não há muito mais a dizer.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2016 às 14:27)

Topê disse:


> Sem duvida mas Portalegre no Alentejo não é bem um exemplo representativo da região. Repara a menos de 100kms as médias das máximas em Abril e mesmo em Março já batem ou se aproximam dos 20º graus.
> E logicamente que entre Março e Maio não teres temperaturas ou períodos quentes e secos, não vou dizer que é uma situação anormal, porque na meteorologia nem tudo o que parece-nos fora do normal o é, mas já um desvio padrão á norma e é de referir e de assinalar.
> As médias em meses de transição são pouco claras, já estive na *Amareleja*, numa Pascoa, em que na sexta-feira santa tive um frio quase de neve, chuva e frio máximas perto dos 10º graus e na terça-feira, quando estava a regressar para Lisboa ao meio-dia as máximas superavam os 30º graus.
> A questão mais que as temperaturas é sem duvida a precipitação e ai, não há muito a dizer, para a seca voltar teremos de aguardar até ao próximo Outono/Inverno, não há muito mais a dizer.


Sim tens razão, basta nos andarmos poucos kms de Portalegre para sul e já se notam as diferenças por vezes 15/ 20kms bastam, ainda para mais eu moro próximo da serra de são Mamede. o que eu quero dizer é que o Alentejo é grande além disso também há litoral pelo que a discrepância da temperatura é por vezes elevada.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jun 2016 às 23:03)

Thomar disse:


> Já temos os dados de temperatura máxima ontem:
> 
> 2016/06/08 - TOP10
> 
> ...



Excelentes valores, ficámos a 1,3ºC da temperatura máxima da rede AEMET ( 39,5ºC - Granada, Aeroporto)


----------



## Thomar (21 Jun 2016 às 11:25)

Muito calor em Portugal Continental:

2016/06/20 - Temperaturas iguais ou superiores a *+37ºC*:

*+38,5ºC - Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)*
+37,4ºC - Elvas
+37,4ºC - Viana do Alentejo
+37,3ºC - Alvalade
+37,3ºC - Mértola - Vale Formoso
+37,3ºC - Castro Verde (Neves Corvo)
+37,2ºC - Mora
+37,2ºC - Portel (Oriola)
+37,0ºC - Alcoutim (Martim Longo)







Hoje e amanhã há mais... Veremos se chegamos ou ultrapassamos os *+40ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jun 2016 às 20:02)

Thomar disse:


> Muito calor em Portugal Continental:
> 
> 2016/06/20 - Temperaturas iguais ou superiores a *+37ºC*:
> 
> ...



Excelente trabalho Thomar.
As comparações valem o que valem, mas ontem a rede espanhola, teve como máxima , *38,9ºC* em El Granado,Huelva.
E a Barrosinha nem está no vale propriamente dito, por exemplo a aldeia de Arez a escassos kms é mais quente,enfim zona mesmo torrida.


----------



## 1337 (21 Jun 2016 às 21:47)

Hoje Pinhão deve ter sido a máxima mais alta de Portugal, impressionante


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2016 às 11:16)

1337 disse:


> Hoje Pinhão deve ter sido a máxima mais alta de Portugal, impressionante



Foi, por duas decimas.
Santa Barbara, Pinhão registou *38,9ºC*.


----------



## Thomar (22 Jun 2016 às 11:29)

2016/06/21 - Temperaturas iguais ou superiores a *+37ºC*:

*+38,9ºC - (Pinhão Santa Barbara)*
+38,7ºC - Alvega
+38,6ºC - Tomar (Valdonas)
+38,6ºC - Elvas
+38,1ºC - Mora
+38,1ºC - Portel (Oriola)
+38,1ºC - Amareleja
+37,7ºC - Mirandela
+37,7ºC - Zebreira
+37,7ºC - Viana do Alentejo
+37,7ºC - Beja
+37,6ºC - Castro Verde (Neves Corvo)
+37,5ºC - Reguengos (São Pedro do Corval)
+37,4ºC - Alvalade
+37,2ºC - Avis (Benavila)
+37,2ºC - Estremoz
+37,1ºC - Mértola (Vale Formoso)


----------



## Thomar (23 Jun 2016 às 12:53)

E ao terceiro dia de calor só 10 estações registaram temperaturas acima dos *+36ºC:*

2016/06/22 - Temperaturas iguais ou superiores a *+38ºC*:
*+38,3ºC - (Pinhão Santa Barbara)*
+38,1ºC - Mirandela

2016/06/22 - Temperaturas iguais ou superiores a *+37ºC*:
+37,7ºC - Tomar (Valdonas)
+37,1ºC - Elvas

2016/06/22 - Temperaturas iguais ou superiores a *+36ºC*:
+36,9ºC - Alvega
+36,6ºC - Amareleja
+36,5ºC - Mora
+36,5ºC - Reguengos (São Pedro do Corval)
+36,4ºC - Zebreira
+36,3ºC - Portel (Oriola)


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2016 às 13:35)

Bem, o forno de Mirandela está a carburar bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2016 às 11:31)

Ontem, a estação de Alvega registou a máxima mais alta deste ano da rede IPMA.
Extremos: *13,3ºC* / *39,2ºC*


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2016 às 13:16)

Elvas ontem chegou aos *40,1ºC*.

Várias estações superaram os 38ºC:

40,1ºC - Elvas
39,3ºC - Évora (aeródromo)
39,2ºC - Portel, Oriola
39,0ºC - Estremoz
38,6ºC - Viana do Alentejo
38,5ºC - Reguengos, S.P. do Corval
38,3ºC - Zebreira
38,2ºC - Alvega
38,1ºC - Avis, Benavila






A região de Beja, acabou por não aquecer tanto devido à nebulosidade que se fez sentir durante as horas centrais do dia.
Destaque ainda para os *7,4mm* acumulados na EMA de Estremoz, a única que foi atingida pelos aguaceiros que se fizeram sentir na região durante a tarde. 

A estação meteorológica da Universidade de Évora registou ontem uma máxima de 40,5ºC e 0,4mm de precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 11:18)

A máxima mais alta de ontem registou-se em Elvas: *42,5ºC*
Ficámos exactamente a 2ºC da maxima da rede AEMET da vizinha Espanha, Cordoba(Aeroporto) foi aos *44,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2016 às 12:13)

19 estações superaram ontem os 40ºC.  Foram elas:

42,5ºC - Elvas
42,4ºC - Portel, Oriola
42,0ºC - Alvega
42,0ºC - Mora
41,9ºC - Viana do Alentejo
41,6ºC - Amareleja
41,4ºC - Beja
41,4ºC - Reguengos, S. P. do Corval
41,3ºC - Tomar, Valdonas
41,0ºC - Évora (aeródromo)
41,0ºC - Pegões
40,7ºC - Castro Verde, N.Corvo
40,6ºC - Lousã (aeródromo)
40,5ºC - Avis, Benedita
40,4ºC - Mértola, Vale Formoso
40,4ºC - Setúbal, Areias
40,2ºC - Alvalade
40,2ºC - Estremoz
40,0ºC - Alcoutim, Martim Longo

Mapa mais elucidativo:






Na cidade de Lisboa a temperatura máxima foi bastante homogénea nas 4 estações.
O Cabo Raso não foi além dos 19,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2016 às 12:41)

Prejuízo de ontem...está há vista...foi uma enxurrada de ar .


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2016 às 13:47)

Destaque também para a evapotranspiração registada no dia de ontem.
Em algumas regiões do Alentejo superou os 9mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2016 às 14:09)

AnDré disse:


> 19 estações superaram ontem os 40ºC.  Foram elas:
> Na cidade de Lisboa a temperatura máxima foi bastante homogénea nas 4 estações.
> O Cabo Raso não foi além dos 19,4ºC.




A lestada não entrou na zona do cabo raso, ontem quem reinou foi a nortada, basta ver o vento medio 24 horas, 31 km/h, excelente valor tendo em conta o dia torrido e calmo em todo o país. Passei por lá ao final da tarde e estava muito vento, sendo que uma das rajadas mandou-me um esticão valente.


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2016 às 12:38)

AnDré disse:


> Mapa mais elucidativo:



A temperatura de Aveiro está bem ou está com falhas?


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2016 às 13:45)

Skizzo disse:


> A temperatura de Aveiro está bem ou está com falhas?



Acho que está bem.
A estação está localizada na Universidade, que é mesmo ao lado da ria.
No Domingo, junto à Costa Ocidental, a brisa marítima esteve sempre presente. Daí a máxima não ter subido muito.
Em Ovar (Maceda), a uns 2,5km do oceano, a máxima foi de 26ºC. Em algumas regiões, meia dúzia de quilómetros permitiram variações de temperaturas de 10ºC.

-------------------------------------

Ontem Elvas ainda chegou aos *39,5ºC* e o Pinhão aos 38,9ºC.

Alvega acumulou* 8,7mm* de precipitação e Coruche 3,7mm.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2016 às 01:36)

Boletim Meteorológico para a agricultura - Maio 2016


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jul 2016 às 12:03)

já saiu o boletim climatológico de Junho:
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...sLWjQa/cli_20160601_20160630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2016 às 23:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> já saiu o boletim climatológico de Junho:
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...sLWjQa/cli_20160601_20160630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf



O tal Junho sem muito calor e tal.   Nos últimos 10 anos, este foi o 4º Junho mais quente. uí com uma anomalia de +1.16ºC.  Faro teve 11 noites tropicais, só foi 5 vezes superior ao normal, o que é perfeitamente normal, melhor será daqui a uns anos termos 20 noites tropicais. Mais um Verão que promete ser bastante quente e só vejo calor à minha frente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2016 às 20:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> já saiu o boletim climatológico de Junho:
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...sLWjQa/cli_20160601_20160630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


Interessante ver a precipitação em Junho nos últimos 30 anos. Percebe-se que é tanto 8 ou 80, que a média é feita por episódios esporádicos de chuva torrencial e depois anos abaixo da média... 

Sinceramente, notei num Junho mais quente e menos chuvoso, mas não acho preocupante visto o cenário de Janeiro-Maio foi bom. (Em Lisboa)

Já esperava que tanto mês de fartura resultaria num Verão a arder...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jul 2016 às 21:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O tal Junho sem muito calor e tal.   Nos últimos 10 anos, este foi o 4º Junho mais quente. uí com uma anomalia de +1.16ºC.  Faro teve 11 noites tropicais, só foi 5 vezes superior ao normal, o que é perfeitamente normal, melhor será daqui a uns anos termos 20 noites tropicais. Mais um Verão que promete ser bastante quente e só vejo calor à minha frente.


Não contabilizei as mínimas tropicais em Portalegre em Junho mas houve algumas, Faro e Portalegre são de longe os sítios com mais mínimas tropicais por ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2016 às 11:28)

Máximas valentes ontem. 

*Oriola, Portel *(Prefiro sempre colocar nesta ordem, faz-me muito mais sentido) teve a máxima mais elevada da rede IPMA: *41,7ºC* 
Na vizinha Espanha, a máxima mais elevada registada na rede AEMET ocorreu em Cordoba(Aeroporto) *41,8ºC*
Excelente, tivemos practicamente o mesmo valor.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2016 às 20:20)

Dia 14 de Julho, país pintado de vermelho com a máxima de 39,6ºC em Tomar






De notar a humidade:






Na praia da Rainha atingiram-se os 31ºC, mesmo a doer:






Stress Térmico de hoje:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2016 às 12:06)

Mapa das máximas de ontem, 15/07/2016:






A estação de Tomar, Valdonas voltou a atingir a máxima de todas as estações da rede do IPMA: *41,5ºC*.

Acima dos 40ºC ficaram ainda:

Viana do Alentejo - 40,0ºC;
Alcácer do Sal - 40,3ºC;
Portel, Oriola - 40,7ºC;
Mora - 41,0ºC;
Rio Maior - 41,0ºC.
A mínima mais alta ficou por terras de Lisboa, *24,2ºC* na estação do Geofísico.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2016 às 12:15)

Aqueles *38.4ºc* de máxima  na Serra do Pilar estarão correctos?

O dia foi  muito quente, mas também não exageremos, penso que a máxima desta estação estará inflacionada uns 2 /2.5 ºc a mais 

A estação está num local alto e exposto por isso ainda menos se compreendem estes valores de temperatura máxima ..


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2016 às 12:52)

Brutal a máxima no Raso, *32,5ºC. *
É bom recordar que andou semanas e semanas com máximas de 18/20ºC, fruto da nortada.
Ainda bem que estas lestadas surgem  apenas de vez enquando, o impacto na temperatura é incrivel.

Bem, Valdonas, Tomar podia ser um caso de estudo, que sitio tórrido, porra. 
Ontem a  amplitude foi de *29ºC.*
*12,5ºC* / *41,5ºC*


----------



## james (16 Jul 2016 às 13:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Brutal a máxima no Raso, *32,5ºC. *
> É bom recordar que andou semanas e semanas com máximas de 18/20ºC, fruto da nortada.
> Ainda bem que estas lestadas surgem  apenas de vez enquando, o impacto na temperatura é incrivel.
> 
> ...




É curioso ver como, quando há lestadas,  as temperaturas uniformizam -se por todo o território. Mesmo na faixa costeira, as temperaturas aproximam -se do restante território.
Estes fenómenos de massas de ar quente  continentais são curiosos.  E, no inverno, também são curiosos ( massas de ar frias continentais) , até pela importância que têm na génese nos fenómenos de queda de neve a cotas baixas no Litoral.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2016 às 13:14)

james disse:


> É curioso ver como, quando há lestadas,  as temperaturas uniformizam -se por todo o território. Mesmo na faixa costeira, as temperaturas aproximam -se do restante território.
> Estes fenómenos de massas de ar quente  continentais são curiosos.  E, no inverno, também são curiosos, até pela importância que têm na génese nos fenómenos de queda de neve a cotas baixas no Litoral.



Verdade, se há coisa que aprendi quando cheguei a este forum, foi a importância do quadrante do vento na temperatura, estas lestadas realmente são impressionantes. O próprio impacto nas minimas tambem é enorme, ontem registei *25,0ºC* , hoje *23,8ºC*.
Sim no Inverno o mesmo vento de leste, gélido, certamente que é um ingredientes para queda de neve a cotas baixas, esperemos que cá para baixo se repita um 29 janeiro de 2006.
A própria temperatura da água do mar, está igualmente dependente do rumo vento, é realmente interessante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jul 2016 às 16:00)

*34,1ºC* na Praia da Rainha, literalmente só se estava bem dentro de água  (Imaginem a temperatura da areia )


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2016 às 20:19)

Nestes três dias a estação de Valdonas,Tomar tem liderado as 2 redes de estações na Peninsula - IPMA e AEMET.

Dados:

14/07/2016
Máxima mais elevada em Portugal: *39,6ºC* (Valdonas, Tomar)
Máxima mais elevada em Espanha: *38,5ºC* (Cordoba(Aeroporto))

15/07/2016
Máxima mais elevada em Portugal: *41,5ºC* (Valdonas,Tomar)
Máxima mais elevada em Espanha: *39,3ºC* (Montoro)


16/07/2016
Máxima(horária) mais elevada em Portugal: *41,2ºC* (Valdonas,Tomar)
Máxima mais elevada em Espanha: *40,4ºC* (Andújar)

Notável.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 14:26)

Ontem a diferença entre a maxima horaria e maxima do dia, foi de 0,9ºC, posto isto, a fornalha do costume, Valdonas,Tomar foi aos *42,1ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2016 às 20:17)

*Situação de tempo quente em julho de 2016









*
Fonte: IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2016 às 08:02)

No passado dia 18, Mirando do Douro registou uma máxima de 40,7ºC.
Valor brutal, trata-se de algum recorde?


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jul 2016 às 16:26)

Este mês de Julho, sendo o mês mais seco do ano, é normal que a precipitação seja escassa ou nula. Mas é preocupante ver o mapa de precipitação do mês, quase 0% em todo o território.

No ano passado terminei Julho com 0,5 mm e Agosto com 1 mm. Não sei há quantos anos que a precipitação está abaixo do normal no Verão, mas tem se vindo a acumular. Talvez no próximo ano a precipitação ultrapasse o normal. Acho que nunca terminei um mês com 0 mm. Espero que em Setembro a chuva volte em força. 

Para quem anda aqui há mais tempo, a precipitação no Verão tem altos e baixos, tipo Maio? Ou seja, num ano pode ultrapassar a média em 200% ou mais, e durante 4 anos fica abaixo dos 100%?


----------



## camrov8 (20 Jul 2016 às 19:01)

mês bastante normal . por cá as manhãs estão bastante fresquinha e no litoral tem estado nevoeiro de manhã. de dia o contraste é enorme nas praias com a nortada muitas vezes pena-se de frio já 10 ou 15 km´s para o interior e o calor aperta o que estraga a ida a praia a muitos veraneantes


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2016 às 19:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Este mês de Julho, sendo o mês mais seco do ano, é normal que a precipitação seja escassa ou nula. Mas é preocupante ver o mapa de precipitação do mês, quase 0% em todo o território.
> 
> No ano passado terminei Julho com 0,5 mm e Agosto com 1 mm. Não sei há quantos anos que a precipitação está abaixo do normal no Verão, mas tem se vindo a acumular. Talvez no próximo ano a precipitação ultrapasse o normal. Acho que nunca terminei um mês com 0 mm. Espero que em Setembro a chuva volte em força.
> 
> Para quem anda aqui há mais tempo, a precipitação no Verão tem altos e baixos, tipo Maio? Ou seja, num ano pode ultrapassar a média em 200% ou mais, e durante 4 anos fica abaixo dos 100%?


Julho por norma é o mês mais seco do ano. Também espero que a partir de Setembro a chuva regresse em força e que venha tempo mais fresco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jul 2016 às 15:45)

Dia 1 da vaga de calor:

Região do Sado a ganhar, *39,8ºC* em Setúbal, *39,7ºC* em Alvalade e *39,6ºC* em Alcácer do Sal





Valor abismal na Praia da Rainha, máxima de *37,9ºC  *


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2016 às 16:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dia 1 da vaga de calor: Região do Sado a ganhar, *39,8ºC* em Setúbal, *39,7ºC* em Alvalade e *39,6ºC* em Alcácer do Sal. Valor abismal na Praia da Rainha, máxima de *37,9ºC  *



_"Sendo a definição do índice de duração da onda de calor ( HWDI – Heat Wave Duration Index) segundo a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (WCDMP-No.47, WMO-TD No. 1071),considera-se que ocorre uma onda de calor quando num intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima diária é supe*(r)*ior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referên_cia."
IPMA

Nem todo o território teve ontem máximas 5º C acima do normal para o mês de Julho. Estremoz, por exemplo, tem uma média de temperatura máxima em Julho de 32,2 ºC (média calculada com dados registados entre 2007 e 2015). Isto quer dizer que aqui só entrará em situação de onda de calor lá para o fim da semana que vem caso se mantenha este tempo quente até lá...


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2016 às 11:13)

Ontem, dia tórrido, o calor esteve presente em todo o país.

T.máxima  > = *40ºC*

Mora: *42,3ºC*
Valdonas, Tomar: *41,9ºC*
Lousã(Aerodromo): *41,1ºC*
Alvega: *41ºC*
Fonte Boa,Santarém: *40,9ºC*
Oriola,Portel: *40,7ºC*
Rio Maior: *40,5ºC*
Viana do Alentejo: *40,2ºC*
Santa Barbara, Pinhão: *40,1ºC*
Benavila, Avis: *40,1ºC*
Évora(Aerodromo) : *40,0ºC*

Valdonas,Tomar tem andado onfire. 





A máxima da rede AEMET foi de 40,3ºC, portanto, Portugal a liderar a fornalha.


----------



## james (25 Jul 2016 às 12:08)

Ontem à tarde, aqui na zona de Viana,  verificavam - se diferenças brutais de temperaturas num raio de cerca de 1 km, até diria poucas centenas de metros.  Estive na praia, estavam 23 graus e, a 500/ 600 metros estavam 28/29 graus e a 1/2 km, já estavam cerca de 33 graus!


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jul 2016 às 16:03)

Tomar é a nova Amareleja


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2016 às 17:08)

Gerofil disse:


> _"Sendo a definição do índice de duração da onda de calor ( HWDI – Heat Wave Duration Index) segundo a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (WCDMP-No.47, WMO-TD No. 1071),considera-se que ocorre uma onda de calor quando num intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima diária é supe*(r)*ior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referên_cia."
> IPMA
> 
> Nem todo o território teve ontem máximas 5º C acima do normal para o mês de Julho. Estremoz, por exemplo, tem uma média de temperatura máxima em Julho de 32,2 ºC (média calculada com dados registados entre 2007 e 2015). Isto quer dizer que aqui só entrará em situação de onda de calor lá para o fim da semana que vem caso se mantenha este tempo quente até lá...


Eu sei, daí não ter referido "onda de calor", não estou a falar de termos científicos. Mas o IPMA de certeza que vai referir esta situação nos relatórios.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2016 às 18:41)

IPMA já atualizou a situação quente de Julho: http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/meteorologia/ci-tempo-quente25072016.pdf

De notar a linha da temperatura máxima, só esteve 2 dias abaixo da média. 

Dia* 24 de Julho* é até agora o dia mais quente do país, 80 estações acima dos 30ºC e 23 estações com mínima tropical. 

Máxima absoluta do ano continua em Tomar:* 42,8ºC *(17/07)

Mínima tropical mais alto vai para Portalegre: *26,5ºC* (25/07)


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2016 às 18:46)

Situação às 17h de hoje:







*13 estações acima dos 39,5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2016 às 20:00)

Valdonas,Tomar provavelmente tocou hoje nos 43,0ºC, amanha vemos o valor exacto, estou curioso.
Tem sido um grande massacre.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jul 2016 às 23:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> IPMA já atualizou a situação quente de Julho: http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/meteorologia/ci-tempo-quente25072016.pdf



A anomalia da temperatura máxima segue bem lá em cima.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2016 às 19:13)

Está difícil sair o resumo diário de ontem.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jul 2016 às 04:23)

Dia 25/7


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2016 às 08:01)

Valdonas,Tomar  *43,3ºC*  este valor aproxima-se do valor registado no verão de 2013: *44,0ºC*
Na volta vai ser esta a máxima deste verão na rede IPMA.
O GFS por vezes exagera, admito, ainda assim não mete a toa aquelas manchas 42ºC no vale do Tejo e na região de Tomar. 
Estes eventos de calor são para bons para desmistificar que o calor ocorre principalmente no Alentejo.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2016 às 08:34)

*39.0ºc* de máxima na estação da Serra do Pilar...

Impressionante... são quase 40 ºc de temperatura às portas do Porto, num local alto e exposto e que não está no meio da Cidade, numa zona baixa, com edifícios a tapar a circulação do ar.....algo não bate certo aqui.

Digam o que disserem, mas para mim este valor está francamente inflacionado..


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jul 2016 às 10:52)

Skizzo disse:


> Dia 25/7


20 estações ultrapassaram os *40,0°C*.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jul 2016 às 12:57)

Snifa disse:


> *39.0ºc* de máxima na estação da Serra do Pilar...
> 
> Impressionante... são quase 40 ºc de temperatura às portas do Porto, num local alto e exposto e que não está no meio da Cidade, numa zona baixa, com edifícios a tapar a circulação do ar.....algo não bate certo aqui.
> 
> Digam o que disserem, mas para mim este valor está francamente inflacionado..



Tem tido valores ligeiramente mais elevados que eu, o que é de estranhar porque as minhas temperaturas assemelhavam-se mais às temperaturas da extinta estação do Bonfim, que era a mais quente.
Mais estranho é continuarmos dependentes de P.Rubras quando claramente as temperaturas da cidade são bem diferentes. Já não me importava que usassem S.Gens como referência, mesmo essa registou 37ºC. A de P.Rubras é a menos qualificada das 3 para representar o Porto na minha opinião, tanto que fica sempre mais distante das outras 2.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jul 2016 às 16:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Valdonas,Tomar  *43,3ºC*  este valor aproxima-se do valor registado no verão de 2013: *44,0ºC*
> Na volta vai ser esta a máxima deste verão na rede IPMA.
> O GFS por vezes exagera, admito, ainda assim não mete a toa aquelas manchas 42ºC no vale do Tejo e na região de Tomar.
> Estes eventos de calor são para bons para desmistificar que o calor ocorre principalmente no Alentejo.


A estação de Amareleja voou?


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2016 às 12:36)

Achei curioso ontem ver e ouvir o director-geral de saúde a falar de localidades onde tem feito  muito calor, baseando-se nos dados estações do IPMA lá instaladas, as do costume como todos nós sabemos e gostamos de acompanhar.

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/60118/calor_de_julho_nao_teve_expressao_na_mortalidade


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2016 às 08:17)

Ontem na SIC houve uma reportagem e uma entrevista a Pedro Viterbo do IPMA em que anteciparam que o passado mês foi o Julho mais quente dos registos em Portugal continental (desde 1931 se não me engano)
Ainda não está disponível nenhum comunicado com os detalhes e dados finais do mês.


----------



## james (1 Ago 2016 às 10:12)

E mais seco, não terá sido também? 

Não me recordo de um mês de Julho terminar com 0 mm.  Já registei uma vez 2 mm, mas  zero não me recordo.


----------



## 1337 (1 Ago 2016 às 11:16)

james disse:


> E mais seco, não terá sido também?
> 
> Não me recordo de um mês de Julho terminar com 0 mm.  Já registei uma vez 2 mm, mas  zero não me recordo.


Verdade, exactamente 0 mm acumulados este mês por cá, agora não vejo ninguém do povinho a queixar-se, não chover nada durante um mês inteiro isso já é normal, mas quando chove durante 3 dias seguidos é o fim do mundo .


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2016 às 16:57)

Partilhem os vossos dados neste tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/resumo-do-mes-julho-2016.8832/#post-566967

Assim temos um maior nº de dados para perceber o mês de Julho


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2016 às 17:46)

> _Assunto:_ Tempo Quente - Julho 2016
> 
> O mês de julho de 2016 foi caracterizado, em Portugal Continental, por valores muito altos da temperatura do ar, sendo o 2º julho mais quente desde 1931, com um valor médio da temperatura média do ar de 24.33 °C, valor muito superior ao valor médio no período 1971-2000, com uma anomalia de +2.16 °C (anterior maior valor em 1989, 24.63 °C).
> O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar, 32.19 °C, foi muito superior ao valor normal (+3.47 °C), sendo o valor mais alto desde 1931 (anterior maior valor em 2010, 31.75 °C).
> O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 16.47 °C, foi também superior ao valor médio (+0.85 °C) e corresponde ao 8º valor mais alto desde 1931 (anterior maior valor em 1989, 17.54 °C).



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ia/noticias/textos/tempo-quente-31072016-html


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2016 às 21:11)

Não foi o Julho mais quente, mas foi o 2º mais quente, ai que bom, foi como em 1989.  Depois, toda a gente sabe, o aconteceu entre Outubro e Dezembro no Algarve.  

A temperatura média da máxima foi a mais alta desde que há registos. Não é preciso haver extremos para se ter um dos Julhos mais quentes de sempre, basta ter um mês com a temperatura bem acima da média e sem muitas oscilações e prontos.

Atenção, que Agosto leva o mesmo caminho do que Julho.  

Ainda, há pessoal que diz que está a ser um Verão perfeitamente normal.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Ago 2016 às 22:07)

Parece-me é que os Verões estão cada vez mais quentes, nos últimos anos pelo menos por aqui o verão que me lembre mais suave foi o de 2014 e infelizmente vai sendo esta a tendência.
Tenho é pena dos Invernos cada vez mais amenos.
Tinha a esperança de um Agosto normal mas pelos vistos não será assim.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2016 às 23:00)

"O valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar,  32.19 °C,  foi muito superior ao valor normal (*+3.47 °C*),"


----------



## Topê (1 Ago 2016 às 23:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece-me é que os Verões estão cada vez mais quentes, nos últimos anos pelo menos por aqui o verão que me lembre mais suave foi o de 2014 e infelizmente vai sendo esta a tendência.
> Tenho é pena dos Invernos cada vez mais amenos.
> Tinha a esperança de um Agosto normal mas pelos vistos não será assim.




Nos ultimos 6 anos houve vários Verões ditos frescos.Pelo menos em várias regiões de Portugal. Claro que em Verões com padrões frescos o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo podem aquecer muito,atenuando assim as anomalias nacionais. Induzindo um pouco em erro o que se passa no restante territorio.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-panico-do-verao-inexistente.5869/

Em relação ao mês de Agosto é bom referir que o mesmo tem 31 longos dias.


Mas pronto estamos em plena euforia de calor é natural que já se faça vaticinios quase definitivos do Verão.

Lembro-me há uns anos  estar em finais de Agosto  em Estremoz com noites de quase 12 graus de temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2016 às 23:52)

Sim, basta relembrar o verão passado, muita, muita nortada aqui na zona e verão muito quente no interior do país, e principalmente em Espanha, na zona da Andaluzia  foi só bater recordes.


----------



## rozzo (1 Ago 2016 às 23:56)

O padrão está extremamente semelhante ao do ano passado. Anomalias significativas, apesar da ausência de grandes extremos. Portanto recordes na média, mas não diários.
Mas atenção que o próximo evento tem algum potencial para quebrar isso, além de claro, ser mais um grande contributo para médias muito acima do normal.

Ainda por comparação com o ano passado, o padrão é parecido mas parece-me um nada mais a Oeste. Não se tem ouvido noticias de grandes recordes em Espanha como o ano passado, e este ano parece um pouco mais agressivo no nosso litoral por comparação com o anterior.

Aliás, basta ver que a causa é a mesma, o esticar constante da crista subtropical para cima da península, tal como o ano passado. Mas o ano passado a zonal parecia mais forte, portanto essa crista oscilou um pouco mais, afectando muitas vezes o Mediterrâneo, com iso's muito altas a ser muitas vezes empurradas para o Levante espanhol. Este ano isso tem acontecido menos, e temos visto o "espalhar" da massa de ar africana mais para o nosso lado

Ainda assim, temos sido poupados a extremos muito mais agressivos pois não houve praticamente ainda nenhuma situação particular que fomente circulação de Leste ainda mais intensa e coincidente com a presença destas massas de ar. Normalmente isso acontece com a presença de cut off ao largo a SW, tal como em 2003.

O potencial existe pois as massas de ar têm sido bem quentes e persistentes, tem é (felizmente) sido evitada uma dessas configurações menos comuns que referi, e as habituais brisas, e circulações resultantes das baixas térmicas vão conseguindo evitar episódios mais drásticos à escala diária.


----------



## Topê (2 Ago 2016 às 00:08)

rozzo disse:


> O padrão está extremamente semelhante ao do ano passado. Anomalias significativas, apesar da ausência de grandes extremos. Portanto recordes na média, mas não diários.
> Mas atenção que o próximo evento tem algum potencial para quebrar isso, além de claro, ser mais um grande contributo para médias muito acima do normal.
> 
> Ainda por comparação com o ano passado, o padrão é parecido mas parece-me um nada mais a Oeste. Não se tem ouvido noticias de grandes recordes em Espanha como o ano passado, e este ano parece um pouco mais agressivo no nosso litoral por comparação com o anterior.



Sem duvida é mesmo por ai.
Nota-se bem essa maior incidência a Oeste das massas de ar extremamente quentes,carregando o calor no nosso território.
Aliás a minha esperança para que este evento não seja tão extremo é que essas massas de ar entrassem ainda mais a Oeste.
A duvida maior surgirá na duração deste evento e após este evento, é que o GFS e o ECM andam ameaçar uma desorganização atmosferica poderá trazer alguma supresa.


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2016 às 17:26)

Já saiu o boletim completo do mês de Julho.

Não houve recordes diários, mas os recordes de temperatura média das máximas em algumas estações foi muito expressivo. Em alguns casos o recorde é superior a 1ºC!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2016 às 21:33)

Interessante como grande parte do território não passou de 1 mm de precipitação, a percentagem de precipitação em relação à média também é muito variável em zonas que tiveram eventos localizados. 






Graças aos primeiros 5 meses do ano é que não temos um mapa de secura mais grave, maior parte do território ainda está em normal a chuva moderada, dando uma margem para que Agosto possa ser também seco. Já o distrito de Faro e o Baixo Alentejo estão mais vulneráveis a um agravamento da seca.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2016 às 01:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Graças aos primeiros 5 meses do ano é que não temos um mapa de secura mais grave, maior parte do território ainda está em normal a chuva moderada, dando uma margem para que Agosto possa ser também seco. Já o distrito de Faro e o Baixo Alentejo estão mais vulneráveis a um agravamento da seca.



Corrigindo... os dados também acumulam os meses de Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro de 2015. Relativamente a Agosto, a sua influência é muito residual relativamente ao índice de seca, porque habitualmente regista valores de precipitação diminutos.


----------



## Topê (5 Ago 2016 às 08:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Interessante como grande parte do território não passou de 1 mm de precipitação, a percentagem de precipitação em relação à média também é muito variável em zonas que tiveram eventos localizados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas noticias  é bom termos um pais sem seca. 
Este relatório veio confirmar aquilo que já se sabíamos. 
Ou seja mesmo no Sudoeste do pais que se encontra em seca fraca  basta o Outono ser normalíssimo para  a senhora seca se mantenha de reserva durante período indeterminado o que no sudoeste do pais não é preciso que chova todos os dias antes pelo contrário. 
Em relação ao restante territorio que compreende mais de 80% do territorio certamente, a situação é boa e recomenda-se.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2016 às 12:37)

Topê disse:


> Este relatório veio confirmar aquilo que já se sabíamos.Ou seja mesmo no Sudoeste do pais que se encontra em seca fraca  basta o Outono ser normalíssimo para  a senhora seca se mantenha de reserva durante período indeterminado  (...) Em relação ao restante territorio que compreende mais de 80% do territorio certamente, a situação é boa e recomenda-se.



Mais uma vez, corrigindo _gafs_ ... O problema da seca no Algarve faz-se sentir particularmente no sotavento do Algarve e não no Barlavento. Uma leitura atenta do relatório permite constatar até que em algumas zonas do sudoeste a precipitação acumulada é superior ao normal.


----------



## Topê (5 Ago 2016 às 14:00)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais uma vez, corrigindo _gafs_ ... O problema da seca no Algarve faz-se sentir particularmente no sotavento do Algarve e não no Barlavento. Uma leitura atenta do relatório permite constatar até que em algumas zonas do sudoeste a precipitação acumulada é superior ao normal.



Foi uma verdadeira gaf o que quis dizer com o meu raciocínio era Sudeste, mas escrevi Sudoeste foi um erro de redacção, erro de palmatoria . Lógico que a Sudoeste do pais  parte nem em seca está.
Boa sorte ai na correção de erros


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2016 às 15:52)

As albufeiras do sotavento algarvio tem menos capacidade armazenada no final de Julho 2016 em relação a Julho de 2015.

                                     Julho 2016                 Julho 2015
Albufeira do Beliche       45.82 %                      51.78 %

Albufeira de Odeleite      53.59 %                     57.55 %

Fonte: SNIRH

Portanto, vamos andar sempre na corda bamba, que o próximo ano hidrológico seja generoso no Algarve, para encher as barragens, senão o fantasma da *seca hidrológica* anda sempre a pairar, por estas bandas. Não fosse o Maio acrescentar cerca de 10% às albufeiras e a situação era mais preocupante. .


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2016 às 22:58)




----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2016 às 00:59)

Gerofil disse:


>


Madeira já está a levar bem com ar africano...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Ago 2016 às 15:59)

37,8ºC para o Funchal. Qual é o recorde da cidade?


----------



## AnDré (6 Ago 2016 às 16:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Graças aos primeiros 5 meses do ano é que não temos um mapa de secura mais grave, maior parte do território ainda está em normal a chuva moderada, dando uma margem para que Agosto possa ser também seco. Já o distrito de Faro e o Baixo Alentejo estão mais vulneráveis a um agravamento da seca.



O litoral norte passou de chuva extrema a chuva fraca/moderada em apenas um mês.
Mas depois de um Julho com recordes de temperatura média máxima e níveis de evapotranspiração altíssimos, era o esperado.

Quem vai ao Gerês à espera de ver cascatas com muita água, desengane-se. Pelo menos os relatos que tenho visto não vão nesse sentido.

Aqui: http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/2016/08/240-minas-dos-carris-pelas-negras.html
E aqui: http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/2016/08/hoje-foi-dia-1-de-agosto-verao-no-geres.html
"Sobre o Arado, "..._Corre muita pouca água, a mesma que acumula na Fecha de Barjas. Um rio de calhaus. No miradouro ao cimo das escadas (agora reforçado com protecção lateral), podem ir ver a cascata, mas...ela não existe. Secou praticamente. Alguns afoitos, foram até ao cimo desta tomar banho numa poça muito pequena, a beirar um precipício de muitos metros...bestial. Sinceramente não entendo. Pela água não punha lá os pés, Se fosse para ir a piquenique, ainda vai que compreenda pois a mata pode dar sombra. O estradão ali é de terra batida, e os bólides estão sempre a passar de gás para levantar pó...paraíso_.""

O Gerês é a única região do país onde alguns locais superam os 50mm de média mensal para Julho.
No entanto, ciclicamente também ocorrem Julhos com 0mm de precipitação. O último foi, se não estou em erro, em 1986. Nesse ano, em Agosto, caíram 118,3mm. (Dados da estação de Leonte).


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2016 às 21:52)

Pelas minhas contas, apenas 5 estações do IPMA não passaram dos 30ºC


----------



## Topê (7 Ago 2016 às 00:58)

O IPMA prevê 42 graus de maxima para Braga.Se essa previsão se confirmar julgo que Braga atingirá o seu record absoluto de temp. Maxima desde que existem registos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 02:20)

Portalegre e Lisboa a arder: 






Os mais quentes da Europa:






Este calor é bom para as festas das terras, (e para gastar o dinheiro aos portugueses, imagino o sr. António Costa mais que feliz da vida )

Estes dias são, sem dúvida, para ficar bem guardados no baú!


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2016 às 11:17)

A Lousã chegou aos *43.1ºC* ontem, Tomar voltou a repetir os 43ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 14:03)

Nickname disse:


> A Lousã chegou aos *43.1ºC* ontem, Tomar voltou a repetir os 43ºC.


Máxima interessante, a serra da Lousã deve ajudar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:40)

*Dia 06 de Agosto de 2016:*

Temperaturas acima de 40ºC:

Lousã - *43,1ºC*
Tomar - *43ºC*
Alvega - *42,1ºC*
Santarém - *42ºC*
Mora -* 42ºC*
Avis - *41,3ºC*
Rio Maior - *40,7ºC*
Portel - *40,7ºC*
Évora - *40,6ºC*
Elvas - *40,2ºC*
Viana do Alentejo - *40,2ºC*
Anadia - *40,2ºC*
Reguengos - *40,1ºC*
Pinhão - *40ºC*

Se o IPMA continuar com 87 estações no continente:


*84 estações passaram dos 30ºC*
*62 estações ultrapassaram os 35ºC*
*14 estações acima dos 40ºC*
Este dia quebra o recorde de dia 25 de Julho, com mais estações acima dos 30ºC e 35ºC, mas menos 5 estações acima dos 40ºC.

Dia mais quente do ano (provisório porque hoje deve ser pior)


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2016 às 15:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Portalegre - *40,7ºC*


38,0ºC. 40,7 foi o valor da RUEMA, que não é a EMA principal, e é uma RUEMA altamente inflacionada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> 38,0ºC. 40,7 foi o valor da RUEMA, que não é a EMA principal, e é uma RUEMA altamente inflacionada.


Mas não continua a fazer parte dos relatórios do IPMA?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2016 às 15:47)

A RUEMA não. Aliás, penso que nenhuma RUEMA faz parte dos relatórios do IPMA, visto que são destinadas a estudar a influência dos elementos em espaço urbano, e não para estudos climatológicos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima interessante, a serra da Lousã deve ajudar...



Sim essa estação tem um histórico interessante de máximas muito elevadas, local abrigado pela serrania.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> A RUEMA não. Aliás, penso que nenhuma RUEMA faz parte dos relatórios do IPMA, visto que são destinadas a estudar a influência dos elementos em espaço urbano, e não para estudos climatológicos.


Faz sentido, daí muitas capitais de distrito terem estação "dupla". Já corrigi


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 16:53)

Encontrei esta tabela de Agosto de 2003:







Comparando com os dados de hoje, Aveiro, Braga, Leiria e o Porto estão piores. De uma maneira geral, o litoral está tão grave como as zonas interiores.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2016 às 19:37)

Braga hoje deve ter batido o máximo histórico que supostamente era de 41.3º (14 Agosto 1943) e que era da antiga estação, na actual localização o registo era inferior ( 39,4ºC em Julho 2010).
Nota: carece de confirmação oficial


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 20:07)

Vince disse:


> Braga hoje deve ter batido o máximo histórico que supostamente era de 41.3º (14 Agosto 1943) e que era da antiga estação, na actual localização o registo era inferior ( 39,4ºC em Julho 2010).
> Nota: carece de confirmação oficial


E o Porto?


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 21:36)

Confirma-se, dia mais quente do ano com mais de 25 estações acima dos 40ºC

Equivalente a cerca de *30% do território acima dos 40ºC
*
Este mapa é mesmo para guardar no baú: 
*



*


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 01:47)

Está grave:






Lisboa e Portalegre ainda nos 30ºC, perto das 2h da manhã, ao nível de Marrocos e das cidades do Médio Oriente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2016 às 02:36)

Um dia histórico em todos os sentidos por aqui. Onda de calor mesmo anormal por estas bandas. Basta ver que Braga superou ontem as máximas absolutas (recorde) de Vila Real (41,4ºC) e Castelo Branco (41,6ºC). E esta zona não é de todo das que aquece mais aqui em Braga. Faço ideia os valores que se registaram na cidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 11:15)

Já temos dados..
*44,8ºC* em Mora
*44,7ºC* em Valdonas, Tomar
*44,6ºC* na Lousã

O valor mais alto europeu foi assim batido(44,5ºC Cordoba,Aeroporto).
B-R-U-T-A-L ! !


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 11:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já temos dados..
> *44,7ºC* em Valdonas, Tomar
> *44,6ºC* na Lousã
> 
> ...




Somos a fornalha da Europa, neste momento!


----------



## AnDré (8 Ago 2016 às 11:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já temos dados..
> *44,7ºC* em Valdonas, Tomar
> *44,6ºC* na Lousã
> 
> ...



Mora teve uma máxima de *44,8ºC*. Foi a mais alta da rede do IPMA.

Tomar e Lousã ficaram a 0,1ºC do recorde de 2003.


----------



## Thomar (8 Ago 2016 às 11:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já temos dados..
> *44,7ºC* em Valdonas, Tomar
> *44,6ºC* na Lousã
> 
> ...


Mora foi ainda mais quente *+44,8ºC!*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 11:20)

AnDré disse:


> Mora teve uma máxima de *44,8ºC*. Foi a mais alta da rede do IPMA.
> 
> Tomar e Lousã ficaram a 0,1ºC do recorde de 2003.


lool nem vi o de Mora, melhor ainda, obrigado pela correcção.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2016 às 11:25)

*Porto S Gens*, máxima de *40.9 ºc* no dia de ontem, trata-se de uma EMA, certo?

Quero ver o que o IPMA vai dizer sobre isto, será a temperatura mais elevada de sempre no Porto? 

Valor impressionante para esta região, nunca pensei que se chegasse a tanto, são quase 41.0ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 11:25)

Falando em Mora, a estação está no alto da vila, junto ao rio Raia, a norte, pode perfeitamente ter tocado nos 45,5ºC.
Impressionante.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2016 às 11:28)

james disse:


> Somos a fornalha da Europa, neste momento!


Pior que isso...mais que o inferno .


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 11:29)

Estes registos escaldantes merecem um post no face para informar a malta.


----------



## AnDré (8 Ago 2016 às 12:29)

Assim à primeira vista denoto alguns valores que poderão tratar-se de recordes:

42,2ºC - Braga, Merelim
40,9ºC - Porto, S.Gens
41,9ºC - Anadia - Em 2003 atingiu os 41,5ºC
41,2ºC - Coimbra, Bencanta - Em 2003 atingiu os 40,9ºC - No entanto o recorde para a estação é 41,6ºC a 14/06/1981
39,6ºC - Figueira da Foz - Igualou a máxima de 2003
41,6ºC - Leiria (aeródromo) - Em 2003 a máxima foi de 40,2ºC

Aveiro e Ansião são EMAs que não reportaram dados, mas que estão dentro da área onde os recordes de temperatura foram/poderão ter sido batidos.

Ainda o destaque para a mínima de *28,1ºC* no Geofísico de Lisboa! Se não estou em erro é a mínima mais alta para a estação. Em 2003 a mínima mais alta ficou na casa dos 27ºC. No entanto, como o IPMA faz a leitura das temperaturas diárias das 9h às 9h, a mínima dos 28,1ºC ficará omitida, uma vez que às 9h de Sábado a temperatura ainda estava na casa dos 26ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 15:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já temos dados..
> *44,8ºC* em Mora
> *44,7ºC* em Valdonas, Tomar
> *44,6ºC* na Lousã
> ...







Snifa disse:


> *Porto S Gens*, máxima de *40.9 ºc* no dia de ontem, trata-se de uma EMA, certo?
> 
> Quero ver o que o IPMA vai dizer sobre isto, será a temperatura mais elevada de sempre no Porto?
> 
> Valor impressionante para esta região, nunca pensei que se chegasse a tanto, são quase 41.0ºc



A máxima do Porto é 39,5ºC, da estação da serra do Pilar (que está off), mas de certeza que bateu o recorde!

Porto, Pedras Rubras, bateu o antigo recorde de 1981, de* 38,3ºC*, ontem registou *38,6ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 15:33)

Mapas para mais tarde recordarem:

















Pela imagem percebe-se que quase metade do território passou dos 40ºC


*31 estações acima dos 40ºC*
*73 estações acima dos 35ºC*
*Apenas Sagres não passou dos 30ºC*

De salientar o Cabo Raso:

Máxima:* 32,2ºC*
Humidade mínima:* 12%
*
*Obviamente, o dia mais quente do ano.*


----------



## Skizzo (8 Ago 2016 às 17:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A máxima do Porto é 39,5ºC, da estação da serra do Pilar (que está off), mas de certeza que bateu o recorde!
> 
> Porto, Pedras Rubras, bateu o antigo recorde de 1981, de* 38,3ºC*, ontem registou *38,6ºC*



A Serra do Pilar ainda o ano passado ultrapassou os 40ºC. Porém como é uma localização diferente da antiga Serra do Pilar não conta como recorde novo. O recorde da antiga é 39,9ºC.

S. Gens quase de certeza que é recorde, mas também é uma estação recente não sei se irão valorizar. Penso que as normas climatologicas de S.Gens são da antiga estação pois estas não ficam na mesma localização penso eu. E sim @Snifa  é EMA


----------



## Névoa (8 Ago 2016 às 17:46)

Skizzo disse:


> A Serra do Pilar ainda o ano passado ultrapassou os 40ºC. Porém como é uma localização diferente da antiga Serra do Pilar não conta como recorde novo. O recorde da antiga é 39,9ºC.
> 
> S. Gens quase de certeza que é recorde, mas também é uma estação recente não sei se irão valorizar. Penso que as normas climatologicas de S.Gens são da antiga estação pois estas não ficam na mesma localização penso eu. E sim @Snifa  é EMA



Penso que a EMA de S. Gens é na mesma localização da antiga estação, pois quando fui lá falaram-me da estação que não era automática, da recolha de dados que então se fazia. Não será talvez exactamente no mesmo ponto, mas ainda assim na mesma quinta. Tenho quase a certeza disso, mas não 100%.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Ago 2016 às 18:11)

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL - TEMPO MUITO QUENTE – DIAS 6 E 7 DE AGOSTO DE 2016
2016-08-08 (IPMA)*



> *Portugal Continental*
> 
> *Tempo muito quente – dias 6 e 7 de agosto de 2016*
> 
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...media/noticias/textos/calor-6-7-ago-2016.html

Relatório: http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/clima/tempo-quente-6-7-agosto-2106.pdf


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2016 às 18:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL - TEMPO MUITO QUENTE – DIAS 6 E 7 DE AGOSTO DE 2016
> 
> 
> Em Portugal Continental o dia 7 agosto foi, até à data, o dia mais quente de 2016, com *valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar de 38.2 °C* e da temperatura mínima de 19.1 °C.
> ...





Em Lisboa, por 0.1ºC se estabeleceu um novo recorde  Bateu um recorde de 50 anos!


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2016 às 19:09)

Quebrados os recordes anteriores em 5 estações!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2016 às 19:14)

Nos últimos dois anos muitos de nós gozámos com os  44/45ºC previstos n de vezes pelo GFS, eram delírios contínuos, mas o que é certo é que acabou mesmo por acontecer. 
Não tenho qualquer dúvida que neste evento houve locais a décimas dos 46ºC, ou mesmo a tocar nesse valor astronómico.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Ago 2016 às 22:33)

a Amareleja é que desde que mudou de localização nunca mais entrou no campeonato das outras. Duvido muito que o recorde de 47.4ºC seja alguma vez ultrapassado (aliás alguns até desconfiam deste dado).


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 00:57)

Skizzo disse:


> a Amareleja é que desde que mudou de localização nunca mais entrou no campeonato das outras. Duvido muito que o recorde de 47.4ºC seja alguma vez ultrapassado (aliás alguns até desconfiam deste dado).



Ainda não percebi muito bem a diferença entre essa onda de calor e a deste ano. Quais são as condições que fazem com que a zona do Ribatejo possa ultrapassar os 45ºC e as condições para o Alentejo ultrapassar os 45ºC?

De facto nota-se que a ISO 25ºC afetou mais o centro/norte do país nesta onda de calor. Talvez em 2003 tenha sido ligeiramente mais para sul/sudeste.

Mas o mais interessante é que a recorrência de recordes das máximas está a aumentar, por isso daqui para a frente só deve piorar... Mesmo que seja daqui a 10/15 anos, mais tarde ou mais cedo há novos recordes, tal como nos Jogos Olímpicos


----------



## rozzo (9 Ago 2016 às 01:03)

Sim, basicamente isso.Não só os geopotenciais mais altos estavam mais a Leste,como a existência de uma cut off a SW de Sagres potenciou mais vento de Leste mais a sul. Neste caso há um pouco mais de componente S/SE, daí a incidência mais a norte.

Aliás, a configuração sinóptica prevista para domingo/2a até se aproxima mais dessa de 2003, com o calor mais a sul, a cut off, e possibilidade de trovoadas. Mas é só uma previsão, faltam bastantes dias.


----------



## blade (9 Ago 2016 às 09:11)

A mínima mais alta de Lisboa já esteve muitas vezes quase a ser batida portanto não é de admirar, na noite de 1 para 2 de Agosto 2003 não baixou dos 29ºc no aeroporto o que aconteceu foi que pelas 23 horas de 2 agosto  já estavam 24ºc estragou o recorde  e observando a diferença do aeroporto para o geofísico secalhar nem baixou dos 30ºc


----------



## Topê (9 Ago 2016 às 10:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas o mais interessante é que a recorrência de recordes das máximas está a aumentar, por isso daqui para a frente só deve piorar... Mesmo que seja daqui a 10/15 anos, mais tarde ou mais cedo há novos recordes, tal como nos Jogos Olímpicos



Nem que seja daqui a 100 anos como dizem os cientistas mais radicais do aquecimento global que fazem previsões muito extremadas e catastrofistas para daqui a 70,80 anos quando não estarão cá para as comprovar.
Disso não tens a certeza nem tu nem eu nem ninguém, suspeitas, achas, deduzes mas não sabes é uma opinião. A verdade é que o record da máxima em Portugal continental não foi batido, e julgo que nem o anterior ao da Amareleja. Em jeito de opiniões  e futurologias na minha opinião Julgo que seja difícil termos eventos tão extremados como os deste fim-de-semana, e que o ano de 2003 não sei se será muito difícil de se repetir mas lá perto, prova é que de 2003 até hoje já passaram 13 anos, tivemos grandes episódios de calor, mas não tivemos nada que se aproxima-se desse evento no contexto mais global europeu. Acho difícil voltar a termos oficialmente mais de 47º graus em Portugal continental tão cedo.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 11:31)

A dupla Lousã e Tomar, que sequência demoníaca! Acredito que seja bem raro.

Lousã:
Dia 06/08/2016 *43,1ºC*
Dia 07/08/2016: *44,6ºC*
Dia 08/08/2016: *43,6ºC*

Tomar
Dia 06/08/2016 *43,0ºC*
Dia 07/08/2016: *44,7ºC*
Dia 08/08/2016: *43,6ºC*

Ontem Alvega, foi aos *43,4ºC*


----------



## Topê (9 Ago 2016 às 11:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> A dupla Lousã e Tomar, que sequência demoníaca! Acredito que seja bem raro.
> 
> Lousã:
> Dia 06/08/2016 *43,1ºC*
> ...



Também devemos ser rigorosos aprendi isso aqui no forum. Ao contrário do que já se leu em bom rigor Tomar não chegou aos 45º graus, da mesma forma que a Amareleja não chegou aos 48º. Bem como também muito forçado dizer-se que o Porto chegou aos 43º graus por uma estação que não serve de referência ter registado esse valor e as outras terem registado menos 2 ou 3º graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2016 às 11:42)

Independentemente de décimas, são valores notaveis,estes da Lousã e Tomar, não se trata apenas 1 dia escaldante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 11:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> A dupla Lousã e Tomar, que sequência demoníaca! Acredito que seja bem raro.
> 
> Lousã:
> Dia 06/08/2016 *43,1ºC*
> ...


E se não fosse o vento iam além dos 44!

Valores notáveis e históricos!


----------



## irpsit (9 Ago 2016 às 12:27)

Nao foi uma repeticao de 2003, mas tem sido uma vaga de calor memorável com valores recorde e que se aproximam daqueles da vaga de 2003. Neste evento foi o litoral norte e centro que superaram os recordes. Temperaturas a chegar perto dos 45°C no litoral centro é algo impressionante, assim como ultrapassando confotavelmente os 40°C no Porto. 
Infelizmente os incendios sao uma tragédia...
E é grave considerando que os modelos continuam a carregar no calor para o final desta semana, esperemos que nada de extraordinário desta vez. Esperemos que volte a chuva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 12:29)

irpsit disse:


> Nao foi uma repeticao de 2003, mas tem sido uma vaga de calor memorável com valores recorde e que se aproximam daqueles da vaga de 2003. Neste evento foi o litoral norte e centro que superaram os recordes.
> Infelizmente os incendios sao uma tragédia...


Exato, para o litoral norte foi pior que em 2003.


----------



## irpsit (9 Ago 2016 às 12:34)

Extraordinário como o norte e o centro superaram e bem os recordes de 2003.
É preocupante este evento extremo mas enquadra-se bem nas previsoes do aquecimento climático durante este século.

Globalmente 2016 caminha para ser o ano recorde de calor, ultrapassando já o notável ano de 2015
E Julho foi um mes recorde de calor a nível planetário também.

Portanto eu até nem estranho este evento, os modelos previram-no muito bem e somente muitos de nós e o IMPA recusaram-se em acreditar na intensidade do evento.
Mas no contexto do ano extraordinario que é 2016, era de esperar.

E o evento ainda nao acabou (infelizmente).




AnDré disse:


> Assim à primeira vista denoto alguns valores que poderão tratar-se de recordes:
> 
> 42,2ºC - Braga, Merelim
> 40,9ºC - Porto, S.Gens
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (9 Ago 2016 às 12:53)

Considero um evento notável, mas apenas para o litoral norte e centro, dado que se registaram temperaturas extremas (máximas e mínimas), com novos recordes impensáveis de atingir.

Em C. Branco nem sequer chegou aos 40ºC, embora andasse lá perto (39.7ºC), ainda assim longe da temperatura máxima absoluta (41.4ºC). O mais insuportável são os noites tropicais.

Como o Rozzo e o Guisilva5000 referiram, tal deveu-se à disposição das isolinhas do geopotencial mais altas no litoral e ao vento de leste dominante nas horas de mais calor!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 13:02)

irpsit disse:


> Extraordinário como o norte e o centro superaram e bem os recordes de 2003.
> É preocupante este evento extremo mas enquadra-se bem nas previsoes do aquecimento climático durante este século.
> 
> Globalmente 2016 caminha para ser o ano recorde de calor, ultrapassando já o notável ano de 2015
> ...



Contudo nem os modelos numéricos conseguiram prever a desgraça do litoral norte. O problema do IPMA é o nowcasting, mesmo vendo o Porto, Aveiro e Coimbra a subir para além da máxima prevista, nada fez. Já Braga, espetou os 42ºC e aviso laranja... 



Paulo H disse:


> Considero um evento notável, mas apenas para o litoral norte e centro, dado que se registaram temperaturas extremas (máximas e mínimas), com novos recordes impensáveis de atingir.
> 
> Em C. Branco nem sequer chegou aos 40ºC, embora andasse lá perto (39.7ºC), ainda assim longe da temperatura máxima absoluta (41.4ºC). O mais insuportável são os noites tropicais.
> 
> Como o Rozzo e o Guisilva5000 referiram, tal deveu-se à disposição das isolinhas do geopotencial mais altas no litoral e ao vento de leste dominante nas horas de mais calor!



Sim é verdade, para a Beira Interior e para o Alentejo não foi nada de mais, de x em x anos repetem-se máximas de 41, 42 graus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 15:33)

Mais um dia quente, dia 08 de Agosto, incluindo nas ilhas:






















Retorno da estação de Aveiro com uma máxima estranha de 27,5ºC, provavelmente debitou dados em horas de menor calor.


Penhas Douradas atingiu os *31,8ºC*, não sei se é a máxima do ano para a estação.

Sagres atingiu os *33,8ºC, *também não sei se atingiu a máxima anual.

Viseu atingiu os* 40,7ºC, *quebrando o recorde das normais de 1970-2000 | 1980-2010.

Vila Real chegou aos *38,2ºC*, quase ultrapassando o recorde das normais. 

Funchal atingiu os *37,8ºC *(dia 5), quebrando o recorde de máxima absoluta das normais de 1980-2010 para Agosto

Angra do Heroísmo atingiu os *29,3ºC*, quebrando o recorde das normais de 1970-2000 | 1980-2010, não tenho dados suficientes se quebrou o recorde absoluto.

*31 estações acima dos 40ºC, praticamente 1/3 do território*

*Praticamente todo o território continental acima dos 30ºC*
Dia 8 iguala praticamente o dia 7, só que sem estações acima dos 44ºC e mínimas mais baixas.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2016 às 15:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Retorno da estação de Aveiro com uma máxima estranha de 27,5ºC, provavelmente debitou dados em horas de menor calor.


E com uma mínima de 0ºc


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 15:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> E com uma mínima de 0ºc


Pois, deve ter feito reset


----------



## Paulo H (9 Ago 2016 às 15:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Retorno da estação de Aveiro com uma máxima estranha de 27,5ºC, provavelmente debitou dados em horas de menor calor.



Debitou a temperatura aproximadamente às 17H (estavam 27.0ºC), sendo que a máxima foi atingida pelas 15H com 30.2ºC:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-hora-chart.jsp#Aveiro (Universidade)


----------



## Skizzo (9 Ago 2016 às 17:13)

E ontem a minima de P.Rubras teve para ser quebrada com 26ºC, mas baixou para os 21.9ºC às 21h00 portanto ainda contou como dia 8, e passado uma hora voltou a subir a temperatura. Foi pena.


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2016 às 17:23)

Aqui está a ser muito quente igualmente, mas longe de valores recordes. ainda não fui alem dos 38ºC este ano e espero não ir alem disto...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 18:11)

Funchal provavelmente bateu o recorde de maior valor da temperatura mínima do ar hoje, e está a caminho de bater o maior valor de temperatura máxima.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2016 às 17:20)

*Dia 09 de Agosto
*






Apenas Alvega passou dos 40, máxima de *40,3ºC*

Máxima interessante na P. Rainha: *36,2ºC





*
Funchal atingiu os* 38,2ºC*, a 0,3ºC do recorde absoluto. 






Recorde de mínima mais alta no Funchal: *29,6ºC






*


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2016 às 18:20)

*EPISÓDIO DE TEMPO EXCECIONALMENTE QUENTE NO FUNCHAL (8 A 10 DE AGOSTO)
2016-08-10 (IPMA)*



> A ação conjunta de um anticiclone localizado a noroeste da Península Ibérica e de uma depressão centrada em Marrocos influenciaram o estado do tempo no arquipélago da Madeira. Em particular, na região do Funchal os efeitos orográficos reforçaram as condições meteorológicas, nomeadamente os valores elevados da temperatura do ar, valores baixos da humidade e o aumento da intensidade do vento.
> 
> Entre o dia 8 às 06 h e o dia 10 às 06 h, o Funchal foi afetado por tempo excecionalmente quente. Análise preliminar dos dados registados indica que *não tem comparação com o passado*, em particular no que diz respeito às temperaturas mínimas registadas, desde 1949 (data em que tiveram início as observações, no Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal).
> 
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ia/noticias/textos/funchal-8-10-ago-2016.html


----------



## Skizzo (11 Ago 2016 às 06:20)

E já agora, o IPMA considera a S.Pilar "EMA". Isto numa resposta a um mail que enviei o ano passado (verão 2015)

"- a Estação Meteorológica Automática (EMA) encontra-se avariada, apesar das várias tentativas para repô-la em funcionamento, mas sem sucesso."

A única que é considerada RUEMA no Porto é a de Massarelos. As outras 2 entram para os boletins do IPMA sempre que há algum acontecimento de temperatura relevante. Isto em resposta a dúvidas anteriores.


----------



## 1337 (11 Ago 2016 às 17:31)

Skizzo disse:


> E já agora, o IPMA considera a S.Pilar "EMA". Isto numa resposta a um mail que enviei o ano passado (verão 2015)
> 
> "- a Estação Meteorológica Automática (EMA) encontra-se avariada, apesar das várias tentativas para repô-la em funcionamento, mas sem sucesso."
> 
> A única que é considerada RUEMA no Porto é a de Massarelos. As outras 2 entram para os boletins do IPMA sempre que há algum acontecimento de temperatura relevante. Isto em resposta a dúvidas anteriores.


Manda print então.


----------



## Skizzo (12 Ago 2016 às 17:05)

1337 disse:


> Manda print então.



Lol, mando se quiser porque não sou obrigado a provar nada. Já vista alguma RUEMA a ser usada nos boletins para referir temperaturas recorde ou médias mensais? A de S.Pilar e S.Gens já. Exemplo em Janeiro deste ano, ou Outubro 2011. Quando P.Rubras avaria entram as outras 2 EMA's, e o próprio IPMA já me disse que estudam alterar a principal estação do Porto para uma das outras, o que acho de louvar. A mim parece-me implicância tua porque queres a todo o custo desvalorizar as temperaturas que se fazem no Porto ou nas redondezas.

Sobre as estações da S.Pilar e de não haver dados, responderam-me:






E antes disso, já há alguns anos atrás, esclareceram bem como são/seriam classificadas a S.Pilar e S.Gens






Esclarecido? Espero que sim. A única RUEMA é a de Massarelos


----------



## 1337 (12 Ago 2016 às 18:42)

Skizzo disse:


> Lol, mando se quiser porque não sou obrigado a provar nada. Já vista alguma RUEMA a ser usada nos boletins para referir temperaturas recorde ou médias mensais? A de S.Pilar e S.Gens já. Exemplo em Janeiro deste ano, ou Outubro 2011. Quando P.Rubras avaria entram as outras 2 EMA's, e o próprio IPMA já me disse que estudam alterar a principal estação do Porto para uma das outras, o que acho de louvar. A mim parece-me implicância tua porque queres a todo o custo desvalorizar as temperaturas que se fazem no Porto ou nas redondezas.
> 
> Sobre as estações da S.Pilar e de não haver dados, responderam-me:
> 
> ...



E no entanto andas-te a afirmar que no Porto fez 43ºC em base numa RUEMA, está certo.

E alguém que me explique sendo a Serra do Pilar estando inserida num meio urbano, como pode ser considerada EMA.


----------



## vitamos (12 Ago 2016 às 18:50)

1337 disse:


> E no entanto andas-te a afirmar que no Porto fez 43ºC em base numa RUEMA, está certo.
> 
> E alguém que me explique sendo a Serra do Pilar estando inserida num meio urbano, como pode ser considerada EMA.



E porque não o poderia fazer. Uma RUEMA não deixa de ser uma estação meteorológica. Simplesmente tem uma função diferente, agora a temperatura que mede é real.

O que não é real é o teu comportamento. Começa a ter mais moderação na forma como tratas os outros membros.


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2016 às 19:02)

1337 disse:


> E no entanto andas-te a afirmar que no Porto fez 43ºC em base numa RUEMA, está certo.



E fizeram, a não ser que houvesse algum mau funcionamento da estação  ( o que o IPMA  não referiu ) esse valor é real e representa aquela zona abrigada e baixa.

Naturalmente aqui as temperaturas  sobem muito pois são influenciadas pelos edifícios, circulação de ar.., tem interesse para  o estudo das variáveis meteorológicas em pleno meio urbano.

Mesmo em S Gens ( EMA ) já usada para valores oficiais e quebras de recordes, foram medidos 40.9 ºc de máxima  o que é um recorde absoluto aqui para o Porto, portanto não me admira nada que em  zonas abrigadas e baixas da cidade se chegassem aos tais valores de Massarelos.


----------



## 1337 (12 Ago 2016 às 19:40)

Curioso, a EMA de referência no Porto é a de Pedras Rubras, eu não duvido no valor de S gens e Massarelos, só estou a dizer que estão inflacionadas pelo meio urbano, se fosse a meter uma estação no centro de Ponte de Lima naqueles dias marcava 45ºC á vontade.

Que eu saiba não tratei mal ninguém não ofendi ninguém, apenas não gostei que o membro skizzo venha aqui dizer,como é adepto das temperaturas altas, que a EMA de Pedras Rubras não representa a cidade do Porto porque, imagine-se, é a que apresenta valores um pouco inferiores ás outras todas.


----------



## Skizzo (12 Ago 2016 às 19:52)

Porque fez né, se na minha zona fez, acredito também naquele valor. Representa as zonas da cidade.

E se o IPMA considera a S.Pilar como EMA, porque haveria eu de duvidar. Está no meio urbano mas se formos por aí as EMA's de Lisboa também estão, principalmente o Geofísico. E no entanto são distintas das RUEMAS de Lisboa por um motivo né.

E não, como portuense não acho nada que Pedras Rubras represente bem o Porto, seria como Sintra a representar Lisboa. Quando tens EMA's mais próximas da cidade, essas representam muito melhor a cidade. Ponto. As diferenças são notórias, não são ligeiras.

Também posso defender que como tu és fã de temperaturas baixas e frescuras não levo a tua opinião em conta, mas como para mim o que conta são factos, e esses são que S.Gens e S.Pilar são EMAS e que representam melhor a cidade do Porto, tal como o IPMA afirma, então isso basta-me. Nem uma nem outra estão no núcleo urbano como eram as RUEMAs de Massarelos, Sé ou Bonfim, essas ultimas duas sim provavelmente também estariam 45ºC. Mas como se viu, na EMA de S.Gens e provalvemente na S.Pilar, mostram temperaturas mais justas que essas, e por outro lado, mais representativa do que P.Rubras.

E impliquei contigo porque achei a tua atitude pretensiosa, principalmente no tópico das apostas. E como me citaste e disseste porcaria ao afirmar que P.Rubras era a unica EMA, vim aqui provar-te a verdade, porque essa não são as nossas opiniões. Eu sei que gostavas muito que as temperaturas do Porto fossem aquelas registadas em P.Rubras porque é uma zona mais fresca, mas não são. Variam significativamente. Da próxima vez que achares S.Gens ou S.Pilar estão muito quentes em comparação com P.Rubras, tens de relativizar e saber que no centro do Porto, as temperaturas estão bem mais altas que nessas duas estações. Tanto uma como a outra são opções mais justas para representar a cidade pela proximidade sem estarem inseridas no nucleo central. E têm normais climatológicas, que embora não seja 100% o mesmo local das antigas estações representam a zona na mesma - coisa que P.Rubras, estação bem mais recente, não tem. Alias as anomalias de P.Rubras são baseadas nas normais de S.Gens.

Portanto, sim, apoio totalmente a promoção de S.Gens ou S.Pilar a estação principal e representativa da cidade. Esta ultima nunca deveria ter deixado de o ser. Ainda percebia a revolta se alguém estivesse a advogar a estação de Massarelos a principal, agora S.Gens ou S.Pilar? Não percebo. São as candidatas ideais. Agora P.Rubras só o é porque o aeroporto foi construido lá, simples, não porque representa melhor a cidade. Se o aeroporto tivesse sido construido em Valongo, que é uma localização plausível, então agora terias a estação "oficial" do Porto a registar mais de 30ºC todos os dias do verão, o que também seria irreal. Nem tanto à terra nem tanto ao mar, e P.Rubras é tanto ao mar.

E fico-me por aqui sobre este assunto. Já disse o que tinha a dizer, e a minha opinião é a mesma há anos.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Ago 2016 às 20:07)

IPMA com resumo da primeira quinzena de Agosto.

*RESUMO CLIMATOLÓGICO – 1ª QUINZENA DE AGOSTO DE 2016*


> O período de 1 a 15 de agosto de 2016 em Portugal Continental foi extremamente quente.
> 
> A temperatura média do ar, 25.1 °C foi 2.9 °C acima do valor médio mensal; a temperatura máxima foi superior em 4.5 °C e a temperatura mínima, 1.1°C
> 
> ...



Resumo: http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/clima/boletim-clima-1a15-08-2016.pdf
Animação mapa T. Máx

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/clima-01a15-08-2016.html


----------



## DaniFR (26 Ago 2016 às 19:46)

*Dia 25
*
Penhas Douradas:* 22,4mm*
Fundão*: 14,1mm




*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2016 às 11:20)

Ontem, nova excelente rega.

Fundão: *23,5 mm*
Penhas Douradas: *23,1 mm*
Guarda: *14,3 mm*
Covilhã(Aerodromo): *12,1 mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2016 às 19:21)

*AGOSTO E VERÃO DE 2016 EXTREMAMENTE QUENTES EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL*


> 2016-09-01 (IPMA)
> *Agosto*
> 
> _Agosto 2016 extremamente quente e seco._
> ...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...oticias/textos/resumo-clima-ago-jja-2016.html

Resumo Agosto 2016: http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/clima/resumo-clima-agosto-2016.pdf

Resumo do Verão 2016: http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/clima/resumo-clima-verao-2016.pdf


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2016 às 19:35)

Pois é, aí está a confirmação de mais um verão quente, acabou por ser o 2º mais quente desde 1931 e 6 dos 10 Verões mais quentes ocorreram após o ano 2000.
Só não vê quem não quer ver...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Set 2016 às 20:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois é, aí está a confirmação de mais um verão quente, acabou por ser o 2º mais quente desde 1931 e 6 dos 10 Verões mais quentes ocorreram após o ano 2000.
> Só não vê quem não quer ver...



O norte de África a anexar a Península Ibérica cof cof


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Set 2016 às 16:03)

*Temperaturas previstas para dia 05 de Setembro:*







*Anomalias em relação às máximas nas capitais de Distrito (71-00)(superiores a 10ºC):*

Beja: *+13ºC*
Bragança: *+11ºC*
Braga: *+11ºC*
Castelo Branco: *+13ºC*
Coimbra: *+10ºC*
Évora: *+16ºC *
Guarda: *+13ºC*
Lisboa: *+14ºC*
Portalegre: *+14ºC*
Santarém: *+15ºC*
Setúbal: *+11ºC*
Viseu: *+11ºC*
Vila Real: *+11ºC*

*Máximas absolutas de Setembro em algumas capitais (71-10) VS Previsão:*

Beja: 42ºC | Previsão:* 43ºC*
Lisboa: 37,3ºC | Previsão: *40ºC*
Portalegre: 39,5ºC | Previsão: *40ºC*
Santarém: 42,5ºC | Previsão: *43ºC
*
Aliado a isto, muito provavelmente se vão bater recordes de mínima mais alta do mês, mas não temos acesso a esses dados. 

Concluindo, estamos perante um dia de extremos, se calhar ainda pior que a última vaga de calor. As anomalias são abismais, imaginem se existissem anomalias negativas de valor -16ºC, acho que ninguém acreditaria. Podemos ver o recorde de *44,8ºC* de Mora quebrado e a mínima mais alta também. 

Agora devemos estar virados para a floresta, porque sabemos o que se passou nos dias 6,7 e 8 de Agosto. Não queremos uma repetição...


----------



## Thomar (5 Set 2016 às 12:34)

Ontem já muitas estações ultrapassaram os *+40ºC* e até mesmo os *+41ºC*:

*+41,5ºC* Alcácer do Sal
*+41,3ºC* Alvega
*+41,2ºC* Alvalade
*+41,0ºC* Tomar






Hoje amanhã deverão haver pelo menos meia-dúzia de estações a tocar e ultrapassar os *+42ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2016 às 15:19)

*13H UTC IPMA*

Portel: 41,4ºC
Amareleja: 41,3ºC
Alcácer do Sal: 41,1ºC
Alvalade: 41ºC
Tomar: 40,9ºC
Viana do Alentejo: 40,9ºC
Pegões: 40,8ºC

Isto vai lindo vai...


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 16:20)

Às 14 UTC IPMA

Alcácer do Sal: 43,5 ºC
Pegões: 42,4 ºC
Portel: 42,1 ºC
Amareleja: 42 ºC
Alvalade: 42 ºC

*22 estações do IPMA com mais de 40 ºC *


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2016 às 16:46)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Às 14 UTC IPMA
> 
> Alcácer do Sal: 43,5 ºC
> Pegões: 42,4 ºC
> ...


A escala do IPMA já está desatualizada, precisamos de uma cor para >40ºC visto que já é cada vez mais comum


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2016 às 17:02)

15h UTC IPMA

Alcácer do Sal: *43,7ºC*
Pegões: *43,4ºC*
Alvalade:* 42,9ºC*
Portel:* 42,9ºC*
Setúbal:* 42,8ºC*

De certeza que passaram dos 44ºC...

Se houvesse mais estações na bacia do Sado e entre Évora e Santarém podíamos ter valores piores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2016 às 17:19)

*Temperatura da água do mar alcançou valores mais altos dos últimos 16 anos*
Com Lusa


 A temperatura da água do mar alcançou, em julho e agosto, os valores mais altos dos últimos 16 anos no Algarve e na Costa Vicentina, revelou hoje o Instituto Hidrográfico (IH), da Marinha Portuguesa.





Em comunicado, o IH indica que “registou este ano um aumento da temperatura da água do mar à superfície, ao longo da orla costeira do Algarve e da Costa Vicentina, durante os meses de julho e agosto, alcançando valores máximos relativamente aos últimos 16 anos”.

Aquele organismo da Marinha Portuguesa adianta que a água do mar no Algarve registou uma temperatura média de 22,3 graus, em julho, e de 23,9 graus, em agosto, correspondendo a um aumento de dois e 2,7 graus em relação às respetivas médias dos últimos 16 anos (2000-2015).

Segundo o IH, as elevadas temperaturas da água do mar verificadas este ano nas praias do Algarve deveram-se “à persistência pouco habitual do vento de levante durante os meses de julho e agosto”.

A ação deste vento sobre a superfície do mar provocou uma agitação marítima de sudeste com altura significativa superior a um metro e o arrastamento das massas de água à superfície do mar para junto da costa, permitindo o seu aquecimento ao longo de julho e agosto, explica o IH.

No Algarve, o máximo registado este ano foi de 26,5 graus, a 28 julho, correspondendo a um valor muito próximo do máximo histórico registado em 2010 (26,6 graus).

Já as altas temperaturas da água do mar que se registaram, em meados de agosto, ao longo da Costa Vicentina, tiveram origem no Algarve, onde as massas de água aqueceram em julho e agosto, de acordo com o IH.

No entanto, adianta aquele organismo, o processo oceanográfico que transportou estas massas de água até Sines, Troia e Sesimbra não se deve apenas ao vento de levante registado no Algarve, mas à conjugação deste episódio com a ausência da nortada (vento de norte) ao longo da costa oeste de Portugal, que habitualmente sopra com intensidade neste período do ano.

O IH explica que, após um período intenso de nortada em julho em que a água fria do fundo do mar se manteve dos 19 graus, registou-se, em agosto, uma modificação deste regime de vento, com a redução da sua velocidade e com a sua rotação para o quadrante de sudoeste.

Segundo o IH, este processo permitiu o transporte de água mais quente, proveniente da costa algarvia através de uma corrente costeira que contornou o cabo de Sagres e alcançou a costa vicentina, chegando mesmo até ao cabo Espichel.

Aquele organismo avança que a água mais quente registou-se entre os dias 11 e 20 de agosto na Costa Vicentina, que atingiu uma temperatura de 19,7 graus, cerca de 1,6 graus superior à média dos últimos 16 anos (2000-2015).

Nesta costa, este ano atingiu-se também um máximo histórico de 23,1 graus, a 19 agosto, superior em cerca de 1,5 graus ao máximo anteriormente registado nesse mês.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...cancou-valores-mais-altos-dos-ultimos-16-anos


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 11:11)

Vince disse:


> Só uma pequena adenda, o recorde de Setembro anda em torno dos 44º (ou 43.8 °C em Alvega ou 44,2ºC em Évora conforme as fontes). Na década de 80 houve meses de Setembro muito quentes.



Boas Vince,

Sendo assim, recorde batido.
Ontem a EMA de Alcácer do Sal(Barrosinha) foi aos *44,5ºC*


----------



## Thomar (6 Set 2016 às 11:19)

Valores de ontem absolutamente loucos, principalmente para Setembro:

*+44,5ºC Alcácer do Sal
+44,1ºC* Pegões
*+43,8ºC* Portel
*+43,7ºC* Alvega
*+43,7ºC* Mora
*+43,6ºC* Alvalade
*+43,5ºC *Setúbal, Areias
*+43,2ºC* Amareleja (se fosse a estação antiga era provável o 1º lugar)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Set 2016 às 11:45)

Impressionante... a fazer lembrar com facilidade aqueles lados para a Península Arábica...
O nosso futuro e porque não dizê-lo presente, é isto!...
#mudança_climática


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Set 2016 às 13:01)

O recorde de temperatura foi ontem batido na EMA de Portalegre: *39.9ºc*, o anterior recorde era de *39.5ºc, *isto de Setembro claro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Set 2016 às 13:10)

O que impressiona em Portalegre são as mínimas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2016 às 15:16)

*Dia 05 de Setembro *

*Recordes absolutos da temperatura máxima em Setembro (Normais 71-10):*

Beja: *42,3ºC* (Anterior 42ºC)
Lisboa: *39,2ºC* (Anterior 37,3ºC)
Portalegre: *39,9ºC* (Anterior 39,5ºC)
Setúbal: *42,1ºC* (Anterior 41,3ºC)

*Alguns valores ainda importantes:*

P. Rainha: *36ºC*
Penhas Douradas: *31,8ºC*
Cabo Raso: *30,7ºC*
Sagres: *33,5ºC*

Nova máxima absoluta para Setembro em Portugal: *44,5ºC (Alcácer do Sal)*

*Top Mínimas:*

Portalegre: *28,7ºC*
Foía: *25,9ºC*
Proença-a-Nova: *25,4ºC*
Lisboa (Alvalade): *25,2ºC*
Mínima de *28,7ºC* registada em Portalegre (talvez das mais altas de Setembro)

De salientar que Penhas Douradas teve uma mínima tropical no dia 04 de Setembro, *20,8ºC *(não sei se é comum)

Imagino a quantidade de estações que quebraram o recorde de Setembro, só ontem e hoje deve ser umas quantas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2016 às 20:14)

Martinlongo (Alcoutim) teve uma máxima ontem de 41.5ºC, hoje os dados horários (IPMA) mostram 41.8ºC, deve ter ultrapassado os 42ºC de máxima, Castro Verde deve ter passado dos 43ºC (hoje),


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2016 às 11:34)

Máximas do dia 6 de Setembro, >= 42,0ºC:

*45,0ºC - Lousã, aeródromo*
44,3ºC - Amareleja
44,2ºC - Reguengos, S. P do Corval
43,9ºC - Portel, Oriola
43,8ºC - Castro Verde, N. Corvo
43,7ºC - Alvega
43,5ºC - Elvas
43,3ºC - Beja
43,3ºC - Mora
43,3ºC - Pinhão, Santa Barbára
42,9ºC - Alcoutim, Martim Longo
42,7ºC - Tomar, Valdonas
42,6ºC - Avis, Benavila
42,6ºC - Évora, aeródromo
42,5ºC - Estremoz
42,4ºC - Viana do Alentejo
42,4ºC - Zebreira
42,0ºC - Alvalade
42,0ºC - Santarém, Fonte Boa

Além destas EMA's, outras 17 superaram os 40ºC.


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2016 às 11:50)

Impressionante esses 45ºC na Lousã, praticamente 50% do País talvez até um pouco mais com temperaturas de ou acima dos 40ºC , como disse o colega jonas_87 num post anterior este Verão já entrou em definitivo para a história.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2016 às 12:02)

Ui, 42.9ºC em Martinlongo é de loucos.  Castro Verde, perto dos 44ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2016 às 13:15)

*45,0ºC* na Lousã, sem palavras... é de loucos. 
Ficámos então a *0,7ºC* do recorde deste verão (Montoro,Cordoba)

Os miticos 47,2ºC da Amareleja já estiveram bem mais longe...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2016 às 13:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> *45,0ºC* na Lousã, sem palavras... é de loucos.
> Ficámos então a *0,7ºC* do recorde deste verão (Montoro,Cordoba)
> 
> Os miticos 47,2ºC da Amareleja já estiveram bem mais longe...



Se fosse em Julho, com mais radiação e mais 1 hora de sol, chegava ainda mais longe.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Set 2016 às 13:43)

Podemos confiar nesse valor?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2016 às 13:43)

Os 40,8ºC registados em Fajão,Pampilhosa da Serra(cota 890m!), são tão ou mais escandalosos que os 45,0ºC da Lousã.

Edit: Com isto, acho que tambem respondo a tua questão @Skizzo.
Calor demoniaco.


----------



## blade (7 Set 2016 às 13:48)

Não acredito nesses 45ºc a estação deve estar com alguns problemas nos últimos 7 dias a máxima tem estado 5ºc-2ºc mais quente que Tomar e com uma diferença significativa em relação às estações da zona.


----------



## rozzo (7 Set 2016 às 13:49)

Confesso que acho o valor um bocado suspeito, mas ficaremos sempre na dúvida. Se por um lado valores a rondar os 40º a altitudes de 500m ou mais altas até indiciam que seriam possíveis 45º a níveis bem mais baixos (gradiente adiabático seco é cerca de 1ºC/100m +-), por outro o valor de máxima numa estação amadora na Lousã de "apenas" 42.8ºC deixa-me com algumas suspeitas. Digo isto pois esta estação está mais baixa, em zona mais urbana a 154m, enquanto a do IPMA está num ligeiro planalto no aeródromo perto dos 200m... Mas tanto poderemos estar a falar de valor inflacionado na EMA como poderíamos estar a falar da outra estar num local abrigado/fresco. Podem ser muitas especificidades locais obviamente, e pode ser perfeitamente verdadeiro e localizado o valor da estação do IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2016 às 13:50)

blade disse:


> Não acredito nesses 45ºc a estação deve estar com alguns problemas nos últimos 7 dias a máxima tem estado 5ºc-2ºc mais quente que Tomar e com uma diferença significativa em relação às estações da zona.



Esta estação já tem um histórico de máximas muito elevadas, basta consultar os boletins de anos passados, ou mesmo outros tópicos.
A estação amadora da Lousã, em que o @Lousano é dono,  registou 42,8ºC, possivelmente na zona do aerodromo é mais quente, 2,2ºC não acho nada de extraordinário.É a minha opinião vale o que vale.
Bom seria ouvir testemunhos de membros da Lousã.


----------



## rozzo (7 Set 2016 às 13:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta estação já tem um histórico de máximas muito elevadas, basta consultar os bolentins de anos passados, ou mesmo outros tópicos.
> A estação amadora da Lousã, em que o @Lousano é dono,  registou 42,8ºC, possivelmente na zona do aerodromo é mais quente, 2,2ºC não acho nada de extraordinário.



Eu acho um bocado estranho vendo as localizações confesso. 2ºC mais baixo no centro da Lousã que num planalto fora da localidade, parece-me pouco provável, mas como disse no post atrás, ficaremos na dúvida. Há demasiadas incertezas, tanto reais como de medição para tirarmos a teima num caso destes...

Dá uma olhada no Google Earth à topografia do terreno e onde estão as estações, e vais perceber porque acho meio estranho. 

E obviamente o histórico ser elevado não confirma nem elimina a hipótese de ser problema da estação. A ser problema, poderá já se arrastar há imenso tempo.


----------



## rmsg (7 Set 2016 às 14:04)

Nos anos anteriores o valor da temperatura da EMA da Lousã (localizada no aeródromo) era sempre um pouco mais baixo que a estação da Lousã do Wunderground (Ex. Viufil - Louzan). Este ano, pelo contrário, o valor da EMA da Lousã está sempre acima, uns 2/3 ºC - não sei se houve alguma alteração de posicionamento nalguma estação.


----------



## Snifa (7 Set 2016 às 14:18)

Tambem acho esses 45 ºc da Lousã um bocado altos... 

O facto de ser uma estação oficial não elimina possíveis erros ou  algum mau funcionamento da mesma, além disso a estação fica num planalto e não num vale ou zona habitacional o que torna esse valor ainda mais estranho.

Acredito numa máxima acima dos 40 graus, mas 45ºc já me parece um pouco demais..


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2016 às 14:21)

rozzo disse:


> Eu acho um bocado estranho vendo as localizações confesso. 2ºC mais baixo no centro da Lousã que num planalto fora da localidade, parece-me pouco provável, mas como disse no post atrás, ficaremos na dúvida. Há demasiadas incertezas, tanto reais como de medição para tirarmos a teima num caso destes...
> 
> Dá uma olhada no Google Earth à topografia do terreno e onde estão as estações, e vais perceber porque acho meio estranho.
> 
> E obviamente o histórico ser elevado não confirma nem elimina a hipótese de ser problema da estação. A ser problema, poderá já se arrastar há imenso tempo.



Sim, tens razão, em termos de relevo não têm nada a ver uma com a outra, estive a ver  a distância entre ambas, ronda os 3,8 kms.
Sem duvida, que mais depressa os 45ºC eram atingíveis na estação amadora, até colocava a hipótese de rumos diferentes de vento ,entre as duas estações, mas tal não se  verificiou, talvez seja mesmo falha, o próprio testemunho do @rmsg aponta nesse sentido.

Acho estranho é na altura os 44,8ºC, ter passado em claro,e ninguem duvidou, alias já vão uns anos com valores muito elevados, andámos todos distraidos então. lol


----------



## Skizzo (7 Set 2016 às 14:22)

Eu só perguntei porque achei um valor realmente alto, e normalmente nem ligo muito a essas coisas. Nos fóruns estrangeiros estão sempre a questionar os valores de Elvas, Pinhão e Tomar, mas nunca liguei muito. Agora este da Lousã até a mim me surpreendeu


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2016 às 14:25)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu só perguntei porque achei um valor realmente alto, e normalmente nem ligo muito a essas coisas. Nos fóruns estrangeiros estão sempre a questionar os valores de Elvas, Pinhão e Tomar, mas nunca liguei muito. Agora este da Lousã até a mim me surpreendeu



Fizeste bem em perguntar, sempre deu para ver as coisas com mais atenção, quanto ao resto, é dor de cotovelo, faz parte. lol
É como costumo dizer, se duvidam muito desloquem-se aos sitios, e isso engloba tudo, até mesmo a nortada violenta que assola a minha zona, por exemplo.


----------



## rmsg (7 Set 2016 às 14:52)

Acrescento algo ao que já disse. A zona da Lousã é muito mais quente (em média mais de 5 ºC) e muito mais fria (em média 7/8 ºC) que a zona de Coimbra (referência diária ao longo de muitos anos). Que ninguém duvide de valores muito altos de temperatura nestes dois/três últimos meses. Por exemplo, ontem esteve mesmo muito quente, como em quase todo o país. Dito isto, não posso assegurar que estiveram 45 ºC. Posso sim assegurar que, embora não tendo registado nenhum valor, se não estiveram 45 ºC esteve muito próximo disso.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Set 2016 às 14:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fizeste bem em perguntar, sempre deu para ver as coisas com mais atenção, quanto ao resto, é dor de cotovelo, faz parte. lol
> É como costumo dizer, se duvidam muito desloquem-se aos sitios, e isso engloba tudo, até mesmo a nortada violenta que assola a minha zona, por exemplo.



Por acaso na época tiveram razão com algumas estações que o IPMA acabou por confirmar, como Elvas, Tomar e Beja. E pronto, agora tudo o que seja alto é de desconfiar.


----------



## rmsg (7 Set 2016 às 14:59)

Já agora pergunto: quem faz a acreditação das estações do IPMA?


----------



## Skizzo (7 Set 2016 às 15:14)

Este é o forum de que falo http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/index.php?/forum/143-european-weather-chat/
Participem.


----------



## remember (7 Set 2016 às 15:19)

Boas tenho acompanhado esta situação da Lousâ, mais por curiosidade, não sabia que esta zona era assim tão quente! Depois de ler os ultimos comentários e de verificar as duas estações, existe a diferença de 2.2º C. 
Realmente já alguns dias que se vêm falando da Lousâ mesmo em outros tópicos.


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2016 às 15:27)

Eu acho mais incrível os 40,8ºC de Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão) a 890m de altitude, que propriamente os 45,0ºC da Lousã. 
Ainda para mais porque a estação de Pampilhosa está no alto da serra. Totalmente exposta.

Das duas uma, ou ambas as estações estão inflacionadas, ou então naquela região (Lousã - Pampilhosa) o dia de ontem foi mesmo extremo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2016 às 16:29)

Não se esqueçam da humidade, *9%* de humidade na Lousã e sabemos que é afetada pelo* efeito de foehn*. Se no topo de Pampilhosa se registaram mais de 40ºC, então é compreensível a temperatura da Lousã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2016 às 16:48)

*Dia 06 de Setembro*

Top Mínimas:

Portalegre: *28,2ºC*
Proença-a-Nova: *26,5ºC*
Zebreira: *26,1ºC*
Foía:* 26ºC *(estamos a falar de uma estação a elevada altitude)
Castelo Branco: *25,1ºC
*
Recordes absolutos de temperatura máxima | Setembro (71-10):

Beja: *43,3ºC *(Anterior 42ºC)
Bragança: *37,9ºC* (Anterior 37,7ºC)
Braga: *40,1ºC* (Anterior: 38,5ºC)
Castelo Branco: *41,4ºC* (Anterior: 40,2ºC)
Portalegre: *41,3ºC* (Anterior: 39,5ºC)
Vila Real: *39,1ºC* (Anterior: 38,3ºC)
Viseu: *39,9ºC* (Anterior: 39,6ºC)

Já são 9 capitais de distrito a bater recorde, imagino que na rede do IPMA os recordes ultrapassa a casa das dezenas.

Outros factos:


Praticamente todo o país acima dos *30ºC*
*45 estações* acima dos *39,5ºC* (Praticamente metade da rede IPMA)
Penhas Douradas: *32,5ºC* (Alguém sabe o recorde?)
Facilmente se considera o* dia mais quente do ano*.


----------



## rmsg (7 Set 2016 às 17:06)

Vila Real tem um recorde de 41,4 ºC em 23 Julho de 1945 (antiga estação de 1941 a 1992)
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2016 às 17:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alguém que confirme o recorde absoluto de Vila Real! É estranho se for em Setembro




As normais de Vila Real não são para a estação de Vila Real (cidade), o que significa que em termos de comparação com as normais, o valor para Vila Real a ter em conta é os 39,1ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2016 às 17:13)

AnDré disse:


> As normais de Vila Real não são para a estação de Vila Real (cidade), o que significa que em termos de comparação com as normais, o valor para Vila Real a ter em conta é os 39,1ºC.


Mas as coordenadas nas normais apontam para Vila Real (cidade)


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2016 às 17:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *Dia 06 de Setembro*
> 
> Top Mínimas:
> 
> ...


Só no espaço de 2 dias( 2ª feira e ontem )a estação de Portalegre bateu 2 vezes o recorde, é mais um recorde para juntar á conta


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2016 às 19:42)

*TEMPO EXTREMAMENTE QUENTE EM SETEMBRO DE 2016 6 DE SETEMBRO – DIA MAIS QUENTE DO ANO*






2016-09-07 (IPMA)



A localização de um anticiclone sobre a Península Ibérica e Norte de África, estendendo-se na vertical aos vários níveis da troposfera e orientado no sentido Sul – Norte, originou o transporte de ar muito quente do interior da Península Ibérica e Norte de África, o reforço do aquecimento do ar devido à forte subsidência (descida) do ar e vento fraco.

Esta situação meteorológica originou a intensificação do aquecimento do ar junto ao solo verificando-se valores da temperatura do ar extremamente elevados, em especial na região sudoeste da Península Ibérica.

Nos dias 5 e 6 registaram-se valores de temperatura média do ar muito elevados em Portugal continental, sendo o dia* 6 de setembro o mais quente do ano*, com uma temperatura média de *29.2 °C*, valor superior aos registados nos dias 8 e 7 de agosto, com 28.7 e 28.6 °C, respetivamente.

No dia 6 os valores médios da temperatura máxima, *38.6 °C*, e mínima, *19.8 °C*, foram também os mais altos deste ano.

Nos dias 5 e 6 de setembro foram ultrapassados os anteriores maiores valores da temperatura máxima para o mês de setembro em *73% das estações* (total de 82 estações): 17% no dia 5 e 56% no dia 6. De destacar que em 24% das estações foram ultrapassados no dia 6 os maiores valores de temperatura máxima registados no dia 5.

De referir também os valores muito altos da temperatura mínima, que ultrapassaram os maiores valores anteriormente observados nas estações de Vila Real, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Évora, Beja e Vila Real de Santo António.

De salientar a ocorrência de uma onda de calor, com início no final de agosto ou 1 de setembro, em grande parte das regiões do Norte e Centro e interior do Alentejo.

Relatório: http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/clima/tempo-quente-1a6-09-2016.pdf

Tabela dos recordes de Setembro:


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2016 às 20:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *TEMPO EXTREMAMENTE QUENTE EM SETEMBRO DE 2016 6 DE SETEMBRO – DIA MAIS QUENTE DO ANO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Algumas coisas sobre a tabela:


O IPMA considera a capital de distrito de Viseu a estação de Viseu (Aeródromo), que atingiu os *38,8ºC*, mas nas normais climatológicas a máxima absoluta de Viseu(Cidade) é *39,6ºC.* Confusão entre estações?
O IPMA desconsidera os *44,2ºC* de recorde absoluto de Évora?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2016 às 20:13)

Falando da EMA de Lousã, a ser verdade que a estação está com alguma anomalia, pode muito bem desaparecer do mapa, conforme aconteceu não há muito tempo com a estação de Tomar(Valdonas).


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2016 às 20:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Algumas coisas sobre a tabela:
> 
> 
> O IPMA considera a capital de distrito de Viseu a estação de Viseu (Aeródromo), que atingiu os *38,8ºC*, mas nas normais climatológicas a máxima absoluta de Viseu(Cidade) é *39,6ºC.* Confusão entre estações?
> O IPMA desconsidera os *44,2ºC* de recorde absoluto de Évora?



Na década de 90, com a instalação das EMAs, houve uma série de instalações em aeródromos, como é o caso de Vila Real e Viseu. Por se tratarem de estações recentes, ainda não têm "normais" - são necessários 30 anos de observações.

As normais de Viseu que aparecem na página do IPMA são de uma estação que deixou de estar em funcionamento. O mesmo se passa com Vila Real.
Nessa tabela o IPMA apenas tem em conta dos valores registados em Vila Real aeródromo e Viseu aeródromo, deixando de fora os valores das cidades.
Talvez porque a localização dessas estações sejam ainda mais recentes, e não haja um histórico de dados assim tão grande.

Com Évora passa-se exactamente a mesma coisa. Os 44,2ºC foram registados noutra estação que há/havia em Évora. Os 42,6ºC da tabela referem-se a Évora aeródromo, em funcionamento desde 1995.

Quando se mudam as estações de lugar, gera-se sempre um problema. O mais actual e mediático é o da Amareleja.

Destaque ainda para os *41,4ºC* da Tapada da Ajuda, em Lisboa, que esteve muitos anos desaparecida, e voltou recentemente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2016 às 21:37)

AnDré disse:


> Na década de 90, com a instalação das EMAs, houve uma série de instalações em aeródromos, como é o caso de Vila Real e Viseu. Por se tratarem de estações recentes, ainda não têm "normais" - são necessários 30 anos de observações.
> 
> As normais de Viseu que aparecem na página do IPMA são de uma estação que deixou de estar em funcionamento. O mesmo se passa com Vila Real.
> Nessa tabela o IPMA apenas tem em conta dos valores registados em Vila Real aeródromo e Viseu aeródromo, deixando de fora os valores das cidades.
> ...


Obrigado pela explicação! 

Já agora, porque é que a da Amareleja mudou de lugar?


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2016 às 22:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação!
> 
> Já agora, porque é que a da Amareleja mudou de lugar?



Penso que estava constantemente a ser vandalizada. E como tal houve a necessidade de a instalar numa propriedade privada onde ficasse mais protegida.


----------



## Fil (8 Set 2016 às 02:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Penhas Douradas: *32,5ºC* (Alguém sabe o recorde?)



Bateu o recorde, o anterior era de 32,1ºC a 08/Set/1988.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2016 às 09:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Falando da EMA de Lousã, a ser verdade que a estação está com alguma anomalia, pode muito bem desaparecer do mapa, conforme aconteceu não há muito tempo com a estação de Tomar(Valdonas).



Quando tinha feito este post, nem tinha reparado que desligaram a estação da Lousã.
Assim sendo, vai de encontro ao que tinha dito.


----------



## remember (8 Set 2016 às 09:53)

Bom dia, por acaso também tinha verificado isso, o que quererá dizer este desaparecimento?


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Set 2016 às 10:05)

O IPMA já elaborou um relatório acerca do episódio de calor extremo dos últimos dias.

TEMPO EXTREMAMENTE QUENTE EM SETEMBRO DE 2016 6 DE SETEMBRO – DIA MAIS QUENTE DO ANO






2016-09-07 (IPMA)



A localização de um anticiclone sobre a Península Ibérica e Norte de África, estendendo-se na vertical aos vários níveis da troposfera e orientado no sentido Sul – Norte, originou o transporte de ar muito quente do interior da Península Ibérica e Norte de África, o reforço do aquecimento do ar devido à forte subsidência (descida) do ar e vento fraco.

Esta situação meteorológica originou a intensificação do aquecimento do ar junto ao solo verificando-se valores da temperatura do ar extremamente elevados, em especial na região sudoeste da Península Ibérica.

Nos dias 5 e 6 registaram-se valores de temperatura média do ar muito elevados em Portugal continental, sendo o dia 6 de setembro o mais quente do ano, com uma temperatura média de 29.2 °C, valor superior aos registados nos dias 8 e 7 de agosto, com 28.7 e 28.6 °C, respetivamente.

No dia 6 os valores médios da temperatura máxima, 38.6 °C, e mínima, 19.8 °C, foram também os mais altos deste ano.

Nos dias 5 e 6 de setembro foram ultrapassados os anteriores maiores valores da temperatura máxima para o mês de setembro em 73% das estações (total de 82 estações): 17% no dia 5 e 56% no dia 6. De destacar que em 24% das estações foram ultrapassados no dia 6 os maiores valores de temperatura máxima registados no dia 5.

De referir também os valores muito altos da temperatura mínima, que ultrapassaram os maiores valores anteriormente observados nas estações de Vila Real, Guarda, Castelo Branco, Lisboa, Évora, Beja e Vila Real de Santo António.

De salientar a ocorrência de uma onda de calor, com início no final de agosto ou 1 de setembro, em grande parte das regiões do Norte e Centro e interior do Alentejo.



Consultar relatório.




*Imagens associadas*




Figura 2 -Previsão do modelo do ECMWF válida para 24h desde o dia 06 set. 2016 00UTC




Figura 3 - Evolução diária da média da temperatura do ar em Portugal continental, observada de 1 de agosto a 6 de setembro de 2016 (Tmax, Tmédia e Tmin designam, respetivamente, temperatura máxima, média e mínima)
http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/clima/tempo-quente-1a6-09-2016.pdf


----------



## belem (8 Set 2016 às 10:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fizeste bem em perguntar, sempre deu para ver as coisas com mais atenção, quanto ao resto, é dor de cotovelo, faz parte. lol
> É como costumo dizer, se duvidam muito desloquem-se aos sitios, e isso engloba tudo, até mesmo a nortada violenta que assola a minha zona, por exemplo.



Se fosse esse o único problema desse forum, estávamos nós bem...

Os valores que foram registados nessas localidades, estão bem dentro do esperado e até deverão estar ainda bem longe do que é registado nas zonas mais quentes das grandes bacias do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana.


----------



## rmsg (8 Set 2016 às 11:12)

A estação da Lousã (IPMA) está novamente a funcionar.


----------



## remember (8 Set 2016 às 12:32)

rmsg disse:


> A estação da Lousã (IPMA) está novamente a funcionar.



Aparentemente esteve desligada durante 12h!
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Lousã (Aeródromo)


----------



## criz0r (8 Set 2016 às 13:30)

Voltando ao tema da Estação da Lousã não tenho o conhecimento necessário da zona em questão onde a mesma se encontra para poder duvidar da sua fiabilidade no entanto, não tenho qualquer tipo de dúvidas e falo por experiência própria que as regiões envolventes do Vale do Tejo desde Abrantes até provavelmente V.V de Ródão em cenários de calor extremo como os de 2ª e 3ª feira atinjam valores de 45ºC ou mais. E só tenho pena de frequentar esta região sazonalmente porque caso contrário já lá teria uma estação instalada e dissipava algumas dúvidas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2016 às 14:21)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O IPMA já elaborou um relatório acerca do episódio de calor extremo dos últimos dias.
> 
> TEMPO EXTREMAMENTE QUENTE EM SETEMBRO DE 2016 6 DE SETEMBRO – DIA MAIS QUENTE DO ANO
> 
> ...



Já tinha colocado há alguns posts atrás!


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Set 2016 às 15:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já tinha colocado há alguns posts atrás!



Off-Topic: Ups, ando algo distraído...  Devo ter os neurónios torrados após tanto calor...


----------



## Skizzo (9 Set 2016 às 13:37)

Reparei que na tabela do IPMA não mencionaram o valor da Lousã


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2016 às 15:55)

Skizzo disse:


> Reparei que na tabela do IPMA não mencionaram o valor da Lousã


Está na 2ª coluna, é logo o primeiro valor.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Set 2016 às 21:39)

*Boletim climático de Agosto:* http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...gtWDwc/cli_20160801_20160831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Algumas coisas a sublinhar:

Foi o Agosto com a temperatura máxima mais alta desde 1931, igualando Agosto de 2003
O maior valor da temperatura mínima do ar, 27.9 °C ocorreu em Lisboa/Geofísico na madrugada do dia 7 e igualou o anterior máximo registado em 2/8/2003
Em relação à precipitação o mês de agosto foi muito seco na generalidade do território, o total mensal de precipitação foi apenas cerca 30% do normal.







Mapa da precipitação parece uma obra de arte  Arco-íris nas Penhas Douradas:






Situação de Seca agrava-se para Faro:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2016 às 16:45)

Um mapa importante que esteve de fora do boletim climatológico:

Percentagem de água no Solo no final de Agosto


----------



## rbsmr (24 Set 2016 às 21:51)

Terminado o Verão fiz um balanço dos valores registados na minha estação amadora:
Começando pela temperatura média do ar a mesma situou-se em quase 21ºC (20.7ºC), o que representa um valor elevado comparado com os anos anteriores (no Verão de 2015 foi de 19,5ºC)
A temperatura mais alta registada, durante este período, foi de 37,4ºC no dia 7 de Agosto, não coincidindo com o dia mais quente do ano no restante território do Continente. (Verão de 2015 foi de 34.8ºC)
Durante o Verão de 2016 registei duas noites tropicais.A velocidade média do vento situou-se nos 7.4 km/h, com o valor da rajada máxima a situar-se nos 54.7 km/h e o valor diário máximo nos 43.4 km/h, predominando, durante este período, de Sudoeste.
Quanto à precipitação esta concentrou-se, essencialmente, nos dias 13 e 16 de Setembro, acumulando cerca de 16mm dos 20mm registados, durante o período de 21 de Junho a 22 de Setembro.
A humidade relativa do ar, no seu valor médio, situou-se nos 77.8% (contra o valor de 80.7%, no Verão de 2015) e o valor mais baixo nos 18% (igualou o valor de 2015).
Finalmente a pressão atmosférica registou um valor máximo de 1024.9hpa e um valor mínimo de 1009.7 hpa.


----------



## blade (7 Out 2016 às 20:09)

Acabou de sair o boletim de Setembro http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=cli&cmbTema=pcl&idDep=cli&idTema=pcl&curAno=-1


----------



## DaniFR (7 Out 2016 às 22:14)

Os 45ºC registados na estação da Lousã foram considerados válidos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2016 às 00:05)

*Ano Hidrológico 15/16:*

Na generalidade do território foi um bom ano, apenas o Sul é que continua a sofrer com contínuas secas:






*Mapa da Seca:*

Lá está, já era esperado um agravamento. Esperemos que a 2ª quinzena de Outubro colabore, senão temos problemas...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2016 às 09:24)

DaniFR disse:


> Os 45ºC registados na estação da Lousã foram considerados válidos.



Agora sim, não há que duvidar,valor brutal!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2016 às 13:07)

As grandes amplitudes térmicas vão se fazendo sentir um pouco por todo o lado e registadas pelas estações do IPMA
Alguns exemplos,mais expressivos.

Ontem (07-10-2016)

Mirandela:* 3,5ºC* / *29,8ºC  AT: 26,3ºC*
Oriola, Portel*:** 5ºC / 29,5ºC AT: 24,5*
Carrazeda de Ansiães:* 0,6ºC* / *24,9ºC AT: 24,3ºC*
Aldeia Souto (Quinta Lageosa)*: 5ºC / 29,2ºC AT: 24,2ºC*
Miranda do Douro:* 2,6ºC / 26,4ºC AT: 23,8ºC*
Chaves(Aeródromo): *3,7ºC* / *27,1ºC AT: 23,4ºC*


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2016 às 15:06)

A validação dos 45ºC registados na estação da Lousã é um erro colossal, não há nenhuma explicação do ponto de vista cientifico para esse registo para além dum erro nos sensores. Já no ano passado houve certos registos anormais, se não estou em erro, em Beja por exemplo, em que era facilmente demonstrável o erro analisando e comparando dados, mas depois o IPMA também validou os registos. Quando se chega a este ponto em que se validam dados que não fazem grande sentido, é todo um edifício de credibilidade que se desmorona, e boa parte das pessoas deixa de confiar nos dados.


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2016 às 15:16)

Vince disse:


> A validação dos 45ºC registados na estação da Lousã é um erro colossal, não há nenhuma explicação do ponto de vista cientifico para esse registo para além dum erro nos sensores. Já no ano passado houve certos registos anormais, se não estou em erro, em Beja por exemplo, em que era facilmente demonstrável o erro analisando e comparando dados, mas depois o IPMA também validou os registos. Quando se chega a este ponto em que se validam dados que não fazem grande sentido, é todo um edifício de credibilidade que se desmorona, e boa parte das pessoas deixa de confiar nos dados.


Sou da mesma opinião,  algo me parece excessivo nestes 45 graus da Lousã  e validados pelo IPMA...


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2016 às 15:26)

Não sei que tem de tão estranho, se repararem Lousã é sempre das estações mais quentes daquela zona, mesmo nesta altura é bastante mais quente do que as estações ao lado. Naquele dia aquela zona aqueceu mesmo muito.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2016 às 15:35)

É bom relembrar os 40,8ºC registados à cota 890 mts  nesse mesmo dia, estação do IPMA Fajão-Pampilhosa da Serra.
Estranhamente, ninguém contrariou esse valor, tratando-se de um registo impressionante, ofuscado pelo registo da Lousã.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2016 às 15:39)

É preciso perceberes um pouco de física atmosférica, se os 45º fossem registados em estações como Águeda ou Monção, eu até daria o benefício da dúvida.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2016 às 15:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> É bom relembrar os 40,8ºC registados à cota 890 mts  nesse mesmo dia, estação do IPMA Fajão-Pampilhosa da Serra.
> Estranhamente, ninguém contrariou esse valor, tratando-se de um registo impressionante, ofuscado pelo registo da Lousã.



Entre os 41º da Pampilhosa e os 45º na Lousã vai um grande mundo de diferença, fazes ideia da quantidade de energia que é necessária para elevar 1º a temperatura na atmosfera?  A partir de certo ponto, é exponencial.


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2016 às 16:53)

Então explica como mesmo agora se reparares é sempre a estação mais quente daquela zona, tal como Monção é naquela zona, tal como Pinhão é naquela zona, etc.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2016 às 19:44)

Não sou eu nem tu que têm que dar explicações, é no IPMA que tem que fazer o trabalho de casa. Há pessoas que acompanham o clima de Portugal há décadas e sabem porque é que esse registo não faz sentido.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Out 2016 às 22:04)

Se duvidarmos deste valor, e partindo do principio que os sensores estão instalados segundo as normas, então deixamos de confiar também nos das outras estações. Quem me garante que os valores de temperatura de Tomar são verdadeiros? Ou a precipitação de Luzim? Será que as mínimas das Dunas de Mira ou da Praia da Rainha não são apenas erros dos sensores!?


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2016 às 22:27)

Vince disse:


> Entre os 41º da Pampilhosa e os 45º na Lousã vai um grande mundo de diferença, fazes ideia da quantidade de energia que é necessária para elevar 1º a temperatura na atmosfera?  A partir de certo ponto, é exponencial.



A diferença é significativa,normal que seja, mas para mim os 41ºC a 900 metros de altitude é claro indicativo de calor extremo naquele dia.
Elevar 1ºC de temperatura não acho nada de extraordinário, por exemplo podemos ver os registos de estações instaladas em topos e fundos de vale e observar diferenças das T.máximas entre os dois pontos. A orografia não pode ser posta de lado.


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2016 às 22:43)

DaniFR disse:


> Se duvidarmos deste valor, e partindo do principio que os sensores estão instalados segundo as normas, então deixamos de confiar também nos das outras estações. Quem me garante que os valores de temperatura de Tomar são verdadeiros? Ou a precipitação de Luzim? Será que as mínimas das Dunas de Mira ou da Praia da Rainha não são apenas erros dos sensores!?



Mas é precisamente por isso, do conhecimento do local, do tipo de fenómenos atmosféricos que podem ocorrer em determinados locais, que esse registo da Lousã não faz sentido.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2016 às 22:52)

DaniFR disse:


> Se duvidarmos deste valor, e partindo do principio que os sensores estão instalados segundo as normas, então deixamos de confiar também nos das outras estações. Quem me garante que os valores de temperatura de Tomar são verdadeiros? Ou a precipitação de Luzim? Será que as mínimas das Dunas de Mira ou da Praia da Rainha não são apenas erros dos sensores!?



Raramente se questionam as mínimas, pois sabemos que são locais de forte inversão, mas a estação de Dunas de Mira é possivelmente a que reúne menos condições(aparentemente) para ter mínimas tão baixas.Facilmente podíamos não acreditar naqueles valores.


----------



## rozzo (8 Out 2016 às 23:22)

A verdade em relação ao valor da Lousã é que nunca saberemos se é certo ou não, a não ser que entretanto haja alguma manutenção e haja uma mudança clara..
Mas eu digo já que se tivesse de apostar com a garantia que depois saberia a resposta, não hesitava em arriscar dizer que é errado. Infelizmente não há muitas estações para comparar, mas mesmo assim, o valor de outra estação na Lousã, amadora, geralmente mais vulnerável a exageros, 2/3 graus mais baixa, apesar de estar a menor cota...? Logo esse diz muito. Além do apagão na estação depois do zumzum.
Mas nunca teremos certeza. Mas como diz o Vince, coisas destas, como outras passadas que foram validadas, e sei com toda a certeza que com erros grosseiros, não deixam muita confiança, para não dizer pouca...


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2016 às 09:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> É bom relembrar os 40,8ºC registados à cota 890 mts  nesse mesmo dia, estação do IPMA Fajão-Pampilhosa da Serra.
> Estranhamente, ninguém contrariou esse valor, tratando-se de um registo impressionante, ofuscado pelo registo da Lousã.



A mim saltou logo à vista os 40,8ºC de Fajão. Até o disse aqui:



Vince disse:


> Entre os 41º da Pampilhosa e os 45º na Lousã vai um grande mundo de diferença, fazes ideia da quantidade de energia que é necessária para elevar 1º a temperatura na atmosfera?  A partir de certo ponto, é exponencial.



Não conheço o local da instalação da estação da Lousã, mas a da Pampilhosa da Serra está aqui:












Mesmo no topo de uma das vertentes da serra, à mesma cota que os parques eólicos.
Daí ser tantas vezes a estação do interior com maior velocidade média do vento. E rajada também.

40,8ºC a essa altitude e com toda essa exposição, é no mínimo de estranhar.
Ainda para mais quando estações ao redor como Proença a Nova e Fundão, a cotas muito inferiores, não atingiram esse valor.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2016 às 11:05)

DaniFR disse:


> Se duvidarmos deste valor, e partindo do principio que os sensores estão instalados segundo as normas, então deixamos de confiar também nos das outras estações. .. Ou a precipitação de Luzim? ...



Sou suspeito em relação à *EMA de Luzim-Penafiel*.
No que toca ao udómetro, os registo de precipitação de 0,1 ou 0,2 mm que por vezes aparecem, devem-se a prováveis oscilações do poste onde se encontra o sensor devido ao vento.
Há uma terminologia inglesa para o fenómeno: "Vortex_shedding" - ver na wikipédia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vortex_shedding.
Como tal, tentei enrolar em hélice o fio do sensor no tubo (reparem por exemplo nalgumas torres da petrogal ou outras empresas - algumas das torres tem estruturas circulares\helicoidais na zona terminal permitindo evitar a *oscilação harmónica*), e o que é certo é que desde esse momento não mais a estação registou esse tipo de precipitação com tempo seco.

Para quem tem postes\tubos altos, redondos, a suportar sensores pesados, tipo os da Davis, recomendo que o façam (bastam os 20% terminais do tubo) - evitarão as oscilações, ainda que com ventos fracos, que por vezes alteram os dados dos sensores de chuva e de vento. Nalguns casos quase que deixa de ser necessário amarrar os postes com vários cabos de aço. 



AnDré disse:


> ... mas a da Pampilhosa da Serra está aqui:..


Um pormenor chamou-me a atenção: o termo-higrómetro está *muito próximo do painel solar*.
Será que o calor\luz solar irradiados pelo painel afecta o sensor? Eu nunca colocaria um sensor tão próximo de uma painel desses...


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2016 às 14:21)

AnDré disse:


> A mim saltou logo à vista os 40,8ºC de Fajão. Até o disse aqui:



Sim a minha reacção foi igual a tua, comentei na pagina anterior.
É mau pensar que as estações estão a debitar dados errados, sendo verdade, qualquer dia não se acredita em nada.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2016 às 15:44)

Finalizada a 1ª quinzena do presente mês, deixo aqui o resumo das temperaturas minimas, em alguns locais de inversão da rede IPMA.



picture uploader


----------



## Nickname (16 Out 2016 às 16:53)

Também faço alguns registos, não apenas de lugares de inversões, outras médias de mínimas baixas até agora:
Viseu(cidade): 7.9ºC
Bragança: 7.7ºC
Moimenta da Beira: 7.7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2016 às 11:44)

Precipitação acumulada das 10h de ontem às 10h de hoje:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2016 às 12:32)

Rega bastante generosa a de ontem, na região Sul (dado o seu historial).


----------



## 1337 (26 Out 2016 às 10:22)

Ontem a EMA de Ponte de Lima foi mesmo a mais quente do país, com 26ºC . Das raras vezes que fico em primeiro no rank


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2016 às 16:22)

*"Mini-onda de calor" | Comparação com a média da temperatura máxima das normais 71-00*

27 de Outubro:

Amareleja - *32,1ºC (mais quente da Europa)*
Pegões - *31,8ºC*
Setúbal - *31,5ºC (+8,5ºC)*
Alcácer do Sal - *31,4ºC*
Porto, Massarelos - *31ºC (+10,6ºC)*
Portel - *30,9ºC*
Rio Maior -* 30,8ºC*
Dunas de Mira - *30,5ºC*
Ponte de Lima - *30,4ºC*
Viana do Castelo - *30,2ºC (+9,5ºC)
*
28 de Outubro:

Rio Maior - *32,5ºC (mais quente da Europa)*
Dunas de Mira - *32,3ºC *
Pegões - *32,3ºC*
Santarém - *32,2ºC  (+9,5ºC)*
Alcobaça - *31,3ºC*
Alcácer do Sal - *31,3ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2016 às 22:32)

*Informação recebida hoje via e-mail do IPMA acerca do Tornado de Olhão
*
O tornado que assolou a cidade de Olhão e a zona de Santa Catarina, no passado dia 24/10/2016, foi classificado pelo IPMA, como um tornado EF1 com rajadas de 150 km/h. O comunicado sairá nos próximos dias. O tornado percorreu cerca de 15.5 quilómetros a uma velocidade de 45 km/h.


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2016 às 08:33)

Temperaturas às 7 h de hoje na rede do IPMA, Miranda do Douro foi aos negativos e  a liderar com *-0.5 ºc* 

Esta zona do planalto Mirandês é um autêntico " frigorífico". 

Não é uma entrada fria significativa, contudo já tem o mérito de baixar as temperaturas para valores outonais.

Nas próximas madrugadas mais estações deverão ir aos negativos:


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2016 às 11:00)

De novo Miranda do Douro a estação mais fria da rede IPMA com *-2* ºc ás  7 h de hoje:


----------



## james (7 Nov 2016 às 11:15)

Snifa disse:


> Temperaturas às 7 h de hoje na rede do IPMA, Miranda do Douro foi aos negativos e  a liderar com *-0.5 ºc*
> 
> Esta zona do planalto Mirandês é um autêntico " frigorífico".
> 
> ...




O planalto mirandês, além de ser uma relíquia em termos de património natural e cultural, é também a nossa região mais fria, onde o clima mais se aproxima do clima temperado com influência continental. 
Se não estou em erro, é de lá o record ( não oficial) da temperatura mais baixa de sempre em Portugal, cerca de 20 graus negativos nos anos 50. 

Eu já lá estive com um sincelo daqueles fortes e é impressionante. Além da visibilidade nula, o frio é impressionante. É capaz de ser a única região portuguesa onde se pode morrer com o frio de forma direta.


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2016 às 11:20)

james disse:


> O planalto mirandês, além de ser uma relíquia em termos de património natural e cultural, é também a nossa região mais fria, onde o clima mais se aproxima do clima temperado com influência continental.
> Se não estou em erro, é de lá o record ( não oficial) da temperatura mais baixa de sempre em Portugal, cerca de 20 graus negativos nos anos 50.
> 
> Eu já lá estive com um sincelo daqueles fortes e é impressionante. Além da visibilidade nula, o frio é impressionante. É capaz de ser a única região portuguesa onde se pode morrer com o frio de forma direta.



Sim, é uma zona extremamente fria no Inverno, é também a zona mais continental e afastada do mar de Portugal.

Sei que ( segundo o IPMA) existe um record de *- 16,0 °C*  nas Penhas da Saúde 04/02/1954.






O valor mínimo oficial  de Miranda não consta no site do IPMA...

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/extremos.clima/index.jsp?page=extreme_co.xml


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Nov 2016 às 11:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> "Mini-onda de calor" | Comparação com a média da temperatura máxima das normais 71-00



@guisilva5000 era original comparar esses valores de dia 27 e 28 com as temperaturas de hoje e amanhã, principalmente no que toca às mínimas


----------



## james (7 Nov 2016 às 11:25)

Snifa disse:


> De novo Miranda do Douro a estação mais fria da rede IPMA com *-2* ºc ás  7 h de hoje:



É interessante notar que, nestas situações de entradas de Norte,  atingem - se valores de temperaturas, especialmente as mínimas, bastante baixas no Litoral Norte. Que rivalizam mesmo com as temperaturas em Trás - Os - Montes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2016 às 23:17)

*Outubro*

Bem, mais um boletim climatológico, 4º mês consecutivo considerado quente e seco.

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...qRmIts/cli_20161001_20161031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

Interessante como há cada vez menos meses de Outubro com temperaturas abaixo da média, principalmente quanto à temperatura máxima, pelo gráfico +- desde 2005 que a temperatura máxima está na média ou acima desta.

Apenas o território interior e grande parte do Sul conseguiu atingir ou ultrapassar os 100% de pluviosidade de acordo com a média. É interessante ver que a Estremadura teve dos acumulados mais baixos do país, nem chegou a 50% da pluviosidade. Boas notícias para o Sul, o problema é que podem permanecer as secas prolongadas, mas não agoiremos agora.

Terminando com as más notícias, o índice de seca considerou quase 2/3 do território em condição de seca fraca. Ainda não estamos mal, esperemos que Novembro não piore esta seca, já vamos com 5 meses consecutivos abaixo da média.


----------



## Snifa (8 Nov 2016 às 08:41)

Pelo terceiro dia consecutivo, Miranda do Douro é a estação do IPMA que lidera o top mínimas mais baixas, às 7 h de hoje seguia com uns gélidos  *-3.3 ºc 





*
Penso que será a grande vencedora deste pequeno evento de frio


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2016 às 09:44)

Snifa disse:


> Pelo terceiro dia consecutivo, Miranda do Douro é a estação do IPMA que lidera o top mínimas mais baixas, às 7 h de hoje seguia com uns gélidos  *-3.3 ºc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madrugada bem gelada por terras de Miranda, a destacar também e mais uma vez a forte inversão na Praia da Rainha (desceu aos 3,7ºC), ver se consigo tirar um tempo para investigar melhor esta estação.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2016 às 10:29)

Ontem, foi então a madrugada mais fria deste outono-inverno.

Temperaturas mínimas < = *0,0ºC*

Miranda do Douro:* -3,8ºC*
Bragança: *-2,4ºC*
Mirandela: *-2,1ºC*
Martim Rei,Sabugal:* -1,7ºC*
Cabeceiras de Basto: *-1,2ºC*
Penhas Douradas:* -1,1ºC*
Chaves (Aerodromo): *-1,0ºC*
Viseu: *-1,0ºC*
Dunas de Mira:* -1,0ºC*
Guarda: *-0,5ºC*
Luzim:* -0,4ºC*
Arouca: *-0,3ºC*
Oriola,Portel: *-0,2ºC*
Alvega: *-0,1ºC*
Merelim,Braga: *-0,1ºC*
Lousã(Aerodrómo):* -0,1ºC*

A geada apareceu de norte a sul.
Perspectiva geral.


gifs upload

Dados de estações amadoras do Wunderground com mínimas igualmente baixas

Aerodromo de Seia- Pinhanços: *-2,9ºC*
Vidago,Chaves: *-2,1ºC*
Seiça,Ourém: *-1,7ºC*
Varzea da Serra,Tarouca: *-1,7ºC*
Briteiros,Braga: *-1,0ºC*
Povoa de Sobrinhos, Viseu: *-0,9ºC*
Vouzela,Viseu: *-0,7ºC*
Outeiro Seco,Chaves: *-0,4ºC*
Ermida,Tondela: *-0,4ºC*
Lousã: *-0,3ºC*
Grandais,Bragança: *-0,1ºC*
Tomar: *-0,1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2016 às 10:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Miranda do Corvo:* -3,8ºC*



Miranda do Douro


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2016 às 10:34)

Snifa disse:


> Miranda do Douro



Ups LOL obrigado pela correcção.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2016 às 10:38)

criz0r disse:


> Madrugada bem gelada por terras de Miranda, a destacar também e mais uma vez a forte inversão na Praia da Rainha (desceu aos 3,7ºC), ver se consigo tirar um tempo para investigar melhor esta estação.



Boas Criz0r,

A mínima caiu aos 1,6ºC.


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2016 às 11:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Criz0r,
> 
> A mínima caiu aos 1,6ºC.



Bom dia Jonas, inversão brutal dessa estação, mais curiosidade me desperta para investigar o local, não irá passar do fim do ano com toda a certeza  .


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2016 às 12:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, foi então a madrugada mais fria deste outono-inverno.
> 
> Temperaturas mínimas < = *0,0ºC*
> 
> ...



Já agora acrescento as mínimas da MeteoCovilha da estação da Torre:

07/11: *-4,2ºC*
08/11: *-5,6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2016 às 14:26)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia Jonas, inversão brutal dessa estação, mais curiosidade me desperta para investigar o local, não irá passar do fim do ano com toda a certeza  .



Depois partilha as fotos e mais informações, olhando para carta militar / google earth a norte da estação assim como sul da mesma ha mais altitude embora estejamos a falar em diferenças mínimas, podem ser suficientes para o ar frio se fixar. Basicamente vem ar frio da arriba fossil a este, a norte e sul, ou seja 3 fluxos ar de frio que se juntam, e fixam na zona da estação.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2016 às 14:29)

james disse:


> O planalto mirandês, além de ser uma relíquia em termos de património natural e cultural, é também a nossa região mais fria, onde o clima mais se aproxima do clima temperado com influência continental.
> Se não estou em erro, é de lá o record ( não oficial) da temperatura mais baixa de sempre em Portugal, cerca de 20 graus negativos nos anos 50.
> .



A estação de Miranda do Douro, da rede do IPMA, tem um valor de -16ºC em janeiro de 1945. Há o registo de -17,5ºC, em 12 de fevereiro de 1983, numa a estação, que não era da rede do IPMA, localizada aqui perto de Bragança.


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2016 às 16:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Depois partilha as fotos e mais informações, olhando para carta militar / google earth a norte da estação assim como sul da mesma ha mais altitude embora estejamos a falar em diferenças mínimas, podem ser suficientes para o ar frio se fixar. Basicamente vem ar frio da arriba fossil a este, a norte e sul, ou seja 3 fluxos ar de frio que se juntam, e fixam na zona da estação.



Portanto se não estou em erro a localização exacta será esta,






Basicamente parece ter duas "paredes" a W/E sendo que a W tem uma imensidão de Arvoredo e a E a Arriba Fóssil, estará exposta maioritariamente a ventos de Norte/Sul e algum fluxo de Este da Arriba que pode muito bem ser a origem das Inversões. Acho que se tiver tempo este fim de semana dou lá uma escapadela.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Nov 2016 às 11:55)

Interessante, encontrei um site que disponibiliza as normais climatológicas para qualquer localidade em 55 países. É interessante que no caso de Portugal por exemplo os valores, ás décimas, variam de local para local (mesmo dentro da mesma freguesia) transparecendo grande exatidão.
Não me parece que todas as localidades disponíveis tenham cobertura de medições, mas dou o benefício da dúvida. Serão alguns destes dados determinados automaticamente através de estimativa de acordo com as coordenadas geográficas como é feito por exemplo para os meteogramas?

http://pt.climate-data.org/country/250/


----------



## rozzo (18 Nov 2016 às 12:28)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Interessante, encontrei um site que disponibiliza as normais climatológicas para qualquer localidade em 55 países. É interessante que no caso de Portugal por exemplo os valores, ás décimas, variam de local para local (mesmo dentro da mesma freguesia) transparecendo grande exatidão.
> Não me parece que todas as localidades disponíveis tenham cobertura de medições, mas dou o benefício da dúvida. Serão alguns destes dados determinados automaticamente através de estimativa de acordo com as coordenadas geográficas como é feito por exemplo para os meteogramas?
> 
> http://pt.climate-data.org/country/250/



Obviamente que serão dados interpolados através das estações existentes...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2016 às 11:02)

Sempre interessantes os dados de Aljezur.
No dia 17 registou a minima mais baixa da rede IPMA, e a 2ª máxima mais elevada.
Extremos:* -0,4ºC* / *23,3ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (22 Nov 2016 às 12:44)

Boas estive a consultar os dados da estação de* Alte *da Drapalg que tomo como referência para o Algarve central e constatei que o mês de Outubro acabou por surpreender nomeadamente o dia 24 com *108,4*mm e total do mês de 147,4mm. Ainda assim o mês só teve 6 dias de precipitação, tendo 5 sido seguidos e depois um dia isolado. 
A estação mais próxima a de São Bartolomeu de Messines/Silves acumulou nesse dia 90,2mm e um total de 125,8mm o que corrobora estes valores.
Foi um dia de trovoadas fortíssimas na zona e lá está de cut-off.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2016 às 18:25)

*20 de Novembro
*
Belos acumulados:






Na estação da Torre (meteocovilha), hoje chegou aos *-6,7ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2016 às 18:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *20 de Novembro
> *
> Belos acumulados:
> 
> ...


No geral até foi um belo dia de chuva...mas é incrível como os locais que mais precisam é onde menos chove, em toda a zona sudeste do país...aquela zona de castro verde/Mértola então nem se fala..


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2016 às 18:57)

joralentejano disse:


> No geral até foi um belo dia de chuva...mas é incrível como os locais que mais precisam é onde menos chove, em toda a zona sudeste do país...aquela zona de castro verde/Mértola então nem se fala..



Verdade. Felizmente o GFS prevê que a frente de Quinta-Feira seja mais forte a Sul, aguardemos.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Nov 2016 às 10:54)

*25 de Novembro
*
Fundão: *102,1mm*
Alcácer do Sal: *70,5mm*
Portalegre: *60,8mm*
Elvas: *53,5mm*
Viana do Alentejo: *48,9mm*
Figueira da Foz: *48,3mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2016 às 14:23)

DaniFR disse:


> *25 de Novembro
> *
> Fundão: *102,1mm*
> Alcácer do Sal: *70,5mm*
> ...


Penhas Douradas deve estar entupida de neve, 1 mm?


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2016 às 14:27)

*Top de rajadas máximas:*

*Dia 24 de Novembro*

Pampilhosa da Serra - 95,8 km/h
Cabo Raso - 81,4 km/h
Cabo Carvoeiro - 80,6 km/h
Lousã - 79,9 km/h

*Dia 25 de Novembro
*
Pampilhosa da Serra - 86,8 km/h
Lisboa (Geofísico) - 82,4 km/h
Cabo Raso - 78,8 km/h
Sines - 76,3 km/h


----------



## frederico (7 Dez 2016 às 13:31)

Devo dizer que este Verao foi o mais quente que tenho memoria, quente e seco no Algarve. Nao tenho numeros que corroborem esta afirmacao mas notei que no sotavento algarvio havia especies adaptadas a seca a secar, nunca tinha visto tal coisa. Havia piornos, agaves, cactos, aloe vera, loureiros, erva cavalinha (um endemismo) a secar, e a amendoeira e a figueira perderam a folha muito mais cedo. 

Como houve muita chuva em Abril e Maio e as temperaturas ja estavam altas houve uma explosao de fungos, nunca vi tantas plantas de jardim ou da horta com fungos. 

Disseram  me que a agua so veio as ribeiras agora no final de Novembro, neste momento o Beliche e Odeleite...

O acumulado no sotavento deve andar entre os 200 e os 250 mm, melhor que o ano passado mas insuficiente...

Vejam as temperaturas das estacoes algarvias do barrocal... um clima claramente ja magrebino... esta na pagina da Direccao Regional de Agricultura.


----------



## james (7 Dez 2016 às 14:16)

frederico disse:


> Devo dizer que este Verao foi o mais quente que tenho memoria, quente e seco no Algarve. Nao tenho numeros que corroborem esta afirmacao mas notei que no sotavento algarvio havia especies adaptadas a seca a secar, nunca tinha visto tal coisa. Havia piornos, agaves, cactos, aloe vera, loureiros, erva cavalinha (um endemismo) a secar, e a amendoeira e a figueira perderam a folha muito mais cedo.
> 
> Como houve muita chuva em Abril e Maio e as temperaturas ja estavam altas houve uma explosao de fungos, nunca vi tantas plantas de jardim ou da horta com fungos.
> 
> ...




Aqui no Norte também foi o verão mais quente e seco de sempre.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2016 às 15:22)

frederico disse:


> Devo dizer que este Verao foi o mais quente que tenho memoria, quente e seco no Algarve.





james disse:


> Aqui no Norte também foi o verão mais quente e seco de sempre.


Resumindo, foi o verão mais quente e seco em todo o país, seco é normal e mesmo assim até não foi dos piores pois ainda choveu qualquer coisa com umas trovoadas principalmente em Julho, costuma acabar com 0mm, no norte é que é normal aparecerem algumas frentes de fraca atividade e mesmo assim este ano foram escassas. Quente também é sempre mas não tanto como este ano, foi pior que 2003 pois penso que nesse ano apenas em Agosto apareceu aquela grande onda de calor. Este ano apareceram várias e de grande duração, era raro o dia que não tinha temperaturas abaixo dos 35ºC aqui  de vez em quando é que aparecia um dia mais fresco mas também era de pouca dura. O mais incrível foi ter o recorde do ano e talvez durante mais alguns anos (só se os próximos continuarem a ser cada vez mais rigorosos mas esperemos que não) em Setembro  (43ºC) autêntica loucura. Infelizmente parece que a tendência do nosso clima é caminhar para isto.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2016 às 15:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Resumindo, foi o verão mais quente e seco em todo o país, seco é normal e mesmo assim até não foi dos piores pois ainda choveu qualquer coisa com umas trovoadas principalmente em Julho, costuma acabar com 0mm, no norte é que é normal aparecerem algumas frentes de fraca atividade e mesmo assim este ano foram escassas. Quente também é sempre mas não tanto como este ano, foi pior que 2003 pois penso que nesse ano apenas em Agosto apareceu aquela grande onda de calor. Este ano apareceram várias e de grande duração, era raro o dia que não tinha temperaturas abaixo dos 35ºC aqui  de vez em quando é que aparecia um dia mais fresco mas também era de pouca dura. O mais incrível foi ter o recorde do ano e talvez durante mais alguns anos (só se os próximos continuarem a ser cada vez mais rigorosos mas esperemos que não) em Setembro  (43ºC) autêntica loucura. Infelizmente parece que a tendência do nosso clima é caminhar para isto.


Nem posso ouvir falar deste verão que passou, acho que nunca tinha sofrido tanto no verão, já não bastavam os dias tórridos eram as noites também, se os Verões continuarem assim estou seriamente a pensar em " cavar daqui para fora", não suporto o calor.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2016 às 15:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nem posso ouvir falar deste verão que passou, acho que nunca tinha sofrido tanto no verão, já não bastavam os dias tórridos eram as noites também, se os Verões continuarem assim estou seriamente a pensar em " cavar daqui para fora", não suporto o calor.


Como é óbvio nunca me mudaria de lugar por causa do clima, apenas se for muito extremo e seja mesmo obrigado a isso, as noites aqui eram agradáveis e apesar das temperaturas elevadas nunca tive um mínima tropical, já ai da zona da Serra de S. Mamede não se pode dizer o mesmo. O que mais me preocupa é mesmo a escassez de água que poderemos vir a ter e que aliás em alguns locais este verão já se viu, esse sim é o maior problema de todos. Se ao menos os invernos continuassem chuvosos...Nos estudos, eram mesmo estas as consequências que Portugal iria sofrer graças ás alterações climáticas.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2016 às 15:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Como é óbvio nunca me mudaria de lugar por causa do clima, apenas se for muito extremo e seja mesmo obrigado a isso, as noites aqui eram agradáveis e apesar das temperaturas elevadas nunca tive um mínima tropical, já ai da zona da Serra de S. Mamede não se pode dizer o


Aqui o único dia em que tive 40ºc foi no dia 5 ou 6 de Setembro já não me recordo bem, enquanto aí tiveste alguns dias com 40ºc ou mais.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2016 às 15:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui o único dia em que tive 40ºc foi no dia 5 ou 6 de Setembro já não me recordo bem, enquanto aí tiveste alguns dias com 40ºc ou mais.


Como a vila está situada num vale é normal ser assim, muito calor de dia e frio à noite. Há muitas diferenças de clima dessa zona para esta, apesar de não estar muito distante, tudo graças à serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2016 às 16:23)

Boletim de Novembro: 
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...hLGikh/cli_20161101_20161130_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

*"O mês de novembro de 2016, em Portugal Continental, classificou-se como normal quer em relação à quantidade de precipitação, quer em relação à temperatura do ar"*



Contudo, cerca de 50% do território terminou em seca fraca e 20% já vai em chuva fraca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2016 às 16:04)

*Boas notícias: Situação de seca diminuiu em novembro*
*O território do continente registou em novembro uma diminuição da área em situação de seca fraca, informou o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), adiantando que este mês foi "normal" em relação a temperaturas e precipitação.*






© Reuters
PAÍS IPMA

De acordo com o Boletim Climatológico disponível hoje na página do instituto na Internet, no final de novembro houve uma diminuição da área em situação de seca fraca, com 47% do território nesta classe de seca.


Segundo o índice meteorológico de seca do IPMA, no final do mês de novembro verificou-se, em relação ao final de outubro, uma diminuição da área em situação de seca fraca e um aumento da área em situação normal e de chuva fraca.

O índice meteorológico de seca indica que 47% do território do continente estava em seca fraca, 33% em situação normal e 19,9% em chuva fraca.

O IPMA classifica em nove classes o índice meteorológico de seca, que varia entre "chuva extrema" e "seca extrema".

O instituto analisou os valores médios da temperatura média, máxima e mínima do ar no mês de novembro (em relação ao período 1971-2000),tendo classificado o de 2016 como "normal".

Segundo o Boletim climatológico do IPMA, em novembro os valores médios da temperatura média do ar (12,11 graus Celsius) e da máxima (16,99 graus) foram próximos do normal.

No que diz respeito à temperatura mínima, o valor médio foi de 7,23 graus Celsius foi inferior ao normal.

O menor valor da temperatura mínima foi registado a 08 de novembro em Miranda do Douro (-3,8 graus Celsius) e o maior valor da máxima ocorreu no dia 01 no Fundão (29,9 graus).

O instituto informa também que o valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em novembro (120,1 milímetros) foi próximo do normal. O maior valor mensal da quantidade de precipitação ocorreu no Fundão (232,3 milímetros).

"De salientar que na última década do mês o território esteve sob influência de uma depressão complexa no período 21-27, á qual esteve associada uma superfície frontal fria e a massa de ar frio instável do seu setor pós-frontal", adiantou o instituto.

Esta situação, segundo o IPMA, "originou períodos de chuva, por vezes fortes, acompanhados de trovoada e vento forte, no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro no dia 23, no norte e centro no dia 24, no centro e sul no dia 25 e no sul nos dias 26 e 27".
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...rce=gekko&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2016 às 20:21)

*Rajadas Máximas | 16 de Dezembro:*

Foía -* 90,4 km/h*
Cabo Raso -* 78,5 km/h*
Faro -* 77,8 km/h*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2016 às 11:04)

*Rajada máxima > 75 km/h*

Ontem, a Foia voltou a liderar.

Foia,Monchique: *92,9 km/h*
São Teotónio,Odemira: *80,3 km/h*
Sines: *78,5 km/h*
Cabo Raso,Cascais: *78,1 km/h
*
Este parâmetro é importante, mas é demasiado vago comparado com a vento médio diário.

*Vento médio diário de ontem*

Foia,Monchique: *56,9 km/h*
São Teotónio,Odemira: *22 km/h*
Sines: *33,8 km/h*
Cabo Raso,Cascais: *36 km/h
*
Cabo Raso teve a 4ª rajada máxima em contrapartida foi a 2ª estação mais ventosa da rede IPMA.
É uma pena não termos os dados do Cabo Carvoeiro, acredito que tenha registado valores mais elevados que o Raso, o que é normal nesta altura do ano.

Por aquilo que tenho analisado o Cabo Carvoeiro é mais ventoso no inverno, enquanto em termos anuais o Cabo Raso é mais ventoso, e acredito que a diferença esteja relacionada pela a presença da serra e famosa aceleracao do vento ao descer a vertente sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2016 às 11:12)

Outra situação interessante é o acumulado de precipitação em três dias na estação de São Teotónio,Odemira.

Dia 14: *45,8mm*
Dia 15: *15,3mm*
Dia 16: *22,1 mm*

Total: *83,2 mm*
Valor impressionante, a rede hidrográfica daquela zona deve estar carregada de água.


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2016 às 11:01)

Temperaturas mínimas de ontem, último dia de outono com mínimas de inverno:






Top 10 temperaturas mínimas dia 20 de Dezembro de 2016:

*-3,5ºC Chaves
-3,5ºC Miranda do Douro
-3,3ºC* Carrazêda de Ansiães
*-3,2ºC *Dunas de Mira
*-3,0ºC* Bragança
*-3,0ºC* Portel, Oriola
*-2,6ºC* Tomar
*-2,5ºC* Sabugal
*-2,4ºC* Macedo de Cavaleiros
*-2,2ºC* Alcobaça


----------



## Thomar (21 Dez 2016 às 11:05)

Destaque também para as mínimas do dia 19 (TOP5):

*-4,4ºC* Lamas de Mouro
*-3,6ºC* Chaves
*-3,2ºC* Montalegre
*-2,5ºC* Carrazêda de Ansiães
*-2,4ºC* Bragança


----------



## criz0r (21 Dez 2016 às 11:31)

Thomar disse:


> *-4,4ºC* Lamas de Mouro



Até a barraca abana


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2016 às 11:34)

Belos valores. 
Gostava de saber o local exacto da estação de Oriola,Portel.
Alguém sabe?


----------



## james (21 Dez 2016 às 12:14)

Lamas de Mouro é um dos sítios mais frios e com neve do país.  Já lá estive em Agosto com 4 graus.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Dez 2016 às 15:14)

Com o ano a acabar, o IPMA já se adiantou:

*Dezembro:*

"No mês de Dezembro 2016 a temperatura média será* cerca de +0.5 °C* superior ao valor normal. A temperatura máxima em Dezembro, *cerca de +1.0 °C superior ao valor normal*, será possivelmente o* 3º ou 4º valor mais alto desde 1931*, depois de 2015 (+2.36 °C) e 1977 (1.21 °C). Valores da temperatura máxima superiores aos de dezembro 2016, ocorreram em cerca de 35% dos anos. Em Dezembro o valor médio da quantidade de precipitação será muito inferior ao normal, classificando-se este mês como *seco.*"


Mais do mesmo, mal existe uma oportunidade para subir a temperatura temos sempre meses a ficarem no top 5 dos mais quentes a nível de máxima. Parece que é o destino de Portugal...

*Ano:*

"2016 classifica-se como um *ano quente* e o valor de temperatura média do ar será *cerca de +0.6 °C *superior ao valor normal.

Em 2016, a temperatura média do ar em Portugal continental foi, na generalidade dos meses, muito superior ao normal. Em particular, no mês de janeiro e no período de junho a outubro verificaram-se anomalias superiores a +1.0 °C. Março foi o único mês com uma anomalia bastante negativa (-1.43 °C). Os restantes meses (fevereiro, abril, maio, novembro e possivelmente dezembro) apresentaram valores de temperatura média próximos do normal.

A precipitação total anual será *cerca de 110% do valor normal*. Valores de precipitação superiores aos de 2016 ocorrem em cerca de 40% dos anos."


Digamos que a nível de precipitação não foi muito grave no geral, já a temperatura nos meses com anomalias positivas foi nível extremo.

http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/relatorios/clima/Ano2016_Preliminar_vfinal.pdf


Pelos gráficos, cada vez é mais raro anos com anomalias negativas na temperatura. Acho que já todos sabemos porquê. Resta ter esperança que o nosso país se conforme com esta metamorfose climática.


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2016 às 08:26)

Valor brutal ontem em Miranda do Douro, mínima de *-7 ºc* 

Rede IPMA:


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2016 às 09:32)

Snifa disse:


> Valor brutal ontem em Miranda do Douro, mínima de *-7 ºc*
> 
> Rede IPMA:



Sem dúvida bela minima. 
Os ultimos registos da rede IPMA dessa ordem são de 2014 e 2015

Mirandela -7,4ºC : Dezembro 2014
Sabugal -6,7: Janeiro 2015
É assim o terceiro registo mais baixo da rede IPMA dos ultimos 2 anos.
Infelizmente a EMA de Mirandela encontra-se off, uma pena, dado tratar-se de uma das estações com uma das inversões mais agressivas, acredito que tenho descido aos -6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2016 às 14:48)

Bem, e com 2016 a chegar ao fim está na altura de o resumir:
Foi um ano bastante quente, com um verão extremamente infernal, bem pior que 2003, pois nesse ano apenas houve aquela famosa onda de calor, onde na Amareleja a temperatura chegou quase aos 50ºC, 2016 foi muito pior devido à duração das elevadas temperaturas, praticamente aqui foi o verão todo com temperaturas máximas acima dos 35ºC. Ainda assim no verão houve aquelas trovoadas de verão que já à algum tempo que não apareciam. Em termos de precipitação foi um ano normal mas é um valor muito enganador, foi mais um ano em que as grandes barragens não encheram, a chuva era persistente mas miudinha, ou seja, daquela que fica toda no solo, boa apenas para a agricultura.
Dados:
Temperatura máxima: *43,0ºC *(06/09)
Temperatura mínima: *-3,4ºC* (31/12)
Precipitação acumulada anual na estação do Assumar* (desde Março e com perda de dados no inicio de outubro)*:* 413.7mm* (com os meses em falta o acumulado deverá andar à volta dos 600mm)
Nesta estação e por algo estranho que pareça o mês mais chuvoso foi Novembro com *105.3mm *
Tendo em conta as médias, dezembro foi o mais seco com apenas *30mm*
Estações meteorológicas fora da localidade onde se reporta são boas de seguir apenas nesta altura em que a chuva é mais generalizada. Assim a olho aqui em Arronches, abril deverá ter sido o mês chuvoso, pois durante uma semana, houve 4 dias seguidos com fortes trovoadas que ainda causaram estragos, enquanto que o acumulado nesta estação nesses dias nem mexia.

Este inverno não está ser nada famoso em termos de precipitação e não se vê grandes mudanças, neste momento o mais preocupante, e até já saíram notícias sobre isso, é a situação hidrológica.

*Boa Entradas em 2017  *


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2017 às 11:53)

Temperaturas mínimas de ontem, 31 de Dezembro de 2016


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2017 às 20:44)

Se a mínima chegou aos *-9ºC *não é das mais baixas dos últimos anos? 

Btw, novo ano, novo tópico  Monitorização do Clima 2017


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

É triste trabalhar tanto para ter as coisas e no final...

Lá anda o meu pai e pelo 2º ano consecutivo preocupado com os castanheiros e oliveiras... quer os plantados no ano passado quer os deste ano... é necessário novamente recorrer à rega nos meses de inverno para não morrerem... mais custos, mais gasoleo e horas de maquinaria para manter as árvores vivas... todos os dias me pergunta se vai chover... os centeios não estão a crescer... parace o mesmo filme do ano passado... só falta chover potes em Abril para destruir o pouco que restar novamente...

O rio não tem água, as barragens e represas da zona não recuperaram absolutamente nada do Verão longo e tórrido de 2016, o Outono foi extremamente seco e o Inverno para já apenas nevoeiro e sincelo...

Isto que partilho não é cenário... está a acontecer... é real... os cenários esses não são animadores e não se prevê alteração nas próximas semanas.

Quem vive da agricultura volta a estar apreensivo... e com razões para estar... pelo menos no nordeste transmontano.

Os que moram nas cidades e tal como no ano passado não pensem que não vos afecta, os legumes e frutas devido à escassez estiveram todo o ano caríssimos, pode muito bem voltar a acontecer este ano.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2017 às 12:17)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É triste trabalhar tanto para ter as coisas e no final...
> 
> Lá anda o meu pai e pelo 2º ano consecutivo preocupado com os castanheiros e oliveiras... quer os plantados no ano passado quer os deste ano... é necessário novamente recorrer à rega nos meses de inverno para não morrerem... mais custos, mais gasoleo e horas de maquinaria para manter as árvores vivas... todos os dias me pergunta se vai chover... os centeios não estão a crescer... parace o mesmo filme do ano passado... só falta chover potes em Abril para destruir o pouco que restar novamente...
> 
> ...


O Alentejo está na mesma, o baixo Alentejo então nem se fala, no inverno passado o alto Alentejo ainda teve alguma chuva mas entretanto daqui para sul pouco choveu, têm as barragens muito baixas e ainda me lembro de quando fui para o Algarve no inicio do verão haver animais a pastar em locais que só tinham terra, só quem vive da agricultura e especialmente quem vive em meio rural sabe disso, é triste olhar para os campos e não haver quase erva nenhuma e os cursos de água quase secos. Tenho familiares que vivem da agricultura e sei o quão mau isso é, sem água na ribeira começa o desespero porque não se sabe como regar tudo. O que mais me preocupa em situações destas não é o facto de ter animação mas sim as consequências que tem na agricultura e noutras coisas, como por exemplo nas barragens.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2017 às 17:50)

Boletim Climatológico do mês de dezembro 2016: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...xvpVin/cli_20161201_20161231_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
*DEZEMBRO DE 2016 COLOCA PAÍS EM SITUAÇÃO DE SECA FRACA*






2017-01-06 (IPMA)
O mês de dezembro de 2016, em Portugal Continental, classificou-se como muito seco em relação à quantidade de precipitação e normal em relação à temperatura do ar.

Na primeira metade do mês de dezembro o território esteve sob influência de situações depressionárias complexas com passagem de superfícies frontais, tendo-se verificado entre os dias 1 e 5 ocorrência de precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada, nas regiões do Centro e Sul. Já no período de 13 a 16, devido à aproximação e passagem de um sistema frontal de atividade moderada a forte, ocorreram períodos de precipitação por vezes forte sob a forma de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada. Nestes dias ocorreu também queda de neve, acima dos 800 a 1200 m, no interior norte e centro. Uma vez que na segunda metade do mês praticamente não ocorreu precipitação, o total de precipitação observada foi cerca de 46% do normal, o que permite classificar este mês como muito seco.

Deste modo, no final de dezembro houve um aumento da área em situação de seca fraca, com cerca de 78% do território na classe de seca.

O valor médio da temperatura média do ar em dezembro foi de 10.41 °C, 0.44 °C acima do valor normal. O valor médio da temperatura máxima, 15.26 °C, foi superior ao valor normal, com uma anomalia de +1.38 °C, sendo este mês o 2º mês de dezembro com o valor mais alto desde 1931. O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 5.55 °C foi inferior ao valor normal, com uma anomalia de -0.50 °C.

A partir do dia 17, os valores médios da temperatura mínima do ar persistiram abaixo do normal até ao final do mês. De destacar o dia 20 que registou valores de temperatura mínima muito baixos em grande parte das regiões do Norte e Centro, na região do Nordeste e também no interior do Alentejo, sendo que em alguns locais do interior do Alentejo os valores de temperatura foram inferiores a 0 °C, tendo sido registado o menor valor de temperatura mínima, - 7°C, no dia 30 em Miranda do Douro.
________
Praticamente, já todo o país entrou em seca, e pelo andar de Janeiro, os poucos locais que não estavam em seca vão ficar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2017 às 19:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Boletim Climatológico do mês de dezembro 2016: http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...xvpVin/cli_20161201_20161231_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
> *DEZEMBRO DE 2016 COLOCA PAÍS EM SITUAÇÃO DE SECA FRACA*
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante como o IPMA sobrestimou a anomalia da temperatura na primeira quinzena, tendo previsto ser um mês quente, afinal acabou por ser normal, tudo graças à última semana gelada. Claro que acabou por haver anomalia na máxima, mas isso já é hábito.

Contudo, a situação de seca fraca é comum e não acho muito alarmante, desde que chova em Janeiro... Se não estamos feitos.


----------



## PTapadas (6 Jun 2017 às 16:44)

Olá boa tarde! Preciso de ter valores da temperatura máxima diária e caracterizar a variação diária da temperatura para a região de Belas nos últimos 4 ou cinco anos, alguém me pode dar uma ajuda? Obrigado


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jun 2017 às 22:37)

PTapadas disse:


> Olá boa tarde! Preciso de ter valores da temperatura máxima diária e caracterizar a variação diária da temperatura para a região de Belas nos últimos 4 ou cinco anos, alguém me pode dar uma ajuda? Obrigado


Acho que existe uma série de 30 anos de uma base aérea em Sintra relativamente perto, alguns membros do fórum devem lembrar-se. De Belas mesmo duvido que consigas, só procurando estações amadoras mas não deves conseguir andar muito para trás.


----------

